# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread



## Reznor (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Aug 30, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I thought they were still into MTV dramas, man I'm old.



When you remember when MTV used to exclusively play music. THEN you are old.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

*Seven Brides for Seven Brothers*

Well, this is certainly archaic from a feminist POV. People who like to (incorrectly) call Beauty and the Beast a story of Stockholm Syndrome should direct their attentions here and look no further. That being said, despite the troubling behavior of our protagonists, the choreography and musical numbers are fun, and the tone is lighthearted.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Regardless of the outcome, you're my comrade for life, and that's all that matters. Do what you must, old friend.



I was talking about Luc adding you 

You are in no danger of that from me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

@Detective

Yes, you got to learn to look over things, and move pass petty shit. Once you go through officer training they check for this a lot. A sense of humor among your peers helps.

Also truth be told I treat Stunna no different how I would my lil bros, with the exception he isn't getting his ass kick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

tch. terrible time to start a new thread. well, might as well just post my thoughts on the "argument"

to expand, detective, i also believe everything that happens on the internet is superficial. a fly buzzing around my head is superficial. but i'd rather not hear the buzzing. super ignore enables me to no longer hear the buzzing

i think it's actually you who doesn't fully grasp the idea that everything on the internet is superficial. this is because you try to make a big deal of whatever loss of face one might suffer by adding someone to the list. oh no! people on the internet will think less of me for not conforming to their made-up standards of willpower and self-control! 

you might (correctly) point out that everything on the internet is superficial, but you're still   (instead of a handy tool that lets you do it w/ no effort) like it's a big deal. 

"look at me! pity my poor health! respect my willpower! i am old and wise. validate me! we're men, aren't we huey? yes we are. we're men!"

all i see when i look at you is a desperate need for validation, which completely contradicts whatever lip-service you pay to the belief that nothing on the internet matters

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I was talking about Luc adding you
> 
> You are in no danger of that from me.



OH? Haha, my bad.   

And I think me being added to his list would just further prove my point, so Luca will avoid that at all costs. In my understanding, Super Ignore = Super Running Away From Confrontation. If you simply ignore them 100% of your own accord, that's a moral victory via self-control.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> OH? Haha, my bad.
> 
> And I think me being added to his list would just further prove my point, so Luca will avoid that at all costs. In my understanding, Super Ignore = Super Running Away From Confrontation. If you simply ignore them 100% of your own accord, that's a moral victory via self-control.



my adding you to the list will happen whenever i decide your posts have become so worthless that i'm better off not reading them


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

But is it super ignoring when Luc keeps mentioning the people he is ignoring in the first place?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

watched aldnoah zero ep 9

this series might actually be worth not giving up on yet. maybe. it's fooled me before, but yeah


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> tch. terrible time to start a new thread. well, might as well just post my thoughts on the "argument"
> 
> to expand, detective, i also believe everything that happens on the internet is superficial. a fly buzzing around my head is superficial. but i'd rather not hear the buzzing. super ignore enables me to no longer hear the buzzing
> 
> ...



But Luca, your point is useless though. Posts are not buzzing flies. Posts don't force you to pay attention to them. You don't actually hear posts, you poor child. It's all in your head, and I don't think you realize it. Do you have some special script that forces a magical pop-up to bring whoever annoys you to the forefront of your mind/eyes? Just scroll on by. If you can't exist without a man-made addon to get yourself by on a daily basis while browsing the forums, your life will have many hardships when dealing with actual people, situations, and obstacles. This is not meant to a putdown, but everything from your perspective seems to indicate that you don't have a grasp of what life and proper interactions with people are. A British DDJ in someways, just with a higher learning curve. And that's cool, cause you will gain it with time. All people do.

You're failing at making a logical point because the comparisons you bring up are useless and irrelevant. I still can't believe you equated posts to buzzing flies and used a phrase like "hearing" on the internet. 

My discussing my own personal challenges as an example, is of my own choice. These are my friends here, and though it's on the internet, we have shared many details and facts over the years. There is a consistent bond.

And the main point? What you think of me, matters not. I know my standing with these gentlemen and ladies(well, just Jena), and don't need validation because we have enough respect to our own individual standings in the grand scheme of our circle of friends.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> But is it super ignoring when Luc keeps mentioning the people he is ignoring in the first place?



No, and that's the whole idiocy of supporting the application itself, and then contradicting it in the next instance.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 30, 2014)

Captain America: The Winter Soldier - Story was pretty good, characters were fun, and the action was probably the best action of all the superhero movies.....

Ok, maybe not Blade, but still far above the rest. 

*8.3/10*


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> But Luca, your point is useless though. Posts are not buzzing flies. Posts don't force you to pay attention to them. You don't actually hear posts, you poor child. It's all in your head, and I don't think you realize it. Do you have some special script that forces a magical pop-up to bring whoever annoys you to the forefront of your mind/eyes? Just scroll on by. If you can't exist without a man-made addon to get yourself by on a daily basis while browsing the forums, your life will have many hardships when dealing with actual people, situations, and obstacles. This is not meant to a putdown, but everything from your perspective seems to indicate that you don't have a grasp of what life and proper interactions with people are. A British DDJ in someways, just with a higher learning curve. And that's cool, cause you will gain it with time. All people do.
> 
> You're failing at making a logical point because the comparisons you bring up are useless and irrelevant. I still can't believe you equated posts to buzzing flies and used a phrase like "hearing" on the internet.



reading is an automatic process that happens when you look at text in a language you know

it's preeeeeeeetty well analogous to hearing a fly buzzing

sure, i can scroll past, but i can also not see it at all, and your tryhard attempt to throw everything but the kitchen sink at my pretty reasonable analogy doesn't really...fly


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

re: not constantly ignoring the existence of people whose posts i ignore

super ignore doesn't stop you seeing posts when they're quoted or seeing people you're _not_ ignoring discuss people you _are_ ignoring. and if i see that i may be inclined to pass comment

this storm of ass-mad over my personal decision to not see some people's posts started with this post



which is literally just two words

get some perspective, people ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't see either of you changing the other's views on this.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> watched aldnoah zero ep 9
> 
> this series might actually be worth not giving up on yet. maybe. it's fooled me before, but yeah



That's typically everything from Urobuchi post-F/Z.

EDIT: Oh shit, just forgot he only wrote the first couple eps .


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Both of them have a point. I have the willpower to just skip over posts of people I don't feel like reading about but I also like the convenience of super ignore if someone goes beyond just being looked over. 

However, Luc spends so much time on my nuts he defeats the purpose of ignore anyway. 

So both people kind of have a point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Good guy Cyphon


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Gesy just called everyone here fat.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Gesy just called everyone here fat.



Well, since he's in a constant state of thirst, he must have a severely dehydrated/slim body.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Well, since he's in a constant state of thirst, he must have a severely dehydrated/slim body.


Probably over fat chicks


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

I usually just skim through posts otherwise they would give me a massive groan inducing headache

maybe I should learn to use ignore but then I might miss a gem of marvelous stupidity and hilarity


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Warudo throwing his fire wood into the bonfire !


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I usually just skim through posts otherwise they would give me a massive groan inducing headache
> 
> maybe I should learn to use ignore but then I might miss a gem of marvelous stupidity and hilarity



i'm long past the point where stupidity has become so normalised that rather than almost ever being funny, it's usually just depressing


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

you're right about that luc

more so than ever in this thread

feels bad man


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

*Superman/Batman: Apocalypse* 

Brought the voice actors back from the other one which I liked and I still like watching Supes and Bat together. I liked where it was going up until she got kidnapped and from there it got a bit sloppy IMO. Could have used some better editing and some changes to the plot. I actually liked the action here. It contained a lot of the typical style and simplicity in these movies but despite that I thought they did well with the combos and tandem fighting this time around as well as having a pretty exciting final fight to go with it. Had some cheesy dialogue but overall not bad. A fairly enjoyable flick.

3/5


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Funny part is Luc is one of the people bringing the stupidity more times than not. So dumb he don't even notice


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

That made no sense whatsoever


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

World you are on about the same level as Luc minus the dumb shit with ignore so I wouldn't expect you to get it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

To be honest, this Warudo seems somewhat different from Pre-ban Warudo. It's like he was retconned or something.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

also warudo that picture of whoever-it-is (google says seolhyun) is GOAT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Superman/Batman: Apocalypse*
> 
> Brought the voice actors back from the other one which I liked and I still like watching Supes and Bat together. I liked where it was going up until she got kidnapped and from there it got a bit sloppy IMO. Could have used some better editing and some changes to the plot. I actually liked the action here. It contained a lot of the typical style and simplicity in these movies but despite that I thought they did well with the combos and tandem fighting this time around as well as having a pretty exciting final fight to go with it. Had some cheesy dialogue but overall not bad. A fairly enjoyable flick.
> 
> 3/5



Was this the one with supergirl? I liked that one.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> World you are on about the same level as Luc minus the dumb shit with ignore so I wouldn't expect you to get it.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Was this the one with supergirl? I liked that one.



Yea. 


You are just furthering the point dude. I am not even trying to play it like that but most of what you and Luc sit here and do is complain about the quality of the thread or how dumb posters are. Yet you still post here and add nothing to it. Do you really have so little of a life? Come on now man. 

If you don't like it go do something else. Watch a movie, hang out with whatever friends aren't too stupid for you IRL, masturbate.....Do something more productive. Otherwise lighten up and enjoy yourself a little. 

Buncha miserable wretches you and Luc. Grumpy old men. 

If it is really so bad you could always take the Robin Williams route.

Yeah I went there. Fuck it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


>



super ignore really is the way to go


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


>


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> You are just furthering the point dude. I am not even trying to play it like that but most of what you and Luc sit here and do is complain about the quality of the thread or how dumb posters are. Yet you still post here and add nothing to it. Do you really have so little of a life? Come on now man.
> 
> If you don't like it go do something else. Watch a movie, hang out with whatever friends aren't too stupid for you IRL, masturbate.....Do something more productive. Otherwise lighten up and enjoy yourself a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

warudo

quoting only makes it stronger





it doesn't really, but i hardly want to read that sub-human bleating


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective and his connections


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective and his connections



Online imitates IRL? 

Stunna had actually approached me regarding this initiative a while back, so I said I would work on it for him.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo
> 
> quoting only makes it stronger
> 
> ...



nothing worth getting tickled over though he did tell us to follow suit with Robin Williams


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> nothing worth getting tickled over though he did tell us to follow suit with Robin Williams



yeah that was probably a misstep PR wise

nothing like mocking a universally-beloved actor's suicide by telling people to "do a robin williams" to wither your fledgling support


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

For real though, this Warudo seems different than Pre-ban Warudo. The spirit of his posts don't seem as light hearted in nature anymore. He must have seen some shit, and possibly stupid shit, too.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, telling people to kill themselves because they complain, a totally mature and no miserable attitude, unlike super ignoring people, that's just mean,


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> If it is really so bad you could always take the Robin Williams route.
> 
> Yeah I went there. Fuck it.



A cold blunder...


warudo isn't the op tho


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Woah woah. Who is here was telling people to kill themselves? That is mean.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Sama great set

Wind Rises was the GOAT animated film of this year 

and probably the only one to come out


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> For real though, this Warudo seems different than Pre-ban Warudo. The spirit of his posts don't seem as light hearted in nature anymore. He must have seen some shit, and possibly stupid shit, too.



Well we know who was the Warden.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Well we know who was the Warden.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 30, 2014)

Isn't the Wind Rises from 2013 though?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

? said:


> A cold blunder...
> 
> 
> 
> warudo isn't the op tho



This ain't Poland, us Canadian aren't to be trifled with.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Isn't the Wind Rises from 2013 though?



That's correct. It came out in July of 2013.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Isn't the Wind Rises from 2013 though?



Oh you're right, came out in Nov in the US

but the Blu-ray came out this year and that's what I watched


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Yeah, telling people to kill themselves because they complain, a totally mature and no miserable attitude, unlike super ignoring people, that's just mean,



               .


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

I like this title


----------



## Parallax (Aug 30, 2014)

I like the title as well.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> However, Luc spends so much time on my nuts he defeats the purpose of ignore anyway.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

And Detective did you compare Luc to a British DDJ?

That's fucked up man

that's crossing the line


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> And Detective did you compare Luc to a British DDJ?
> 
> That's fucked up man
> 
> that's crossing the line



i don't mind

when people start throwing irrational cheap shots, you know you got to them


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

but you want light hearted? 

okay

thirst is real


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Picresize


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I like this title





Parallax said:


> I like the title as well.



You're welcome.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Sojin


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> but you want light hearted?
> 
> okay
> 
> thirst is real




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> And Detective did you compare Luc to a British DDJ?
> 
> That's fucked up man
> 
> that's crossing the line



I didn't mean to suggest that he believed i*c*st was the best. I meant it more in terms of not being able to interact properly with other individuals(as Cyphon noted earlier). Whereas DDJ is robotic in nature, Luca has a default negative outlook. And the voice of a serial killer, from previous vocaroo documentations.

Also, I am glad you are getting back on the right track with your thirst pics, Warudo. The mean spirited "This Thread Sucks, Everything is Negative and related to Autism" post-ban version of you wasn't to my liking at all.

Stray true to your roots, homie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Also, why is it always Asian chicks that you post, Warudo? I mean, I understand different people have different tastes, but if we were to use a food comparison, literally, eating from the same cuisine is not a good long term option.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that he believed i*c*st was the best. I meant it more in terms of not being able to interact properly with other individuals(as Cyphon noted earlier). Whereas DDJ is robotic in nature, Luca has a default negative outlook. And the voice of a serial killer, from previous vocaroo documentations.
> 
> Also, I am glad you are getting back on the right track with your thirst pics, Warudo. The mean spirited "This Thread Sucks, Everything is Negative and related to Autism" post-ban version of you wasn't to my liking at all.
> 
> Stray true to your roots, homie.



ah, yes, because i don't interact with huey (who a large number of people concede is a fuckwit) or cyphon (whose taste is literally a running joke in here), i can't "interact properly with other individuals"

dat reaching


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Can we ban all pictures that's not white girls?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ah, yes, because i don't interact with huey (who a large number of people concede is a fuckwit) or cyphon (whose taste is literally a running joke in here), i can't "interact properly with other individuals"
> 
> dat reaching



Okay, DDLuc


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

cause I'm too lazy to look up anyone else 

then again I did just post some Caity Lotz pics in the Arrow section


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Okay, DDLuc





guess i need to invent some kind of snappy nickname for you?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Asians are cute but these dancing gifs are off-putting. Flat asses and terrible dancers.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Wait what? why ddj comparisons again?


that guy thing individual is strictly one of kind on this site


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we ban all pictures that's not white girls?



Speaking of women, the other day, I had a discussion with a bunch of buddies regarding the concept of their "Primes"

As in, Latin women are seriously hot, and most likely the overall best, but you have to consider the fact that the vast majority of them are mixed(which filters down what someone can call "Latin") and they have the shortest "Prime". When their dropoff occurs, it occurs in a hard fashion.

Whereas, it was also interesting to note that while "Black Don't Crack" is a generally accepted fact of life, it sadly doesn't translate over to black women in particular. And is meant more for the male gender.

With straight Asian women, oriental in particular, they have the longest prime(I think there was a diagram on the net about this) in terms of looking consistently the same for an extended period of time, until they suddenly reach a certain age, and then BOOM, it's instant granny mode. They make up for it with ridiculous plastic surgeries, but that detracts from the whole natural look.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

? said:


> Wait what? why ddj comparisons again?
> 
> 
> that guy thing individual is strictly one of kind on this site



because detective is super mad


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> guess i need to invent some kind of snappy nickname for you?



Is there a member that's as overzealous about the goings on of other posters  like Detective? 

and also pure scum like DDJ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> Is there a member that's as overzealous about the goings on of other posters  like Detective?



mider t              ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

i don't really feel comfortable insulting mider t like that

i mean, he's creepy with the whole spreadsheet period thing, but still


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Asians are cute but these dancing gifs are off-putting. Flat asses and terrible dancers.



pls


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Speaking of women, the other day, I had a discussion with a bunch of buddies regarding the concept of their "Primes"
> 
> As in, Latin women are seriously hot, and most likely the overall best, but you have to consider the fact that the vast majority of them are mixed(which filters down what someone can call "Latin") and they have the shortest "Prime". When their dropoff occurs, it occurs in a hard fashion.
> 
> ...



Totally skipped whites 
I dont really care how long the prime lasts, I care more about how good they look in their prime.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> Is there a member that's as overzealous about the goings on of other posters  like Detective?



I have long since accepted the fact that due to the way my memory is wired, I will always be super detail oriented with everything. I don't necessarily have a grey area, just observe and react to things in extreme black and white. But it's helped develop networks of connections online and IRL, so there's that.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

you still have to come up with a snappy nickname


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice job .


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> pls



Nothing against your taste dude, but Cyphon has a point. They are basically all clones of each other, with marginal differences. The face is essentially the most obvious difference of course, but there is a structured(man-made) type involved in that. They are a trope of sorts.

I can also see it from Cyphon's perspective, because his wife is a classical all-natural woman(I don't know if you were around at the time, but he has shown us pics before of them at a party), so his logic is solid. 

And living in Toronto for the majority of my life(in between travels), I would side with his side of the argument.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2014)

Woah.

Spoiler tags plz


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we ban all pictures that's not white girls?



White girls are low tier, breh


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Nothing against your taste dude, but Cyphon has a point. *They are basically all clones of each other, with marginal differences. *The face is essentially the most obvious difference of course, but there is a structured(man-made) type involved in that. They are a trope of sorts.
> 
> I can also see it from Cyphon's perspective, *because his wife is a classical all-natural woman*(I don't know if you were around at the time, but he has shown us pics before of them at a party), so his logic is solid.
> 
> And living in Toronto for the majority of my life(in between travels), I would side with his side of the argument.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Dats racist Gesy.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> White girls are low tier, breh



Anyone who thinks this have bad taste and that's a fact.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> White girls are low tier, breh


No.

10char


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Totally skipped whites
> I dont really care how long the prime lasts, I care more about how good they look in their prime.



I skipped a couple different other examples, but just wanted to make my point with a few sample types, to make my point. It was not a slight against white girls, even if they are generally ranked lower these days by the vast general populous(the current generation is kind of fucked up in their reasonings). 

Speaking of girls, I remember how Enno mentioned it would be easy if I came to England and witnessed the loyalty(he stressed this point), looks and general ease of acquiring a hot South Asian woman if I flashed my car, and status. I didn't realize it was like that over there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> you still have to come up with a snappy nickname



i could always just not care


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Dats racist Gesy.



Says the guy with a latin wife ...traitor!


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i could always just not care



I was telling Detective to come up with one for himself


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

>talking about women and Enno in the same sentence 

>nope



unless you wanna talk cray


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

do i see alexis ren


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

I know you're trying to make this about semantics, but the classical portion pertains to a perspective from long ago(that is very rare these days), and natural speaks for itself. It means uniqueness.



> nat?u?ral
> ˈnaCHərəl/
> adjective
> adjective: natural
> ...


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

I guess Warudo is on Luc skype friends list, guess no one else was online to call for backup.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I guess Warudo is on Luc skype friends list, guess no one else was online to call for backup.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

World stuck on repeat now smh. 

Just no helping some people.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I skipped a couple different other examples, but just wanted to make my point with a few sample types, to make my point. It was not a slight against white girls, even if they are generally ranked lower these days by the vast general populous(the current generation is kind of fucked up in their reasonings).



Where do you even get these statistics from... 
But I will say that I'm not a big fan of white girls' voice, the American ones anyways. That shit drives me crazy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

the quoting of shitposts has to stop ;___;


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I was telling Detective to come up with one for himself



Warudo not realizing I can alter the DDJ nickname as much as I want considering I invented it last year. In addition to his middle mode of DDJarVision/DDJTron and his upcoming form of DDJUltron. 







Also, fuck Preet for purging the origin quote link. We had good times in that thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Indeed **


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> World stuck on repeat now smh.
> 
> Just no helping some people.



If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Where do you even get these statistics from...
> But I will say that I'm not a big fan of white girls' voice, the American ones anyways. That shit drives me crazy.



go back to Africa or Asia or wherever you're from


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

But I dont like Asian or African women


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

I go out for a few beers and return to this 

At least there were pictures of attractive girls included.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Warudo is now diversifying his portfolio?

Nice.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> I go out for a few beers and return to this
> 
> At least there were pictures of attractive girls includes.



What beer brand did you drink?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Where do you even get these statistics from...



Experience dating, mingling with mixed groups, and from the information passed along by others who did the same.

You can't expect a legit scientific analysis on this subject without raising the ire of activist groups. And even if you did, you would generally have to approach it from a population consensus angle, instead of something like DNA research.

But it's a well known understanding amongst people of a certain generation(and others from the next, as they age).


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier?


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What beer brand did you drink?



Why?



The World said:


> Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier?



Close.

It _was_ a Hefeweissbier! Only a different brewery.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What beer brand did you drink?



Probably a custom brew mix, similar to how we have here and in Portland. I don't drink myself, but I have friends who do, and they generally tend to stay away from known brands, and stick closer to local brews or specific mixes.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice, correct me if I'm wrong, but that's a kind of yeast/wheat brew, right? In an unfiltered form?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]

Interesting video


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Slice, correct me if I'm wrong, but that's a kind of yeast/wheat brew, right? In an unfiltered form?



Thats correct.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Probably a custom brew mix, similar to how we have here and in Portland. I don't drink myself, but I have friends who do, and they generally tend to stay away from known brands, and stick closer to local brews or specific mixes.



Well usually i prefer those too but in restaurants you only have a few to select from.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm cheap and poor so I like a nice Coors or Miller Lite or maybe a Narragansett

but I don't drink alot of beer anyway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why?



Besides random curiosity, I recent got into drinking alcoholic drinks because I grew tired of my friends making fun of me for drinking soda when we go out.

So i'm curious to learn more about different drinks.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Interesting video



TBH, I have not met that many attractive black women.

Do they all live in the North ?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Thats correct.



Ah ha! I have a friend named Maik who for whatever reason says he liked trying the Berliner Weisse or Leipziger Gose. From what I've heard, they are very tart in taste though, so you might have to mix them up a bit.

He said the Dutch equivalent uses barley as a base, instead of wheat.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Interesting video



Didn't somebody bring up a graph on this awhile back? 

but it's true I'm into latina women and asian women  

and just about anybody really


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Besides random curiosity, I recent got into drinking alcoholic drinks because *I grew tired of my friends making fun of me for drinking soda when we go out*.
> 
> So i'm curious to learn more about different drinks.



No offense, but honestly: Thats some shit tier friends.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> No offense, but honestly: Thats some shit tier friends.



kinda depends on the teasing and on gesy's reasons for not drinking, surely


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Besides random curiosity, I recent got into drinking alcoholic drinks because I grew tired of my friends making fun of me for drinking soda when we go out.



Pussy.



> So i'm curious to learn more about different drinks.



Really just have to try them and see. When it comes to parties around me where you tell people to bring their own shit you end up with 5-7 different things coming in.

For example I have one friend who likes Coors Light which nobody else will touch with a 10 foot pole. My neighbors tend to like Bud Light or Bud Light Lime (which I like both as well) and my brother likes Miller Light and hates both CL and BL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Cleaning out the fridge I come across some year old Smirnoff black, guess I got to drink this.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

If Gesy doesn't want to drink, they should fucking respect that. I remember getting slightly teased for it back in High School, but everyone accepted my choice not to drink, because it never interested me in the least.

Now it's a lot more accepted, because it also makes any group interactions much safer. While my buddies get wasted, I always end up being the driver, and saving their dumbasses from getting into mistakes they will want to Coyote Ugly themselves out of, the next day.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]



Middle Eastern women? 
WHAT!?

And this videos pretty much say your preference doesn't prefer you 
And black men and women are bottom tier what a surprise


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Gesy man up and knock one your friends out 

that will show them who the alpha is


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Middle Eastern women?
> WHAT!?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

My friends are cool with my not drinking when we hang out. I appreciate that.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

I would definitely fuck black chicks but they are the race that seems hardest to find attractive women from.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

But your friends smoke weed Stunna?


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

I have several friends that don't drink alcohol ever. This has never been an issue with anybody. I prefer having a few beer on weekends because thats just enough to not get drunk.

The only times i really overdo it is at music festivals (once a year).


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> My friends are cool with my not drinking when we hang out. I appreciate that.



I'm happy for you, Stunna. That's how it should be. Cause otherwise, they can GTFO.

Also, never forget...

[YOUTUBE]AhMQOb0tEmI[/YOUTUBE]

Dat DDJUltron origin story.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

We only pressure people to drink when we know they drink and are just being lame. We do it in a brotherly/sisterly manner though. Never gets rude or actually pushy.

On the other hand I have some friends always trying to get me to smoke weed. Testing my stubbornness which can't be overcome in cases like that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

When say they are teasing me I didn't mean that they found something actually wrong with me if I don't drink, it's more like the nudges we usually give to stunna.

It is odd to go to a bar and never pick up a drink, and I knew I was going to atleast try it eventually. Atleast if I dislike it I can have a stronger stance as to why.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

I had a friend who didn't drink alcohol until he was a bitch and made this chick broke her vegan diet so we broke his sobriety


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, I've got friends that smoke weed


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I would definitely fuck black chicks but they are the race that seems hardest to find attractive women from.



I know this may sound wrong, but mixed black women are more attractive IMO. For example, I believe Leila Arcieri is like the GOAT Blatalian woman.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Fun story on the subject of drinking:
I have a friend who has some kind of strange allergy to some of the ingredients in Cola. It has a comparable effect to getting drunk on him.

This made for a lot of really hilarious parties before he found out what caused it.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I had a friend who didn't drink alcohol until he was a bitch and made this chick broke her vegan diet so we broke his sobriety


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Middle Eastern women?
> WHAT!?
> 
> And this videos pretty much say your preference doesn't prefer you
> And black men and women are bottom tier what a surprise



Middle eastern women can be beautiful, but I've never been compatible with one.

White women are second to blacks tho.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> it's more like the nudges we usually give to stunna.



ah

so often malicious, nonsensical, and usually unnecessary


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> When say they are teasing me I didn't mean that they found something actually wrong with me if I don't drink, it's more like the nudges we usually give to stunna.



We nudge, Stunna?



I may kid with him, but I always give him legit advice. He knows me well enough to know that I am just looking out for him. 



> It is odd to go to a bar and never pick up a drink, and I knew I was going to atleast try it eventually. Atleast if I dislike it I can have a stronger stance as to why.



It's not odd at all. They ask you what you want, and you say a Coke, water, juice, etc. No hesitation. I do it all the time. They actually get you a shitload of refills from the waitresses. 

And you don't fucking need a reason to justify your preferences.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Fun story on the subject of drinking:
> I have a friend who has some kind of strange allergy to some of the ingredients in Cola. It has a comparable effect to getting drunk on him.
> 
> This made for a lot of really hilarious parties before he found out what caused it.





that's pretty cool

i think there's a guy who can't eat bread because his body turns it into alcohol and gets him drunk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I had a friend who didn't drink alcohol until he was a bitch and made this chick broke her vegan diet so we broke his sobriety



I fear Luc would have a heart attack if he ever read this garbled mess


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I know this may sound wrong, but mixed black women are more attractive IMO. For example, I believe Leila Arcieri is like the GOAT Blatalian woman.



I agree. Of course that is the case with a lot of women too. Mixed races come up with some fine ass combos.

I think it also fits into what the study was saying. Black women were the least popular whereas Latin and Middle Eastern women were popular or in the middle. So basically a darker version of the 2nd least popular (white women) or a lighter version of the least popular (black women).


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I fear Luc would have a heart attack if he ever read this garbled mess



why do you have to quote this shit, man

;_____;


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm sure his super ignore feature would comment on it.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Middle eastern women can be beautiful, but I've never been compatible with one.







~Gesy~ said:


> White women are second to blacks tho.



Dey too picky and stuck up up


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

damn so sexy



look at those ankles!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ah
> 
> so often malicious, nonsensical, and usually unnecessary



yes..minus malicious, they were just teasing just for the sake of teasing.

But it's weird that in our society being good, or walking a predictable line  is seen as weird behavior. What does it say when someone raises a brow because you actually picked up your first drink _after_ it was legal to do so, or because you drive with two hands on the wheel instead of one?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]HjSh_esW9W4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Interesting video



This vid is truth. Black girls are bottom, not because of looks but the image of strong and aggressive black women is highly unattractive to most males. Asian women are popular due to their looks and submissive persona traits. But yes Middle Eastern women are increasingly popular thanks to their exotic looks and forbidden status.  They also have a less sexuality image unlike Latinas.  Guys like that. They pose a challenge but good luck because that's the iron wall.

As for guys. Not surprised South Asian men are bottom.Overly aggressive messages and they come off as culture-less. No self respecting girl would answer back to the horrible messages they leave.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Based on the taste of what good alcohol should be like, but without the negative effects, I did some research back in HS into the subject. If you mix classic Barq's with Minute Maid Orange Juice(the rare soda variety), it technically creates a 100% combination of an alcoholic beverage, minus the effects. It was interesting, because of their chemical compositions.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> yes..minus malicious, they were just teasing just for the sake of teasing.
> 
> But it's weird that in our society being good, or walking a predictable line  is seen as weird behavior. What does it say when someone raises a brow because you actually picked up your first drink _after_ it was legal to do so, or because you drive with two hands on the wheel instead of one?



because it means you're no fun 

a norm-an


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> No self respecting girl would answer back to the horrible messages they leave.



I have a feeling there is a moral lesson from your misguided youth, from this statement?



Also, remember that time you explained South Asian London girls to me?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Black Jesus described black women the best

" I'm going to call the police and lie!"


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> damn so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> look at those ankles!



What ankles?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

? said:


> What ankles?



I see the top of a foot which may or may not be sexy.....


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

? said:


> What ankles?



Fapping to only KPop girls has advanced Warudo into a constantly degrading state of  blindness.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I see the top of a foot which may or may not be sexy.....



I personally think you can't judge any Middle Eastern girls, from their natural habitat. The ones I've come across here are generally beautiful, but I can see how those oppressive bastards in their home countries would enforce a strict covered clothing fashion for them. If their wife was a straight up 10/10, they would be insecure as fuck about it and not want anyone to know.

Instead of just appreciating her for who she is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Fapping to only KPop girls has advanced Warudo into a constantly degrading state of  blindness.



You mean slanted eyes ?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I have a feeling there is a moral lesson from your misguided youth, from this statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, remember that time you explained South Asian London girls to me?



They're dumb. They like meat heads who treat them like shit with a VW Golf who can buy em a cinema ticket.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Middle eastern women can be beautiful, but I've never been compatible with one.
> 
> White women are second to blacks tho.



Who cares? Both white men and women > blacks men and women 
I have my preferences, I don't care if other people preferring other women over white women.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterrace arent you black tho?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

I feel bad for Mexican women. Hollywood has turned them in to baby mamas with hot bodies and a bad vocabulary


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Masterrace arent you black tho?



Never forget the name Masterblackness


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Yeah, the racial preference video carried no surprises.

It's tough out there for a sista'.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

He's putting that white  on the pedestal.  Dude needs some self respect.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I feel bad for Mexican women. Hollywood has turned them in to baby mamas with hot bodies and a bad vocabulary



And made them even more unattainable by normal Mexican men. Everyone is basically exploiting them, and now their women too.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, the racial preference video carried no surprises.
> 
> It's tough out there for a sista'.



truth hurts 

but then again you date white and asian girls


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> He's putting that white  on the pedestal.  Dude needs some self respect.



It's not even that, a man should never put the pussy on a pedestal higher than his reach.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> He's putting that white  on the pedestal.  Dude needs some self respect.



don't you put east asian women on a pedestal doe?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm attracted to all races. Got nothing against Black women, bruh.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, the racial preference video carried no surprises.
> 
> It's tough out there for a sista'.



Why don't you date a sistah Stunna.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

This black on Black hate, when are you going to stop fighting each other !


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm attracted to all races. Got nothing against Black women, bruh.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'm attracted to all races. Got nothing against Black women, bruh.



This. as long as they pleasing to my eyes i got no fuss


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> don't you put east asian women on a pedestal doe?


 Only Krystal and Suzy and Aoa and snsd and Bora. The other Gangnam faces no thanks.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Masterrace arent you black tho?



No I'm not black

OH that video is fucked first they said men replied most to asian women than later on said middle eastern women are the most popular...


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

I forget who said it but someone in here kind of touched on the problem for black women. They are seen as more outspoken and domineering and men like to be the leaders and such of the relationship.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Strong and outspoken are sexy traits imo


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> He's putting that white  on the pedestal.  Dude needs some self respect.



My #1 right now is latin tho...
Soo get off my dick


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No I'm not black
> 
> OH that video is fucked first they said men replied most to asian women than later on said middle eastern women are the most popular...



They don't want that white bread.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Strong and outspoken are sexy traits imo



I think his point was in terms of moderation. It applies to everything really. Too much of one setting is not good. There needs to be balance, or people will tire of that shit fast.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> My #1 right now is latin tho...



Masterrace, I still think sadly upon that one end result we discussed. I feel for you, homie.

Dat anti-climactic conclusion


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Watched that video. I didn't expect them to use a choreography for something like that.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Yo I'm in it again dawg


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna what's the deal with black guys and really fat white girls. What do you guys see in it.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo I'm in it again dawg



I thought you said it was a lost cause? If you're getting back in the saddle to actually try, let me know, because we can strategize. It worked for Stunna.

:33


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

@Enno

phat booty 

pretty self-explainable


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna what's the deal with black guys and really fat white girls. What do you guys see in it.



I guess Black men are all sailors at heart. Motion of the ocean, and riding the wave, etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Strong and outspoken are sexy traits imo



Only when the person is consistent with their views and intelligent. If they're strong for the sake of dumb ass opinions then there's no attraction.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> @Enno
> 
> phat booty
> 
> pretty self-explainable



It's just a wide load though.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> @Enno
> 
> phat booty
> 
> pretty self-explainable



If phat-booty comes at the price of fat-everything else... no thanks.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

I must say, the change of thread title to mark a new beginning, and return of previous regulars as myself, has really sparked the convo again. We have approximately 13-14 pages of discussion today, including the dying pages of the old regime thread.

The Dunk Contest Is BackThe KT is Back


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

I for one am not for cankles either


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> If phat-booty comes at the price of fat-everything else... no thanks.



As I wisely said above, moderation is key. 100% focus on one area, is not good.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I thought you said it was a lost cause? If you're getting back in the saddle to actually try, let me know, because we can strategize. It worked for Stunna.
> 
> :33



I put it on hold because I was going to school but these white girls aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Strong and outspoken are sexy traits imo



Says the man with little relationship experience. 

I am not saying that as an insult Stunna but trust me, you don't want too much of that quality in your relationship. 

You want a women to express herself and be confident sure, but you don't want someone telling you you can't hang out with certain people or this and that. Or someone who likes to put your business out in front of everyone.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is pretty suspect

I'll just ring up the FBI right now


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna what's the deal with black guys and really fat white girls. What do you guys see in it.


Man, I dunno. I know full well this is hypocritical of me to say, but I'mma be honest: you lookin' for an Uncle Tom, or a black guy who just isn't attracted to black women, look for the skinny black guys with overweight white trash. Real talk.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Says the man with little relationship experience.
> 
> I am not saying that as an insult Stunna but trust me, you don't want too much of that quality in your relationship.
> 
> You want a women to express herself and be confident sure, but you don't want someone telling you you can't hang out with certain people or this and that.



C knows whats up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Strong and outspoken are sexy traits imo



Outspoken can be good or bad depending on the person's intelligence and maturity, some women could afford to talk less and listen more.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I put on hold because I was going to school but these white girls aren't doing it for me.



Now you shall enter the true land of milk and honies.

Welcome to the winning side, old friend.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

I hear you, Cyphon, but you don't have to have a lot of relationship experience to find something sexy--even if that thing is subject to change once said experience has been gained, so


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I hear you, Cyphon, but you don't have to have a lot of relationship experience to find something sexy--even if that thing is subject to change once said experience has been gained, so



True enough dude, true enough.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Only Krystal and Suzy and Aoa and snsd and Bora. The other Gangnam faces no thanks.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Flat asses everywhere!


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Tyler, I must say, this is also your best set in a long, long time. Very unique.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, Detective. I thought so myself.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> We have approximately 13-14 pages of discussion today, including the dying pages of the old regime thread.y



Saturday night is always the busiest. 

Normally id be in bed for a while but since i went to bed at 6 in the morning yesterday and slept through most of the day im not tired...


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Tyler, I must say, this is also your best set in a long, long time. Very unique.



tyler where?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


>



Not sure if these gifs are 2D or not?


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Tyler, I must say, this is also your best set in a long, long time. Very unique.



You made me scroll up and look if i missed a post by TD.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Stunna listening to Janelle Monae is suspect


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> You made me scroll up and look if i missed a post by TD.



I'm officially back in the KT, now. Expect random curve balls thrown to throw everyone off their game.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna what's the deal with black guys and really fat white girls. What do you guys see in it.



Skinny white girls are generally harder to obtain. Plus there's the whole gonzo fetish to think about.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

One thing I'll say is that i need a woman who calls me out on bullshit and isn't afraid of disagreements. I dated a girl recently who would constantly change her opinion to match mine and it was annoying.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Plus there's the whole gonzo fetish to think about.



Would you care you share your personal experiences with this concept, Gesy?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2014)

How is that suspect lol


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

stunna has good taste even though he on that sin time


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> One thing I'll say is that i need a woman who calls me out on bullshit and isn't afraid of disagreements. I dated a girl recently who would constantly change her opinion to match mine and it was annoying.



I know what you mean, but brother, you don't know how happy I am that you have stepped off the train to crazyville.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not sure if these gifs are 2D or not?



If they had an ass, you would know.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not sure if these gifs are 2D or not?



Was I suppose to laugh? ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Since we're in a suspect rating thread, and on the subject of musical taste, I was listening to some throwback jams this week:

[YOUTUBE]uofvhrhRf_0[/YOUTUBE]

Still smooth as fuck.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If they had an ass, you would know.





I don't even know if we could call that an ass. It is more like an extended back or something. 

I don't understand the appeal. I really don't.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I don't even know if we could call that an ass. It is more like an extended back or something.
> 
> I don't understand the appeal. I really don't.



Her face is everything though. And she can rap about ice tea.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I must say, the change of thread title to mark a new beginning, and return of previous regulars as myself, has really sparked the convo again. We have approximately 13-14 pages of discussion today, including the dying pages of the old regime thread.
> 
> The Dunk Contest Is BackThe KT is Back



It came back from the controversy from earlier.

We rattle the cages


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Would you care you share your personal experiences with this concept, Gesy?



Personally...it's not my thing 

I've been really into gym girls or women who are slightly toned lately.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Her face is everything though. And she can rap about ice tea.



1. It didn't show her face.

2. Not if you are looking for the complete package.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Based on the perception of Black women from that video, and the general populous, this classic track should be their theme:

[YOUTUBE]_KpeCk6NyZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Speaking of asses. I have never been into Nicki Minaj but I watched that Anaconda video not too long ago and I think I am in love now.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> If they had an ass, you would know.



I dont get the point off ass shots
You can replace that with anyone 
It could be a body double for all we know


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Meanwhile, Latin women...

[YOUTUBE]DE-9mwfTXlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Speaking of asses. I have never been into Nicki Minaj but I watched that Anaconda video not too long ago and I think I am in love now.



Really?? She's kinda ugly...


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Speaking of asses. I have never been into Nicki Minaj but I watched that Anaconda video not too long ago and I think I am in love now.



Here are my thoughts, as someone in the NBA section had asked my opinion on the video.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Based on the perception of Black women from that video, and the general populous, this classic track should be their theme:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



She paying her taxes this time?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

? said:


> She paying her taxes this time?



Maybe, since they released Wesley, maybe she got a 2nd chance, too?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Lauryn Hill was a beautiful woman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Anaconda got better and better the more I watched it,tbh.

the thirst is real my friends .


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Really?? She's kinda ugly...



True enough.

It was just the way her ass looked and what she could do with it. I bet she would be a great fuck. Like really great. 

It's the whole sex appeal thing I talked about before. There are some women I don't think are necessarily the most attractive but there is some quality to them that just screams sex. 



Detective said:


> Here are my thoughts, as someone in the NBA section had asked my opinion on the video.



See above. The song is fucking terrible as are most of her songs. She seems like an annoying human being to be around as well. But damn, to just fuck once and be gone....


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Watched the anaconda video. The fuck did I watch. Is there noone creative in the music video industry anymore. It's the same tired shit.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

My reaction to Anaconda is the same reaction I had to some of the scenes from Hannibal.



Ennoea said:


> Is there noone creative in the music video industry anymore. It's the same tired shit.


Oh shut up...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Enno, don't like silicon.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

As i said last thread i really believe the Anaconda video is supposed to be a joke about hip hop video stereotypes. Its the only way to explain this piece of shit.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't think anyone from her camp is that self-aware Slice


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Nicki firmly said earlier in her career she would move away from over sexualizing herself. I wonder if she's sinking this low now because her last album flopped.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

I just envision when hitting Nicki ass from the back you have to be very cautious you might blow out a cheek.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nicki firmly said earlier in her career she would move away from over sexualizing herself. I wonder if she's sinking this low because her last album flopped.



Of course look how great it did for Miley


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> As i said last thread i really believe the Anaconda video is supposed to be a joke about hip hop video stereotypes. Its the only way to explain this piece of shit.



Looks like Enno, you and I are forming an alliance. 

BTW, I am looking for a new daily driver. There are a shitload of options out there. I don't want to go outside the 30,000 to 50, 000 range though. I will eventually get a luxury sedan/coupe, but only in my mid 30's.

That fucking Volvo S60 R-Design is tempting me, though. It's so rare compared to the M3's in it's weight class.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I just envision when hitting Nicki ass from the back you have to be very cautious you might blow out a cheek.



I'll rep you for this one huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Kim Kardashian's ass would eclipse nicki's, those things are planet sized now, how do she sit on chairs, I wonder.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Shit I'm drinking these Smirnoff like its beers and it's kicking in. Shiiiit


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

nsfw


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Enno, don't like silicon.



Her dancers were nice.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kim Kardashian's ass would eclipse nicki's ,those things are planet sized now



It needs to be to satisfy Kanye's ego


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I just envision when hitting Nicki ass from the back you have to be very cautious you might blow out a cheek.





I think that would be my goal. Try to hit it so hard she needs some replacement surgery. 



~Gesy~ said:


> Kim Kardashian's ass would eclipse nicki's, those things are planet sized now, how do she sit on chairs, I wonder.



Kim K can't use hers though. 

And we have video proof she is a pretty lame fuck even if she is fine.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Based Sex60


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Looks like Enno, you and I are forming an alliance.
> 
> BTW, I am looking for a new daily driver. There are a shitload of options out there. I don't want to go outside the 30,000 to 50, 000 range though. I will eventually get a luxury sedan/coupe, but only in my mid 30's.
> 
> ...



this my dream car



or this



MURICA


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> BTW, I am looking for a new daily driver. There are a shitload of options out there. I don't want to go outside the 30,000 to 50, 000 range though.



If i could afford a car in that price range i would go for an Audi. I really like their cars.



Detective said:


> I will eventually get a luxury sedan/coupe, but only in my mid 30's.



That feel when dangerously close to mid 30s and no chance to _ever_ buy a car that expensive...


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Her face is everything though. And she can rap about ice tea.



don't downplay those hips and butt





but yeah


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

If you guys are looking to quench your thirst check out some of the stuff this guy has done.

*Alexander Tikhomirov* is the name. No clue who the fuck it is but I ran across some vids somewhere or somehow and damn.....Some good stuff in some of them.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Based Sex60



yea she basic all right


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Honestly truth I normally would discourage my wife for any possible "work" done on herself. However if she gets to 45-50 and start to show signs I'll pay for it my damn self, I'm not really shallow but I feel you need to be physically attractive to your significant other as well love them for they are.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kim Kardashian's ass would eclipse nicki's, those things are planet sized now, how do she sit on chairs, I wonder.



Forget Kim. Look up Claudia Sampedro. She was who Reggie Bush cheated on Kim with. The superior version.

Mother of...


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I think that would be my goal. Try to hit it so hard she needs some replacement surgery.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> yea she basic all right



The original link was too NSFW for NF. 

Here is a slightly safer one.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Forget Kim. Look up Claudia Sampedro. She was who Reggie Bush cheated on Kim with. The superior version.
> 
> Mother of...








that shit nasty

detective with this basic ass taste


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Having seen that friends skit on Kinmel.  The fuck happened to those girls. Age is a monster.


----------



## teddy (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Forget Kim. Look up Claudia Sampedro. She was who Reggie Bush cheated on Kim with. The superior version.
> 
> Mother of...



Isn't peppers hitting that now?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

okay this is a better photo of her


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

She looks like sucking dick is a part of her daily diet.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> that shit nasty
> 
> detective with this basic ass taste



Who's she kidding with those.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Having seen that friends skit on Kinmel.  The fuck happened to those girls. Age is a monster.



I think Aniston is still pretty cute.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> The original link was too NSFW for NF.
> 
> Here is a slightly safer one.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> I think Aniston is still pretty cute.



Kudos though. And I barely recognised Cox. Man she was hot in the 90s.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Would you guys date a pornstar seriously like put up with her  job.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

black don't crack and asian women live forever 

Cox's face fell apart


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Forget Kim. Look up Claudia Sampedro. She was who Reggie Bush cheated on Kim with. The superior version.
> 
> Mother of...



wow, they could pass for sisters, looks like Reggie has a type.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Would you guys date a pornstar seriously like put up with her  job.



As long as she brings around a lesbian/bi partner or two 

and rinses her mouth out before she kisses me


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Cox is one of those women that would probably look better if she didn't have that cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> If i could afford a car in that price range i would go for an Audi. I really like their cars.



I thought Audi's were much, much cheaper in their home country though? They are like 40k to 75k here. And 100k for the R models. Cars are so expensive here. Everything else is much easily accessible, but not cars. 

SMH

My dream luxury Audi, is the RS5/6(which if I get, I would have to live out of it, and have a couple thousand in salary to spare for insurance). But I think it has now been conquered by the Jaguar F-Type Coup R. I will get that fucking car, but I need a promotion first. As it stands now, my entire salary will only cover 77.9% of the vehicle's cost in Canada. 

[YOUTUBE]7MZ4Nzy80CE[/YOUTUBE]

Dat fucking exhaust note.





> That feel when dangerously close to mid 30s and no chance to _ever_ buy a car that expensive...



Don't think that way brother. Labwork/Analysis is a field which can explode in demand at any given time. I live very frugally(a friend of mine is even more severe, he lives off 18% of his salary, and saves the rest for an early retirement) but a car is one of my life's goals. I will not spend on luxuries(i.e. concerts, games without waiting for a discount, front row seats at a sports event without a hook-up, etc) that I don't need without a massive undertaking in price cut first.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to drive any dream car in NY 

I expect it's the same in Toronto but it's probably way nicer there soooo

EDIT

wtf autocorrect


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

How did we went from talking about women to cars but oh well


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

check ur cp huey


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Damn... and it's affordable too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Warudo you son of a bitch


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> that shit nasty
> 
> detective with this basic ass taste





I never said she was my ideal, you KPop 2D lover. Just that she was the supeior, more athletic Kim K.



? said:


> Isn't peppers hitting that now?



With the power of an Angry, Thirsty Zeus.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

My bro has an Audi and it was fairly cheap. 

A guy I know from school owns a Lambo and has no job. Drug dealing has its perks


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I never said she was my ideal, you KPop 2D lover. Just that she was the supeior, more athletic Kim K.



If that's what goes for 3D around here 2D suddenly looks alot more appealing


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I never said she was my ideal, you KPop 2D lover. Just that she was the supeior, more athletic Kim K.
> 
> 
> 
> With the power of an Angry, Thirsty Zeus.



Detective likes em pornstar-y


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> My bro has an Audi and it was fairly cheap.
> 
> A guy I know from school owns a Lambo and has no job. Drug dealing has its perks



I swear you seem to know everybody of all walks of life


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> I thought Audi's were much, much cheaper in their home country though? They are like 40k to 75k here. And 100k for the R models. Cars are so expensive here. Everything else is much easily accessible, but not cars.
> 
> SMH



Well thats about the same prices in ?. A new RS6 costs you around 110.000?.



Detective said:


> Don't think that way brother. Labwork/Analysis is a field which can explode in demand at any given time. I live very frugally(a friend of mine is even more severe, he lives off 18% of his salary, and saves the rest for an early retirement) but a car is one of my life's goals. I will not spend on luxuries(i.e. concerts, games without waiting for a discount, front row seats at a sports event without a hook-up, etc) that I don't need without a massive undertaking in price cut first.



Thats exactly my problem. I've always lived without saving anything for later. 

I buy music and video games all the time. Go to the cinema whenever i have time. Visit a lot of concerts. Plus my "nerd hobbies" that are surprisingly expensive.

So while i don't have to turn every penny really expensive things are out of the question.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Enno growing up in the hood is confirmed


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

>Hood

>Lambo

Gesy pls


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I wouldn't be able to drive any dream car in NY
> 
> I expect it's the same in Toronto but it's probably way nicer there soooo
> 
> ...



To be honest, cars in general are way cheaper in the US, even NYC. NYC and Toronto have similar costs of living, but we eclipse you in terms of quality living, so you are correct there.

This year's Economist Intelligence Unit report for the World's Most Livable Cities/Best Standard of Life Quality:



> 1. Melbourne, Australia
> 2. Vienna, Austria
> 3. Vancouver, Canada
> 4. Toronto, Canada
> ...



NYC was 56th, just 1 spot behind London.

Canada and Australia have been solo'ing the Top 10 for over a decade now.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I swear you seem to know everybody of all walks of life



I went to a borderline ghetto school. I know quite a few drug dealers. Really nice guys though

one of them once had a block of coke in ice in his fridge. We could have partied but no.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

I think Warudo was talking about the fact that there is no point in driving such a car in the big ass cities where you will have to stop every 5 meters Detective.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> To be honest, cars in general are way cheaper in the US, even NYC. NYC and Toronto have similar costs of living, but we eclipse you in terms of quality living, so you are correct there.
> 
> This year's Economist Intelligence Unit report for the World's Most Livable Cities/Best Standard of Life Quality:
> 
> ...



I meant trying to drive a nice car around with all the insane drivers and packed traffic of this city

narrow ass streets and cut off more of the fucking street for bicyclists 

I don't want my shit to get scratched much less wrecked 

they will give a license to anyone these days


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective really has it against NYC.


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

I know a guy who bought a 'Mercedes C63 AMG'. This is an absolutely insane beast of a car.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I went to a borderline ghetto school. I know quite a few drug dealers. Really nice guys though
> 
> one of then once had a block of coke in ice in his fridge. We could have partied but no.



the fuck 

I've never even seen coke in real life


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't most people use public transit in NYC anyway?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

half and half

In Manhattan definitely but I live in Brooklyn


----------



## Slice (Aug 30, 2014)

Enno has seen some shit. You could probably make a Trainspotting like movie from all those little bits and pieces he said here over the years.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> If that's what goes for 3D around here 2D suddenly looks alot more appealing



LOL, if you think KPop models have an actual ass. I know the lady I posted earlier is fake as fuck in her chest, but she is the gym rat type that Gesy is into:



That's a real ass in terms of curvature, at least.



Ennoea said:


> Detective likes em pornstar-y



LOL, I was just pointing out the better version of Kim K to Gesy.

My ideal type is more old school beauty, with brains. An Eva Green/Rachel Weisz hybrid would be legit OP.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

That feel when Enno is the hardest person here..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

That gif almost was suspect as fuck Gesy


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective really has it against NYC.



Not at all. Remember all those sexy looking shots of NYC in recent films/tv shows(i.e. Suits)?

That was Toronto.

We're basically NYC, but 100% cleaner/safer.

When the city engineers were designing Toronto, they used a lot of ideas from NYC, Chicago, London, Sydney, LA, etc. but took out all the negatives. There is still so much more room to grow in our infrastructure as a result of it's design.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> half and half
> 
> In Manhattan definitely but I live in Brooklyn



Flatbush!!

Good luck keeping a nice looking car in Brooklyn of all boroughs


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> LOL, if you think KPop models have an actual ass. I know the lady I posted earlier is fake as fuck in her chest, but she is the gym rat type that Gesy is into:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real ass in terms of curvature, at least.



They don't have to have a big ass to have a nice ass 

smh with this basic concept of life


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That feel when Enno is the hardest person here..



I think Enno may have grown up around tough/mixed individuals, but he seems to have been solidly upper middle class. Rukia makes a similar salary to me, but he's from old money. Dat Petroleum Engineer Family-background.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> They don't have to have a big ass to have a nice ass
> 
> smh with this basic concept of life



In my understanding, a big ass = Nicki Minaj or larger.

The white version would be known as a PAWG


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

If Enno the toughest mother fucker here, the Vaulto is what ?


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Nicki Minaj has an absurdly large ass and you know this


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> If Enno the toughest mother fucker here, the Vaulto is what ?



Tinie Tempah


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't mention vaulto.  He refused to meet me in London.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Jena is tougher than Enno and Vault combined.

Only guy here tougher than Jena is VBD. The rest are soft as cotton.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Don't mention vaulto.  He refused to meet me in London.



The strongest dodge since Neo in the Matrix.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Warudo laid  down the gauntlet.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> The white version would be known as a PAWG




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

I lived a life growing up where my parents worked their asses off to ensure we had a good upbringing, which in turn burned strong values into my sisters and I. I clawed my way up the ladder at work, and will not stop until I achieve a certain rank.

BTW, what are the tax brackets like in your countries? I basically have 28-31% taken off every direct deposit of my salary on a bi-monthly basis.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

yasha with that thirst 

you never fail to deliver


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know that feel bro



you went through a similar situation?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

I am thirsty for more VBD action.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha before I die I'll make sure Jena goes out with you at least once. I said before because Jena will probably kill me after the date.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

*Jackie Chan Adventures: Season 1*

I pulled this up awhile ago on Netflix as something to watch before I fall asleep. Shit ain't bad really. Interesting enough plot and the action is surprisingly good and mimics real Chan's fighting style well. Voice acting is good. The major failing is that it follows the typical cartoon pattern of having the same villains doing the same dumb shit every episode. Which also leads to the same plot in every episode, more or less. So also lacks suspense and thrill but that is kind of expected in these kids cartoons. One thing I like is that at the end of each episode they have an interview question featuring Jackie Chan. He is a corny ass dude but it is still cool to see him in brief glimpses of training and answering the questions. 

_B_


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Yasha before I die I'll make sure Jena goes out with you at least once. I said before because Jena will probably kill me after the date.



I will probably kill her if Jena is stupid enough to listen to a stranger to meet up with another stranger.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> you went through a similar situation?



I was mugged at knife point when I was 13.  

Murders happening in the lobby of the apartment I lived in.

My parents had a very strict rule of coming home right after school.Luckly my parents were able to gather the cash they needed to move to a much safer environment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I will probably kill her if Jena is stupid enough to listen to a stranger to meet up with another stranger.



I didn't tell you how I'll make it happen.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

I never had no knife shit but I did go to a mostly black school in a shitty part of Philly. The HS my brother went to at the same time had bars on the window and (I think) metal detectors.

I remember my dad telling me a story where he went to visit a friend of his from the military (black dude) in his neighborhood. So my dad drops the guy off at home and he tells my dad to make sure he doesn't stop at any red lights or stop signs on the way out. Just coast through because if you stop people are going to try and get in your car and rob you. He said the cops wouldn't bother him for running the stuff because they know how it works.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Jena's a real bro, though. I am travelling to her city on business next month, and she hooked me up with an extensive list of the best places to see, eat and where to avoid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

I had my bike stolen at gunpoint in NY.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I had my bike stolen at gunpoint in NY.



Oh....that was you?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Jena's a real bro, though. I am travelling to her city on business next month, and she hooked me up with an extensive list of the best places to see, eat and where to avoid.



Yasha going to be mad as hell if you hit it first.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Then I had my brand new bike almost stolen again, I parked it and saw a random Ulock on it. I had to fucking saw it off with people asking me if I am stealing the bike


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Yasha going to be mad as hell if you hit it first.



Jena's like a little sister to me, though. 

Don't make such insinuations. 

Though somehow, I know if Yasha was her real brother, he would not mind.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

What are the places to visit in Minnesota?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Jena's like a little sister to me, though.
> 
> Don't make such insinuations.



I don't think Yasha is going to fall for this cover dude. He is probably searching for plane tickets now.

Edit: 

See above.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was mugged at knife point when I was 13.
> 
> Murders happening in the lobby of the apartment I lived in.
> 
> My parents had a very strict rule of coming home right after school.Luckly my parents were able to gather the cash they needed to move to a much safer environment.



struggle is real mah dude


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Jena is going to get herself a gun now.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> What are the places to visit in Minnesota?



A whole lot, I was shocked at the options she provided. Art, History, The Skywalk, some fine food establishments.

I did lol hard when she pointed out where the high class sex shops and erotic novel stores were. She said she wanted to cover all the bases in terms of entertainment. What a troll


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

I once read a story about a bike thief in NYC who called in a theft report to the NYPD when the owner of the bike he stole, took it back. Something about possession being 9/10's of the law.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Any places in Minnesota where I can see northern light? 

Else, it's not worth travelling all the way there just to see Jena.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

In canada for real you can leave your car with ignition on and when you come back you see a note saying " I shut down the engine, left the keys in glovebox and you're welcome."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm not sure if Yasha's legitimately creepy or this is his style of humor.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> In canada for real you can leave your car with ignition on and when you come back you see a note saying " I shut down the engine, left the keys in glovebox and you're welcome."



Dat feel when people drive next to you, and let you know if they see something up with your car(i.e. gas tank left open), or stop to help an old lady or ducks cross the street.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm not sure if Yasha's legitimately creepy or this is his style of humor.



It's my nindo.



Danger Doom said:


> In canada for real you can leave your car with ignition on and when you come back you see a note saying " I shut down the engine, left the keys in glovebox and you're welcome."





Detective said:


> Dat feel when people drive next to you, and let you know if they see something up with your car(i.e. gas tank left open), or stop to help an old lady or ducks cross the street.



Wow. Sounds like a perfect place to grow old in.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> That's what I thought too. But I read that it's visible in certain areas in Minnesota and Wisconsin if you're lucky.



Probably have to go into the wilderness to see that.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Wow. Sounds like a perfect place to grow old in.





> The world?s top 10 cities for liveability
> 
> 1. Melbourne, Australia
> 2. Vienna, Austria
> ...


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Probably have to go into the wilderness to see that.



Definitely more north than Winnipeg, at the minimum.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> In canada for real you can leave your car with ignition on and when you come back you see a note saying " I shut down the engine, left the keys in glovebox and you're welcome."



I usually roll my eyes at the bragging but I do know of Canada's especially low crime rates, I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

4 aussie places?

and 3 Canuck?

that doesn't sound right

sounds like DDdunces favorite places to live in

there I coined a nickname for you :33


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Coming October I am going to this place in Taiwan that inspired Miyazaki's Spirited Away. 

AMD were about to release their R9 290 and R9 290X


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

That is beautiful


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I usually roll my eyes at the bragging but I do know of Canada's especially low crime rates, I don't know how you guys do it.



We may pay a shitload of taxes, but it helps cover a whole variety of different public safeties and standards of life.



The World said:


> 4 aussie places?
> 
> and 3 Canuck?
> 
> ...



If it makes it any better for you, the top US city in terms of life quality/stand of living, was Pittsburgh at # 30.

And the Economist Intelligence Unit, is the official source for world ranking listings for quite some time.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Coming October I am going to this place in Taiwan that inspired Miyazaki's Spirited Away.
> 
> AMD were about to release their R9 290 and R9 290X



The URL link says gaytaipei4u.com though? Is this another ladyboi resort?





			
				The World said:
			
		

> That is beautiful



Didn't know you were into that sort of life too, Warudo?

I knew the protest about the KPop Thirst was a bit too strong to be normal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Definitely more north than Winnipeg, at the minimum.


Yeah I saw it in northern Manitoba and Quebec.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> The URL link says gaytaipei4u.com though? Is this another ladyboi resort?



Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I usually roll my eyes at the bragging but I do know of Canada's especially low crime rates, I don't know how you guys do it.



Education is the key. And contraception. England is a shit hole thanks to teen mom's who breed hoodlums.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Education is the key. And contraception. England is a shit hole thanks to teen mom's who breed hoodlums.



Have you chaps found a solution to the Chav infestation issue yet?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Have you chaps found a solution to the Chav infestation issue yet?



Maybe attaching turrets to those cameras they have all over the place?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Maybe attaching turrets to those cameras they have all over the place?



You know, I initially thought they had CCTV to make their traffic system much more efficient.... then I found out it was for public safety due to their crime rates.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, I initially thought they had CCTV to make their traffic system much more efficient.... then I found out it was for public safety due to their crime rates.



Fucking Brixton ck


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Fucking Brixton ck



I believe Enno lives in a safer city, though. Outside of London proper. A place called Leeds.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Didn't know you were into that sort of life too, Warudo?
> 
> I knew the protest about the KPop Thirst was a bit too strong to be normal.



I'm getting that the strong denouncement of asian girls from you is because you were wronged by one in your past

like enno and para


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I'm getting that the strong denouncement of asian girls from you is because you were wronged by one in your past
> 
> like enno and para



Nah, it's just that I can't wrap my head around the fact that your thirst diet of sorts, only contains Kpop, and Kpop alone.

 

And, you're posting style seems different than how it used to be, World. What happened during your ban?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Isn't D Asian himself?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't D Asian himself?



Yeah, that's another reason why I am amused at his line of faulty questioning.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

I was actually kidding earlier about Enno's location of Leeds being safe. I know otherwise, because I recall a university friend of mine once telling me what are the most dangerous cities in England. She said, in no particular order:

Birmingham, London, Leeds, Glasgow, Rotherham, Sheffield, Blackpool and some placed called Bradford, which is apparently small, but has a shitload of murders happening in it. Like something out of a BBC/ITV murder drama.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Isn't D Asian himself?





Detective said:


> Yeah, that's another reason why I am amused at his line of faulty questioning.




I don't see how that detracts from what I said ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> I don't see how that detracts from what I said ?\_(ツ)_/?



Asians, whether eastern or southern, have a higher chance of getting with other asians. It's almost comical in a way.


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Also, I think you need to replace Enno with Vaulto in your above comparison. It was him and Para that had a bad past with Asian women.

Enno's primarily a dater of crazy white chicks.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

The Africans have like zero chance. 

Imagine the reactions of your mom and dad if you bring home a black boyfriend/girlfriend. That long, awkward silence. Followed by insincere smile and greetings. After he/she left, it's family emergency meeting time.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2014)

Detective said:


> Asians, whether eastern or southern, have a higher chance of getting with other asians. It's almost comical in a way.



you'd be wrong but that's okay ?\_(ツ)_/?

especially in your nerdon case 

And I still don't see how that detracts from what I said ?\_(ツ)_/?

reading comprehension is a wonderful thing


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

The World said:


> especially in your nerdon case



What exactly are you saying with this sentence? What is a nerdon? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

What is south asians anyways?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What is south asians anyways?



Indian, Sri Lankan, Pakistani, Bangladeshi, Maldives, Afghani, Nepalese, etc.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

Might aswell be middle eastern I cant tell the difference


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 30, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What is south asians anyways?



The dark ones 

noracist


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The dark ones
> 
> noracist



Yeah, that's accurate. I myself have a medium tan. I think it would be okay to also be described as tan/brown Asians.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2014)

Some Southeast Asians are also brown though.


----------



## Ae (Aug 30, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The dark ones
> 
> noracist



Isn't that Southeast?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2014)

why can't more western kid's movies be as good as the incredibles?


----------



## Detective (Aug 30, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Some Southeast Asians are also brown though.





Masterpiece said:


> Isn't that Southeast?



Yes, you could describe them that way, too. i.e. There are people in Malaysia and Singapore who are tan in complexion as well. Some of them due to Northasian roots, and some due to Indian.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> why can't more western kid's movies be as good as the incredibles?



isn't there supposed to be a sequel in the works?

hope that lives up to the first one


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2014)

MY ANACONDA DON'T

MY ANACONDA DON'T

MY ANACONDA DON'T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HON


----------



## teddy (Aug 31, 2014)

....ok....that gave me a good laugh


phew


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> MY ANACONDA DON'T
> 
> MY ANACONDA DON'T
> 
> MY ANACONDA DON'T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HON


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Stunna's a wrestling fan?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna's a wrestling fan?



You got a problem?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2014)

My "As Above, So Below"- which strangely, is just in the middle in terms of quality, review is up! Link is in Sig...or here:


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

not anymore, Gesy


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna has good taste even though he on that sin time


I usually am with music


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

*Lucy*

Luc Besson took a cliche (and false btw) science fiction idea and stretched it to the extreme. The result is this entertaining, action-packed movie called Lucy.

ScarJo has been secretly taking acting classes apparently. Good for her. 

One of the best popcorn flicks this year.

8.3/10


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...








MartialHorror said:


> My "As Above, So Below"- which strangely, is just in the middle in terms of quality, review is up! Link is in Sig...or here:



Oh _now_ i know what that movie is. I wondered why i never heard about this one before. Its called "Katakomben" ("catacombs") here.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I usually am with music



What the hell is sin time


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What the hell is sin time



in joke term for being late to catch on to something

i think it's from the nf member sin


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterscout on that Sin Time about Sin Time.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2014)

Sin time is an inside joke for people from the basketball thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Tarzan

9/10

Easily my favorite Disney animated movie. Dat Phil Collins created one of the greatest soundtracks for this movie. What I really enjoy about this movie is how enjoyable Jane is as a female  lead, really from her voice actor to her design and personality.

The opening sequence for this movie, hits you right in the gonads from the get go.
Honestly it was a wise decision not to show Tarzan parents getting murked. 

Some of the comedic relief characters were annoying tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Lucy*
> 
> Luc Besson took a cliche (and false btw) science fiction idea and stretched it to the extreme. The result is this entertaining, action-packed movie called Lucy.
> 
> ...



The movie wasn't about we only just use 10% of our brain but about we don't use the full capacity of it at a time.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 31, 2014)

Finalized everything paid for TIFF 2014 schedule.

Link removed gonna be a blast.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

hahaha especially the last three


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Paladin was pretty cool until I learned I can't fuck no hoes, whats the point of having all that swagger?


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

dumbest shit I've ever read


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> dumbest shit I've ever read



Don't casually toss around statements like this. Save it for a bit later, when someone will definitely justify it. I'm sure Warudo will show up soon enough.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Paladin was pretty cool until I learned I can't fuck no hoes, whats the point of having all that swagger?



I pity the foo' who don't know the difference between a regular bitch and a triflin' hoe....

Did you not watch Black Dynamite?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> dumbest shit I've ever read





Detective said:


> Don't casually toss around statements like this. Save it for a bit later, when someone will definitely justify it. I'm sure Warudo will show up soon enough.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

They just soaked those kids from Kids React today, that's just the motivation I need to do my homework.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm disappointed. Not just at the non-written response, but at the simpleton's image usage. I was at least expecting another one of those autism pictures, never mind how insulting it is to people who actually suffer from the condition.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They just soaked those kids from Kids React today, that's just the motivation I need to do my homework.




........................................


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective vs. Warudo is a thing now?


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

Can't be with those low rent insults


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> They just soaked those kids from Kids React today, that's just the motivation I need to do my homework.



you sure do know when to take a joke too far


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QJdBd0437U&bpctr=1409515817[/YOUTUBE]

that's the second murder I've seen this week


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Finalized everything paid for TIFF 2014 schedule.
> 
> Link removed gonna be a blast.



Nice!

Maybe we will run into each other? Rukia will be roaming randomly around as well. However I don't have a full dance card when it comes to the films, because of my work/travel schedule.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish this thread  could reboot


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I wish this thread  could reboot



We're back on the right track. I'm back from the NBA section(it's dead right now until November). And we had 20 pages of discussion in basically 24 hours since the new title change.

We will get back to Prime levels soon enough.

Have faith.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

The other thing is, these are the dog days of summer. People will be trying to get out and enjoy whatever is left of it. Since it's labour day weekend, I'm going to go relax and read for a couple hours. Haven't had the chance to catch up on some novels for a while.


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Haven't had the chance to catch up on some novels for a while.



This reminds me of something.
Since i am currently reading through the Dresden Files (im at book 9) i wondered if the 'Codex Alera' books by Butcher are also worth checking out. Have you read them?


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> This reminds me of something.
> Since i am currently reading through the Dresden Files (im at book 9) i wondered if the 'Codex Alera' books by Butcher are also worth checking out. Have you read them?



Yes, I've read all of them. And they are awesome. In an entirely different way than Dresden.

Definitely worth the read.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2014)

Sundays are usually slow either way


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2014)

Excellent. It will take me quite a while to catch up to Dresden (~4 weeks per book) but i guess thats what i will check out next then.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2014)

so uh

there was a massive leak of pictures online of various actresses 

google is your friend


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

I know


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Nice!
> 
> Maybe we will run into each other? Rukia will be roaming randomly around as well. However I don't have a full dance card when it comes to the films, because of my work/travel schedule.


It Follows and Big Game are on my list.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Which actresses !!!!!


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> so uh
> 
> there was a massive leak of pictures online of various actresses
> 
> google is your friend



thx for the heads up 

nsfw


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao82mJAp1Gw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcLH1Wc7ilI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8jzu0z9-ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

I know I do


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2014)

Jlaw got that body


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Jlaw got that body



I Knoooooow 

I honestly didn't expect them to be that great, but they were the highlight, imo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

No one save pics of Mary E Winstead !?!


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

These hoes are mad stupid


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

>calling ariana a hoe


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

your welcome fellas 



holy fuck rukia brie larson has huge tittays


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> These hoes are mad stupid



Yeah, it's ill advised for any female to send nudes. 

But honestly it's like.."Fame...how does that work?"

Arya from Game of thrones surprised the fuck out of me tho.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

It might not be sent just saved in their phones

moral of the story = don't take nudes on your phone


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

damn Teresa Palmer had the lakeside view titties 

beautifully shot if I may


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Yo Warudo, take down your links, dude. You're asking for another ban if some Smod or regular ol' mod sees them. Para can only look the other way for so long.


----------



## The World (Aug 31, 2014)

youtube is child friendly


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

Some if not most of these are fake


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Dude, you never know where Preet will lurk though.

Only I have the skills necessary to beat an Admin's ban. You don't.

Be careful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Some if not most of these are fake



Yeah some were confirmed fakes, like the Victoria Justice ones.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

I must not be the only one who skipped passed Kursten Dunst


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah some were confirmed fakes, like the Victoria Justice ones.



Ariana Grande doesn't have a cat or piercings so those are probably fake aswell, and the room she's in looks too shitty.

Kate Upton looks real but she's always naked so nothing new


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I must not be the only one who skipped passed Kursten Dunst



you're not...

I don't even want to see her with her clothes _on_.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

Dunst has been nekkid in movies anyway. So wouldn't be anything new to see.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 31, 2014)

*Boyhood* :_ A-_

Great second half!


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> *Boyhood* :_ A-_
> 
> Great second half!



Quoting this post for future reference, before Pseudo can delete it in his usual tradition.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Haven't seen pseudo in ages.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

He should really change his avatar too. Masterrace may get worked up for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Shit feel bad for Mckayla


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

She's a little too heavy set for me D


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> She's a little too heavy set for me D



Never change, old friend, never change.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

Went through them. Most weren't great. Dunst and Palmer have been naked in movies and shown more. 

Assuming the authenticity J Law had the best. 

Not even sure who some of the girls are but the one with the videos....There ain't no denying the authenticity of those


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Celeb Nude photos leak unites netizens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Went through them. Most weren't great. Dunst and Palmer have been naked in movies and shown more.
> 
> Assuming the authenticity J Law had the best.
> 
> Not even sure who some of the girls are but the one with the videos....There ain't no denying the authenticity of those



Kate Upton has a chest you just want to lay and drift away on tho.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Ariana and mckayla have to be fake


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Kate Upton has a chest you just want to lay and drift away on tho.



Yeah but she had it covered. There was a leak awhile back from one of her old shoots where she had them out. They are HUGE. 

She is one of those girls with that sex appeal I always talk about.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Yeah but she had it covered. There was a leak awhile back from one of her old shoots where she had them out. They are HUGE.
> 
> She is one of those girls with that sex appeal I always talk about.


Go back into the thread a new set has been leaked !


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

What a boring world it would be if clothes had never been invented.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

*Sanbun no Ichi*

Terrible film. I should have known better when I saw the name of Tatsuya Fujiwara (Light in Death Note). It's depressing to see Nakashima Mika in a shitty movie like this. Allow me to be bloody honest, Mika has no talent whatsoever in acting and she will never be a decent actress. Her talent lies in music. I hope she focuses more on what she does best.

2.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha, you liked Lucy?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Go back into the thread a new set has been leaked !



Well.....Damn.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

It was entertaining in an over-dramatic way and I liked what I saw in ScarJo. (I mean her potential in acting)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know whose this fat fuck tittay fucking Kate Upton but he is living the dream.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

*Stop Motion Film:* Kate Upton
*Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* ..... Great Zeus!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't like all you creeps having access to Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

The World said:


> It might not be sent just saved in their phones
> 
> moral of the story = don't take nudes on your phone



Many celebs are narcissists (in fact I would argue that it takes some narcissism to succeed in their career). I would expect a higher proportion of them take and save pictures of themselves naked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

123 photos of Kate Upton? 

This is going to be a long night


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

I take pics on my phone rarely, even though there is a good camera on the Note 3. I save the proper pics for my Nikon. It's digital, but the data is safely stored on a removable SD card.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> 123 photos of Kate Upton?
> 
> This is going to be a long night



God speed, Gesy.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> 123 photos of Kate Upton?
> 
> This is going to be a long night



Don't brag. 5-10 minutes, that's the max your body can last. Go take a cold shower. It's just fat and protein.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Many celebs are narcissists (in fact I would argue that it takes some narcissism to succeed in their career). I would expect a higher proportion of them take and save pictures of themselves naked.



When you're around people who would drink piss just to talk to you, it's hard for it not to go to your head. Celebrities are treated as royalty in today's society.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> I take pics on my phone rarely, even though there is a good camera on the Note 3. I save the proper pics for my Nikon. It's digital, but the data is safely stored on a removable SD card.



Which Nikon model are you using? I am looking for a DSLR myself for the Taiwan trip.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha talk like he knows these people


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy is going to be blind !


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2014)

Fucking Yasha


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yasha talk like he knows these people



At least I know them better now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> When you're around people who would drink piss just to talk to you, it's hard for it not to go to your head. Celebrities are treated as royalty in today's society.



So you're telling me, that you're  not going to drink a large mug of diabetic piss for 5 mins with Kate Upton?


----------



## Raisin (Aug 31, 2014)

Stay thirsty my friends.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I don't know whose this fat fuck tittay fucking Kate Upton but he is living the dream.



Professional baseball player. Not sure name.



Detective said:


> *Stop Motion Film:* Kate Upton
> *Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
> *Comments:* ..... Great Zeus!



Where dis at?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Which Nikon model are you using? I am looking for a DSLR myself for the Taiwan trip.



Yasha


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> At least I know them better now.



You want to think so, I'm calling 90% of these are fakes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

What happen Masterpedo, Ariana lil too mature for likings?


----------



## Raisin (Aug 31, 2014)

This is interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Less than 30% are fakes imo




Danger Doom said:


> So you're telling me, that you're  not going to drink a large mug of diabetic piss for 5 mins with Kate Upton?



5 minutes? 

5 minutes would  barely cover the preliminaries.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is funny about that post? 





Masterpiece said:


> You want to think so, I'm calling 90% of these are fakes.



Sorry to hear about Ariana Grande.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Which Nikon model are you using? I am looking for a DSLR myself for the Taiwan trip.



Nikon D5300. It's a beast. And great value for the price. I got it at a pretty good sale price. Any models higher than it, and you are basically looking at heavy duty photographer grade devices. This is for an extreme non-professional photographer.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 31, 2014)

I saw Megan Good on the master list. I hope we get to see her tits. I bet they are great.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> Nikon D5300. It's a beast. And great value for the price. I got it at a pretty good sale price. Any models higher than it, and you are basically looking at heavy duty photographer grade devices. This is for an extreme non-professional photographer.



Yeah, both D5200 and D5300 have great specs. How much did you get it for? Did it come with lens?


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I saw Megan Good on the master list. I hope we get to see her tits. I bet they are great.



Closest anyone has come() was that one episode of Californication.


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Less than 30% are fakes imo



Tell yourself whatever you feel makes you happy Gesy



Yasha said:


> Sorry to hear about Ariana Grande.



I dont even like the ho


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

No Ellen Page? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, just kidding. I am not interested in seeing my idols' nudes.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, both D5200 and D5300 have great specs. How much did you get it for? Did it come with lens?



$550 at Best Buy. The price is back up to near normal, at around $800 now. I was lucky enough to get a bunch of 30% off gift cards(on all items) and a couple $200 dollar cards from a marketing contact I know with them.

Also, no additional lens. The 70-300 mm one is like another $500 alone. I'm waiting until Boxing Day to get one. I don't want to waste the cards on that alone.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Where dis at?



I was just making a lulzy rating based on the pics leaked.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

There's a pic I'm assuming is Kate, where she has a hot load on her back.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> There's a pic I'm assuming is Kate, where she has a hot load on her back.





> 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - *A Suspect Rating Thread *



What an appropriately named thread. We are living up to it's intentions.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2014)

This thread right now

Smfh


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> This thread right now
> 
> Smfh



Says the firestarter with his comments earlier, and that fucking innocent squirrel, as if that makes any difference.

Your hands are the dirtiest Juan, both figuratively and literally.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Parallax probably too lazy to get it up and satisfy his thirst


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Parallax said:


> so uh
> 
> there was a massive leak of pictures online of various actresses
> 
> google is your friend



Dis Rube.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Parallax probably too lazy to get it up and satisfy his thirst



He has learned to block out the desperate cries of agony coming from south of the border. This actual comparison can be applied to both his thirst and his roots.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Tell yourself whatever you feel makes you happy Gesy



On second thought, you could be on to something, some of these girls clearly aren't Kate. That body can not be replicated by just anyone. 

it was after this post I realized I need to get laid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Detective said:


> He has learned to block out the desperate cries of agony coming from south of the border. This actual comparison can be applied to both his thirst and his roots.



I was thinking he has so much THC in his system it would take nothing short than a fatal dose of Viagra to get it up. 

Then again Para did reveal music plays a big part in his erections, like that time he ran out of that chick


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Then again Para did reveal music plays a big part in his erections, like that time he ran out of that chick



Oh man, I just stared at my screen for a while when I first read about him running out on a girl because her musical taste sucked, despite the fact that she was about to drop on him like an LP, and rotate like a classic record player.

ck

He definitely earned his Los Betas cred that day.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy in a couple minutes...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

A hermit like yourself would not understand, Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Dogs are not men's best friends. Hands are.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy make sure not to use oil base lube!


----------



## Ae (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy about to disappear on us for 2 days, and return like Quagmire after discovering internet porn for the 1st time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy about to commit mass genocide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

These "~" makes sense now

It's shooting outwards!


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


>


Every day would be left arm day if that were me.  No leg days ever!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 31, 2014)

That's the arm wrestling champ right thar


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

Gesy 'bout to pull a Pierce Hawthorne.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 31, 2014)

These pics do anything for you, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> These pics do anything for you, Stunna?


I haven't been in a position to inquire.


----------



## Detective (Aug 31, 2014)

Okay, so I may be rethinking dropping extra cash on the Volvo Sex60 R-Design.

I just discovered this... I didn't realize they had a 3 series sedan in an S Line model. It starts much cheaper, at 30 k. 

[YOUTUBE]Sa5Mz3-DwG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Aug 31, 2014)

Sex60? 

The thirst is real.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Sex60?
> 
> The thirst is real.



For that particular car? Yes, you're damn right the thirst is real.

Volvo S60 R-Design - Polestar Edition


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

You know what's disappointing about this whole leak thing? They didn't have any GOAT BOAT.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

my fist is GOAT BOAT when I'm rocking it across your jaw


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

14,000 posts.

AND its my birthday.

......

This will probably be the highlight of my day.


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

The best two things about that leak that have nothing to do with the pictures:

- A thread on /b/ reaching over 10.000 posts even though it was on autosage.
- Going from hailing the guy who did it to (possibly) finding out his identity and exposing him in a matter of hours.




Detective said:


> I just discovered this... I didn't realize they had a 3 series sedan in an S Line model. It starts much cheaper, at 30 k.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sa5Mz3-DwG8[/YOUTUBE]



I am not a big fan of the A3s interior but its a damn sexy car in general.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> 14,000 posts.
> 
> AND its my birthday.
> 
> ...



happee birfday


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

The World said:


> my fist is GOAT BOAT when I'm rocking it across your jaw



Your fist is already swollen from all the beating you did yesterday


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Your fist is already swollen from all the beating you did yesterday



i'm not sure how you masturbate, but if you do it right, your fist isn't supposed to swell up


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

masterscout confirmed for ballbeater


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't understand why Masterpiece is so mad. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2014)

he's mad those Grande pics were fake


----------



## Taleran (Sep 1, 2014)

It happened.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2014)

cool at least they are releasing it as one edition.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

One edition?

I'll get it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> I am not a big fan of the A3s interior but its a damn sexy car in general.



Yeah, the interior is very minimalist, but it's not a deal breaker, because sometimes simple is the best option. I don't like it in grey or brown leather though, so black is the way to go.

I was shocked as fuck that they had a 30k car, though. I think I will inquire about the 1.8 TFSI version, but in the same S-Line(styling package) as above. If I trade in my current ride, I may be able to get the price into the early to mid 20k range. That would get the payments into the $ 300 dollar range on a monthly basis or so.

I am frugal as fuck.


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

Saw some of those pics.
Found out that Upton is only 22 years old.
Now i feel kinda bad.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Saw some of those pics.
> Found out that Upton is only 22 years old.
> Now i feel kinda bad.



It's not like you're old enough to be her dad or anything. You're only 31 dude. Same age as Rukia, iirc.


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

I go by the old rule: "Half your age +7"

Plus: Every girl younger than my little sister is nearly automatically disqualified.


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

This is gold


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I am hoping the leak has some better surprises as it trickles in. Upton and JLaw were great though they lacked pussy. Outside of those it has been underwhelming. Like I said, some of the chicks have already been more naked in movies.
> 
> Still though, out of what remains I am really hoping for Megan Good tits.



Agree completely

As for me, I will be keeping an eye for Hilary duff, Scarlett Johansson, kim K and rihanna.Most of these women already had nudes exposed, but you can never have too much of a good thing .


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agree completely
> 
> I will be keeping an eye for Hilary duff, Scarlett Johansson, kim K and rihanna.most of these women already had nudes exposed but you can never have too much of a good thing .



Good choices. I think top of that list would have to be Duff. Seen just about every part of Kim you can as well as SJ now. Rihanna I am not that into.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> I go by the old rule: "Half your age +7"
> 
> Plus: Every girl younger than my little sister is nearly automatically disqualified.



I know, me too. I was just teasing you. 

And yeah, I have the same sister-age rule. I have 2 younger ones(I'm the oldest), so it potentially reduces a lot of options. 

Also, technically girls in Upton's age range would be fair game to you, until you turn 32 in November.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

Eww Duff what's wrong with you people


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Eww Duff what's wrong with you people



What? The question should be whats wrong with _you_!


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> This is gold


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

She have no appeal beside being fair skinned


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Eww Duff what's wrong with you people



U wut m8?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

Duff is overlooked because she ain't in nothing. 

Would definitely bang.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Duff is overlooked because she ain't in nothing.
> 
> Would definitely bang.



She unlocked that MILF achievement power boost last year, too.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

You couldn't pay me to bang her


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You couldn't pay me to bang her



I'd bet a lot of money wouldn't couldn't pay her to bang you either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I remember that picture where she was giving her  fianc? oral sex on a balcony.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember that picture where she was giving her fianc? oral on a balcony.



Oh yeah. That was a classic LOL moment for me.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I remember that picture where she was giving her  fianc? oral sex on a balcony.



The pics are probably his pov from that day.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I'd bet a lot of money wouldn't couldn't pay her to bang you either



Even Comrie doesn't want to bang her anymore


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

Duff is one of those girls i find more attractive when she isnt all dolled up.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Mein bruder Slice knows whats up.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

she seems like a giving woman


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

peep the cellphone while the act is going on  tho.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

oh wait that's Anne Hathaway in the first one


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Slice said:


> Saw some of those pics.
> Found out that Upton is only 22 years old.
> Now i feel kinda bad.





Slice said:


> I go by the old rule: "Half your age +7"



slice, if you go by that, the only people you'll be able to date are fellow highlanders

there can't be that many girl highlanders still around, surely?


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

I had a dream that all these leaks were a hoax


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

He can get banned for that?

I've seen signatures more revealing


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> He can get banned for that?
> 
> I've seen signatures more revealing



Maybe? But I'm more surprised he didn't get another ban for yesterday's more revealing shenanigans. I think even linking to shit outside of the BH is considered a no-no.

Warudo lucky as fuck all the Mods except Para were outside doing shit.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

The gods of thirst are looking out for warudo this time


bless their holy name


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> The gods of thirst are looking out for warudo this time
> 
> 
> bless their holy name



Indeed. But the man is living on borrowed time if this keeps up.

I think he still has the original links up a few pages back.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

I like how you keep bringing attention back to it


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

The World said:


> I like how you keep bringing attention back to it



Para and I are just trying to talk you out of continuing this reckless set of actions, dude.

You just came back. No need to play Russian Roulette again.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2014)

I didn't mention the old ones

just the new ones

dammit warudo


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> slice, if you go by that, the only people you'll be able to date are fellow highlanders
> 
> there can't be that many girl highlanders still around, surely?



Underrated post right here 



Raisin said:


> Trailer Link
> 
> Right after I fucking finished it.
> 
> God damn.



I've got no money to buy the blu-rays, and I barely have any space left on my comp, but I'll be damn sure to still download this when it's out


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally got another family show to watch, Californication. Not anything to write home about, but better than House .


----------



## Slice (Sep 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> slice, if you go by that, the only people you'll be able to date are fellow highlanders
> 
> there can't be that many girl highlanders still around, surely?



Lets just say: the struggle is real...


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Finally got another family show to watch, Californication. Not anything to write home about, but better than House .



Family show, huh? 

I think you're in for a surprise. Take this from someone who has seen the entire series.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

>californication

>family show


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> He can get banned for that?
> 
> I've seen signatures more revealing



You can't even have cum in your avatar


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can't even have cum in your avatar



WTF

Masterrace


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

I find this even funnier considering how much of a degenerate Blue is, too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 626
> 
> Detective 	134
> ...



#TheReturn

Well, at least on weekends/long weekends. I think I posted like 3 times during the weekdays.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> What? The question should be whats wrong with _you_!



You want me to list that alphabetically or chronologically?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I only posted this much because of how thirsty the topics has been.


And that exchange was really funny, Masterrace.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait, I've seen someone have cum _as_ an avatar.

Mods need to be more consistent


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

I thought about submitting it for the Bathhouse banner, but wore it for over a week instead before Blue was like nope. If you guys remembers Stark's avatar with the girl and the ice cream, then you can visualize what I had.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Family show, huh?
> 
> I think you're in for a surprise. Take this from someone who has seen the entire series.



I don't mean a family show that is for a family with young kids . I call it a family show because my entire family is watching it with me.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I don't mean a family show that is for a family with young kids . I call it a family show* because my entire family is watching it with me.*


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Finally got another family show to watch, Californication. Not anything to write home about, but better than House .



_family show_?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I don't mean a family show that is for a family with young kids . I call it a family show because my entire family is watching it with me.



that's even worse


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> -snip-



What ?

My brother and I are 20, and Dad is somewhere in his late 40s, iirc.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You want me to list that alphabetically or chronologically?



Since we're dealing with Masterblackness, chronological order would be quite fitting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

More power to you if you can see sex scenes with your parents. I'm entering my mid 20's and I still cant do it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2014)

that's still a weird show to watch with your folks, Lincoln.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> What ?
> 
> My brother and I are 20, and Dad is somewhere in his late 40s, iirc.



I wouldn't want to watch a show where middle age men bang younger girls or Milfs, even if it's fake, while my parents are sitting beside me.

That would be super awkward as fuck, bro.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> More power to you if you can see sex scenes with your parents. I'm entering my mid 20's and I still cant do it.



Yo, in my family, we didn't have "The Talk". But there is an understanding that my parents realized I was smart enough to figure out shit on my own. If I recall correctly, my dad and my teenage self just nodded at each other in a subtle way of non-verbal communication.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

The new list has Megan Good name, Cyphon.

Damn shame no Emily Blunt, or Rhona Mitra


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Holy shit, that reminds me of the time we all went to see Titantic as a family when it first came out(I was like 12 at the time, and my sisters were 9 and 7), and none of us realized THAT scene was going to happen. I could feel the strength of my mom's gaze to ensure that my eyes were averted to the floor. My dad continued to watch like a G.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> I wouldn't want to watch a show where middle age men bang younger girls or Milfs, even if it's fake, while my parents are sitting beside me.
> 
> That would be super awkward as fuck, bro.





~Gesy~ said:


> More power to you if you can see sex scenes with your parents. I'm entering my mid 20's and I still cant do it.



My family was always watching stuff like that when I was younger with me in the same room, so I guess I'm just used to it .

Although I freak the fuck out when I'm watching anime and a sex scene pops up. Made watching Mardock Scramble intense .



Parallax said:


> that's still a weird show to watch with your folks, Lincoln.



Psh, that's nothing. We also watched the movie Shame together,and the entirety of Spartacus .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I never got the talk either, sex isn't that hard to figure out, most kids will know of it by the age 11 in today's age, but the responsibilities that comes with it is a different story. The Kids today need to be educated on the effects of the act more so than  the act itself.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Holy shit, that reminds me of the time we all went to see Titantic as a family when it first came out(I was like 12 at the time, and my sisters were 9 and 7), and none of us realized THAT scene was going to happen. I could feel the strength of my mom's gaze to ensure that my eyes were averted to the floor. My dad continued to watch like a G.



If i didn't know any better i'd swear you were talking about my childhood


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I never got the talk either, sex isn't that hard to figure out, most kids will know of it by the age 11 in today's age, but the responsibilities that comes with it is a different story. The Kids today need to be educated on the effects of the act more so than  the act itself.



The 94/95 and beyond generation really is horrible dude. What a waste.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> If i didn't know any better i'd swear you were talking about my childhood



OMG, you don't want to know about the first time my parents realized I was checking out a girl in a "subtle" way. Holy shit....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> most kids will know of it by the age 11



100 percent correct in my case. and most of my friends.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

To be honest, I was totally 100% innocent about all things sexual knowledge wise until the summer before Grade 7 started. It kind of clicked(kids back in Grade 6 used to say stuff, when it just passed over my head), and it didn't really click at a higher clip until the summer after Grade 8.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> The 94/95 and beyond generation really is horrible dude. What a waste.



Yeah, even I'll admit we're not too good .


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

When I was in 5th grade, this kid named Tyson asked me if I knew what porn was. I went home and asked my brother, but he wouldn't tell me so I looked it up on the internet and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 1, 2014)

This thread has fallen to new lows.

James Cameron couldn't even raise the bar here.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> OMG, you don't want to know about the first time my parents realized I was checking out a girl in a "subtle" way. Holy shit....



Tfw as a child i made sure i was out of my parents' line of sight whenever i'd check a girl out.


don't get me started on times at the beach


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Yeah, even I'll admit we're not too good .



You are one of the good ones, though. A lot of valuable sperm cells were wasted from 94' onwards.

I used to think that if given the right chance, another version of an individual could win the great race of life, instead of the failure that lucked out, but then I took a genetics course, and learned otherwise.  

1980 to 1993 was the golden generation.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> Tfw as a child i made sure i was out of my parents' line of sight whenever i'd check a girl out.



Dat stressful feeling.



It was magnified by x100 when carefully sneaking around the house at night to watch softcore movies on the TV in the living room.

I gained a respect for ninjas, and also great stealth that way. I was never caught.

 



> don't get me started on times at the beach



I learned the vital importance of dark sunglasses at a young age. Ohohoho!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I didn't check girls out in front of my dad because he would have been a total creep about it and overeact.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't check girls out in front of my dad because he would have been a total creep about it and overeact.



I remember someone here mentioned that their dad would just smirk at them in a certain way, and have a non-verbal communication of "Go on, son  "

They said it creeped them out.

I think it was Magnum, cause he mentioned his dad used to do it while watching sex scenes on TV together.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 1, 2014)

> My family was always watching stuff like that when I was younger with me in the same room, so I guess I'm just used to it .


More less the same here. my parents didn't really bother much about censoring or forbidding movies with sexual content.
Though i remember watching A Clockwork Orange with my dad when i was like ten felt rather awkward.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> More less the same here. my parents didn't really bother much about censoring or forbidding movies with sexual content.
> Though i remember watching A Clockwork Orange with my dad when i was like ten felt rather awkward.



Ceiling Sama's dad watching Ceiling Sama himself. 

How fitting. You learned from the grandmaster.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Psh, that's nothing. We also watched the movie Shame together



i thought north carolina was supposed to be the least south-y part of the south

i guess there's a lincoln for every stunna


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I didn't check girls out in front of my dad because he would have been a total creep about it and overeact.



My pops would say something mad stupid like "chick-a-dee, chick-a-dos" whenever we were around good looking girls. part of me would shrivel up and die in the shadows whenever he said it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> My pops would say something mad stupid like "chick-a-dee, chick-a-dos" whenever we were around good looking girls. part of me would shrivel up and die in the shadows whenever he said it



I know that feel..

my dad would say "wow, that's a good looking girl, i'mma bring her over  for you. Hey ms! you should talk to my son! *points at me*"

Yeah dad, girls just _love_ when a guy's _father_ helps him pick up girls.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> My pops would say something mad stupid like *"chick-a-dee, chick-a-dos"* whenever we were around good looking girls. part of me would shrivel up and die in the shadows whenever he said it



  

Man, 2nd hand embarassment is a bitch. I feel for you so bad, dude.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Luckily my dad was kind enough never to interfere in my own relationships. He is a noble gentleman. He wanted me to learn and experience for myself, and plan my tactics accordingly.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know that feel..
> 
> my dad would say "wow, that's a good looking girl, i'mma bring her over  for you. Hey ms! you should talk to my son! *points at me*"
> 
> Yeah dad, girls just _love_ when a guy's _father_ helps him pick up girls.



Shiiiiiiit. you sure we not half bros or something? cause my dad did that crap whenever me and him would walk down the street to a mom & pop store


hell i made a habit out of walking on the other side of the street from him because of it


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> Luckily my dad was kind enough never to interfere in my own relationships. He is a noble gentleman. He wanted me to learn and experience for myself, and plan my tactics accordingly.



Good on you man. had to put in extra effort to work my game without fear of parental intrusions, like frequent sleepovers for example


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> Shiiiiiiit. you sure we not half bros or something? cause my dad did that crap whenever me and him would walk down the street to a mom & pop store
> 
> 
> hell i made a habit out of walking on the other side of the street from him because of it


Oh my God .


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I know that feel..
> 
> my dad would say "wow, that's a good looking girl, i'mma bring her over  for you. Hey ms! you should talk to my son! *points at me*"
> 
> Yeah dad, girls just _love_ when a guy's _father_ helps him pick up girls.



Is this recent?


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

That titanic scene got me and my family too 

It came out in 97 so I was only about 10 or 11 when I saw it

I think by that time I was well versed in tittays 

but anything lower than that was quite the mystery 

my face got white hot from the embarrassment of sitting next to my little sister and mom and dad

I think my little brother felt no shame and loved watching it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Is this recent?



My father died quite some time ago, so no.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i thought north carolina was supposed to be the least south-y part of the south
> 
> i guess there's a lincoln for every stunna



That awkward moment when Lincoln cannot avert his gaze from Michael Fassbender's schlong and Lincoln's Dad can't avert his gaze from his son's ogling 

The *Shame* indeed


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> My father died quite some time ago, so no.



My sincere condolences, brother. 



The World said:


> That titanic scene got me and my family too



The stripping scene from True Lies, although it held no nudity, was bad for me, too. I watched it with my dad, and didn't realize they would go there with Jamie Lee Curtis. 

My dad and I never speak of it, to this day.

Dat awkwardness


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2014)

warudo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going to see how far I can push  the boundaries of suggestive imagery this month..little by little.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm going to see how far I can push  the boundaries of suggestive imagery this month..little by little.



Your avy is 100% Jena approved.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm  surprise Gesy has the strength to type. You're fingers must be killing you!


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I'm  surprise Gesy has the strength to type. You're fingers must be killing you!



Never forget...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Somedays, I strongly believe Gesy has an advanced version of the voice-to-text software.


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

man I didn't realize how truly overrated JLaw was until now


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

The only time Mag & I's Dad says something about nudity in a show is if its anime.

Our Dad gives us the most disgusting look. Like he's looking at a piece of shit. 

I still remember the time he walked in on the first nine minutes of Elfen Lied . Also that time Mag & I showed him the pilot of Panty & Stocking.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Butcher said:


> The only time Mag & I's Dad says something about nudity in a show is if its anime.
> 
> Our Dad gives us the most disgusting look. Like he's looking at a piece of shit.
> 
> I still remember the time he walked in on the first nine minutes of Elfen Lied . Also that time Mag & I showed him the pilot of Panty & Stocking.



Did you and Mag have _identical_ looks on your face in reaction to your Dad's reaction?


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

I also hadn't noticed how annoying Orochimaru truly is


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

The World said:


> I also hadn't noticed how annoying Orochimaru truly is



The character or the user?

I never liked the character, but the user is a "special" person for paying $ 100 in order to get exactly the same rep power as Zaru, but no higher, when he could have easily done that.

What an OMEGA LEVEL BETALORD


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

The World said:


> man I didn't realize how truly overrated JLaw was until now



Yep. i remember spotting a hottest women list where she managed to hit the #1 spot


a joke i say


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> The character or the user?
> 
> I never liked the character, but the user is a "special" person for paying $ 100 in order to get exactly the same rep power as Zaru, but no higher, when he could have easily done that.
> 
> What an OMEGA LEVEL BETALORD



Could never take someone like that seriously


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

? said:


> Could never take someone like that seriously



> Transfer $100 to an Admin's Paypal
> Uses it for rep purposes only. And tying a certain rank only.

If only we could determine his age. Most signs point to being another byproduct of the shit-tier 94 and beyond generation.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

Easily top 5 worst member


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah i'm a huge fan of JLaw, but even I think she's overrated.

She's  one of the highlights of The Great Leak of 2014 because most of the nudes sucked.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Easily top 5 worst member



I don't think anyone can replace LoTU as the No. 1 worst of all NF time, though. What a piece of shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's  one of the highlights of The Great Leak of 2014 because most of the nudes sucked.



Nailed it.

Would fuck Upton over J Law and IMO, Upton is winning the photo contest.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

The World said:


> That awkward moment when Lincoln cannot avert his gaze from Michael Fassbender's schlong and Lincoln's Dad can't avert his gaze from his son's ogling
> 
> The *Shame* indeed



Now I didn't feel awkward during that, but my Dad was looking at me like I just committed a sin, then shortly after called me gay for watching a movie where the penis is more common than actual dialogue .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

I remember when Jena and I were discussing Fassbender one time, and she broke out into a rhyme



			
				Flashback Jena said:
			
		

> Fassy so classy would let you do me in the assy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Now I didn't feel awkward during that, but my Dad was looking at me like I juat committed a sin, then shortly after called me gay for watching a movie where the penis is more common than actual dialogue .



Cool dad


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait, JLaw is a part of this nude leak?

Fuck yeah, time to do some research .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Wait, JLaw is a part of this nude leak?
> 
> Fuck yeah, time to do some research .



tfw you look down at the bottom of the leak thread, and notice that Butcher is also browsing it, from within your home.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

-Jlaw nudes leaked


The internet


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

MFW I will have more fun with my penis tonight than he will .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

People are starting to get agitated at the hacker withholding the nudes.






Magnum Miracles said:


> MFW I will have more fun with my penis tonight than he will .



This family is so weird .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> MFW I will have more fun with my penis tonight than he will .



Since you're identical twins if you fap too fast does he climax prematurely ?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 1, 2014)

Lincoln thats fucking gross.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

That's a hall of fame quote if I ever seen one.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> tfw you look down at the bottom of the leak thread, and notice that Butcher is also browsing it, from within your home.



The wonders.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> MFW I will have more fun with my penis tonight than he will .



Something about this seems so off...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Since you're identical twins if you fap too fast does he climax prematurely ?


No .

That has to be the most awkward question I have ever been asked. Mission accomplished, Huey .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> No .
> 
> That has to be the most awkward question I have ever been asked. Mission accomplished, Huey .


This sounds like you guys tried this


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Since you're identical twins if you fap too fast does he climax prematurely ?


........

What a creepy question.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Since you're identical twins if you fap too fast does he climax prematurely ?



Pacific Rim must have hit too close to home with the whole mind sync concept.


----------



## teddy (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't like the path this thread took 


peace out


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

You know, between the both of you, who is older and by how many minutes? I noticed that Butcher joined NF a couple months before Mags did.

Does forum life imitate IRL?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

I recently got back to Kingdom...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> This sounds like you guys tried this



The images, they will not go away .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey if twins can feel each other's pain, then it's only logical they feel every other sensation.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I recently got back to Kingdom...



If you mean the manga, I have been meaning to check it out, but always get lazy for some reason. I've heard good things about it, though.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> You know, between the both of you, who is older and by how many minutes? I noticed that Butcher joined NF a couple months before Mags did.
> 
> Does forum life imitate IRL?


I'm older by a minute, while Mag is a centimeter or two taller than me.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> If you mean the manga, I have been meaning to check it out, but always get lazy for some reason. I've heard good things about it, though.


I try not pick up long ass manga these days. Don't really have the time for them .

Anyways, its pretty good. It has its epic moments here and there.

If you're into very tactical warfare, you'll love it. I just hit chapter 300 yesterday.

Mugou is best char .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm older by a minute, while Mag is a centimeter or two taller than me.



Make sure he calls you Senpai, and shit. He needs to respect his elders, that young whippersnapper. 

Also, I didn't realize you can be older by only a minute. I always assumed that it took a couple minutes for multiple babies to be born, properly seperated/cleaned, before the next one is ready to make his/her appearance.

That's a neat piece of info.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 1, 2014)

*Garden of Words*_(2013)_ - 7/10

This one had the most beautiful and detailed artwork i've ever seen. The ending was gay tho


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Password protecting a folder is a lot more complicated than I had anticipated .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Password protecting a folder is a lot more complicated than I had anticipated .



What is causing you issues, exactly?



Also, I was leaving a VM on your page, when I stumbled across this:



> Magnum Miracles
> Damn I gotta catch up with your post count soon.You're leaving me in the dust.And you have almost caught up to my post count on Moviecodec.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Dat Bond of Brothers.

I wish I had one growing up. 

But I treat all friends like I would a brother.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah, back when I was just an action junkie.

Good times.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure if Detective wants an older brother, I can see you having a younger one tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> What is causing you issues, exactly?



Nah, I got it now.

Needed to password protect a folder for my nudes .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not sure if Detective wants an older brother, I can see you having a younger one tho.



I'm always so used to being the oldest(boy at least) in my family amongst the kids. I only have one of 12 cousins who is older than me, and she was born 4 years before me.

A young brother growing up would be nice(I have 2 younger sisters), but I always managed to make friends easily, so that was a tradeoff I guess.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Nah, I got it now.
> 
> Needed to password protect a folder for my nudes .



I was going to say something....








.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Like I mention waaay back, I have double digit siblings. 

My oldest bro is like 9 years older than me.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 1, 2014)

Mag worded that so wrong .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not sure if Detective wants an older brother, I can see you having a younger one tho.



I could imagine Detective's older brother being his arch nemesis .


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Huey's dad going all YOLO when it comes to procreation over the span of decades. What a boss.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

My dad has 3 families with my mom being his longest marriage right now his current girl is 25


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I could imagine Detective's older brother being his arch nemesis .



Holy shit, I just imagined my competitive nature duplicated into an older version of me.

It would be mutually assured destruction.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective Vs. Mastermind


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

I wish I had a brother that didn't suck.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I wish I had a brother that didn't suck.



In my heart of hearts, I truly believe we will one day meet face to face in Toronto, Stunna. 

And share an Epic  while waves crash in the background, and the sun sets. Just like that one anime gif of maximum brofist proportions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> My dad has 3 families with my mom being his longest marriage right now his current girl is 25



what a pimp


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna's bro probably gave him hell, eating the food off his plate, punching him on the arm when the need arose, pulling off pranks etc.

As the oldest brother, I know what it feels like to bully the young ones.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective 

and why do you assume my brother is older than me, Gesy


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> what a pimp



That's not exactly the word I would use, though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective
> 
> and why do you assume my brother is older than me, Gesy



SMH @ Gesy's racial sibling profiling of you.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna's bro probably gave him hell, eating the food off his plate, punching him on the arm when the need arose, pulling off pranks etc.
> 
> As the oldest brother, I know what it feels like to bully the young ones.



As the oldest brother, I know what its like to be _bullied by_ the younger one.

Also my kid cousins. 

They're mean.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

If he's not the oldest, you did not mold him correctly.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2014)

Nope.  I couldn't do.  I went to PF Chang's.  I had a nice dinner.  Had a few drinks.  Went to the theatre and hung out since I was really early.  I got bored of waiting though and decided that there were things I would rather do at the house.  I guess I'm just not that interested in the November Man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

I wouldn't call my dad a pimp, just a man with too much money on his hands.

I love him to death but the bastard didn't give his sons a dime


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> As the oldest brother, I know what its like to be _bullied by_ the younger one.
> 
> Also my kid cousins.
> 
> They're mean.



You should have shown dominance as soon as he came out the womb.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Nope.  I couldn't do.  I went to PF Chang's.  I had a nice dinner.  Had a few drinks.  Went to the theatre and hung out since I was really early.  I got bored of waiting though and decided that there were things I would rather do at the house.  I guess I'm just not that interested in the November Man.



I must say Rukia, your confession is a somewhat startling turn of events.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You should have shown dominance as soon as he came out the womb.



I did.

It only taught him that he needed to dominate me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Mas must be either skinny or fat fuck and his younger brother must have planned ahead and hit the gym.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> As the oldest brother, I know what its like to be _bullied by_ the younger one.
> 
> Also my kid cousins.
> 
> They're mean.



You dun goofed, mate. You've now upset the natural order of things.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

I imagine Mas in his early twenties getting slap around by a 15 year old


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I did.
> 
> It only taught him that he needed to dominate me.



Knowing that you're a Scotsman, and me being a great Connery fan, I feel I only have one thing to say to you now, to express my disappointment:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> I must say Rukia, your confession is a somewhat startling turn of events.


I got carded at dinner dude!  Been a while.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Detective said:


> SMH @ Gesy's racial sibling profiling of you.



Stunna comes off as the youngest in his household.

Siblings usually have certain...temperaments. The youngest are usually the most squishy.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Alright, I'm off to workout for 2 hours, before showering and sleeping. Got to get up early tomorrow.

Take care my friends, and may the thirst be with you.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I got carded at dinner dude!  Been a while.



I am shaving tonight before sleeping, so I expect the same in my future. I have a baby face without the beard. 

Anyways, take it easy man.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Mas must be either skinny or fat fuck and his younger brother must have planned ahead and hit the gym.



Fat.

Brother doesn't hit the gym. He's just naturally stronger than me. 

Even when I was relatively fit and working out twice a week, practicing martial arts. and he did nothing, he could still beat me.




Detective said:


> You dun goofed, mate. You've now upset the natural order of things.



In fairness, I can usually beat him with guile and force of personality. 

Somehow I'm usually the one to get his own way.



Danger Doom said:


> I imagine Mas in his early twenties getting slap around by a 15 year old



Well right now I'm 28 and he's 23.

But...that did used to happen.



Detective said:


> Knowing that you're a Scotsman, and me being a great Connery fan, I feel I only have one thing to say to you now, to express my disappointment:



I don't know what that's from.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> his younger brother must have planned ahead and hit the gym.



I laughed at this.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I laughed at this.



I'd feel better if it was true. 

I'd have an excuse.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

I too regret not asserting dominance when my brother and I were younger, Masa.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Is your brother the hoodlum Bill O'Reilly was talking about, Stunna?

Has Beyonc? poisoned his mind?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I too regret not asserting dominance when my brother and I were younger, Masa.





Fortunately, while we both argue about which of us is smarter / more talented / more good looking etc....

Its me. 

It really is me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

I too got the brains. 

inb4 snide remark


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I too got the brains.
> 
> inb4 snide remark



(Okay so my brother is actually an _amazing_ artist so maybe scratch the "talent" part, but....)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

My middle bro has the brains(he's very arrogant about that as most smart people are), i'm more brawn, and my youngest is this sensitive, good person.

I'm closer to my youngest bro while I'm very competitive with my middle one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Seriously Mas what martial arts you were practicing ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Doom is confirmed to be the smoocher of the family.

The guy no one likes to talk to in family reunions.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Doom is confirmed to be the smoocher of the family.
> 
> The guy no one likes to talk to in family reunions.



Gesy mad as fuck I was getting that paper


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm the funny guy at the dinner party in my family.  Feels good.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I don't know what that's from.



It's from a skit of Sean Connery on Jeopardy, constantly insulting and putting down Alex Trebek, his mortal enemy. 



Stunna said:


> I too got the brains.
> 
> inb4 snide remark



I come back from my brisk 2 hour workout, and see that you are gloating like a shameless hooligan.

This is not a good look, Tyler.





Danger Doom said:


> Seriously Mas what martial arts you were practicing ?



The Art of Run? But then again, Granny Goodness did mention being a bit jolly around the belly area, so maybe a martial art that makes uses of the extra body fat?



Rukia said:


> I'm the funny guy at the dinner party in my family.  Feels good.



I too command a presence at all family functions. I suppose it's just a part of the cult of personality that Stunna always says I have.

In high school, uni and now in the workplace, I am that dude who has connections with people from all aspects of the social groupings.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunna posted in the BH.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Stunna posted in the BH.



Don't say such lies without links to back it up, Huey! 

I know Stunna was waiting to apply to the BH until this year, but he always seemed more like the lurking type, cause posting about his fabricated experiences would quickly expose him to ridicule.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

So you're admitting in being black and uneducated huh, MasterGED?


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So you're admitting in being black and uneducated huh, *MasterGED*?



Ok, I lol'd. Huey on a roll today.

Also, I saw the Stunna posts. That made me lol, too. It feels so wrong to see him post in there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Not even Stunna is immune to the Thirst.

Stunna was a Christian man, and now he playing with the devil's stick .


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

No lie I was in the Bathhouse since I was 13


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2014)

huey in his Renaissance


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No lie I was in the Bathhouse since I was 13



15 for me...as soon as a joined


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2014)

I was 18/19 when I joined, so I've always had access to the BH.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2014)

Not sure why Gesy was in a rush to see underage dick pics of members, MasterPedo I understand tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Fault in our Stars

.......

This movie got me!

B


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not sure why Gesy was in a rush so see underage dick pics of members, MasterPedo I understand tho.



I joined in just the right time, BH is a shell of what it once was, I miss how active it used to be.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks Kate Upton's tits are repulsive?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes.**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

you like flat chested girls tho


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2014)

Anything more than a mouthful is a waste


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 1, 2014)

I disagree


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

I disagree strongly with a vengeance.


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not a man of excess, it's the little things that makes me happy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Are you into boys or girls Masterpedo?


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

What kind of question is that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

You like flat chested extremely young women, sounds to me you're trying to hard with this facade


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 2, 2014)

Seriously I cant believe Fault in our Stars choked me up. I expected teen bullshit.


----------



## Slice (Sep 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5i171h_no#t=60[/YOUTUBE]

_"Do we even know who is this 4chan person... or website"_

What kind of "news" is this? This is absolutely embarrassing to even watch.

The guy even recommends if your password is "password" you should change the "s" to "$"... because nobody would have ever guessed that when bruteforcing something.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

i love how completely out of touch the mainstream is with the internet

it's hilarious

all you have to do is read up on 4chan for like ten minutes to get an accurate idea, but instead, they're like WHO WAS THAT MASKED MAN, ARMED ONLY WITH A KEYBOARD? every single time


----------



## Slice (Sep 2, 2014)

You wouldnt even have to read up on it. Just visit it once, look at a sample of 4 different boards and scroll through one page of each.

This gives you all of the information you will ever need to be sure what an unorganized and random place it really is.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank God Jessica Chastain picks haven't been leaked. My girl


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

you know she's gone naked in movies, right?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

That doesn't count to me

*EDIT:* Never trust celeb nudity in film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

I totally agree with Pseudo on this one.  Getting naked in a movie really doesn't seem to count.  No one would have cared if Eva Green had been hacked; even though her pics would have looked better than the rest.  Moral of the story I guess is that if you are going to be in this career field.  Show yourself off willing for your art; before something like this happens.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

Rate Your Music has the GOAT film charts para. 


Link removed


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> it's the little things that makes me happy.



Is this what you tell yourself while you're jerkin it?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

>S?t?ntang?
>seven hours long
>19th

c'mon dudes


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

but yes, that's a good-looking list

seems a lot more legitimate than imdb's frankly absurd one


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz5i171h_no#t=60[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> _"Do we even know who is this 4chan person... or website"_
> 
> ...





WHO IS THIS 4CHAN POISON?

who is this masked fiend???

this tickler of butts, this butttickler?

how long has he been leaking nudes and tickling butts?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

How was Snowpiercer?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought it was enjoyable, some people here didn't like it


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2014)

Found out today that what people call "swagger" is actually stunted development


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

Enno confirmed for having no swag /thot walks


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

*The Act of Killing*: _B+_
Arguably the funniest film of 2012


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2014)

stunna at some point you reach an age where you can't use the word swag and not sound like a total tool when describing yourself

I mean you do no matter what, but when you're older it's more cringeworthy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

Para got no swag either /bird walks


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2014)

Stunna I don't need swag, that's for wiggers and illiterates.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah, but can you dougie? /dougies


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

> * Iron Man 3 made a bigger impression.*



Exerpt fromStunna's scathing review of Guardians


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

>scathing

I gave it a B smh

and I stand by that sentiment


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah Guardians is a B grade movie

I saw that this weekend, it was solid

I also saw Sin City 2 which was no bueno

I saw the Utena film yesterday and the director clearly did not give a darn and that's why that movie rocked.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 2, 2014)

Iron Man 3 was terrible. Not as bad as Iron Man 2, but still terrible.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't even bother to read the rest of the review. Saying a film made less of an impression than Iron Man 3 is a bold statement. 

It takes a special film to do that. An F- film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

Iron Man 2 was so bad I skipped number three.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2014)

Guardians was entertaining. But they need a strong villain. Thanos seems alittle shitty tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

I really liked Ronan.  He needed 10 more minutes of screen time though.


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >S?t?ntang?
> >seven hours long
> >19th
> 
> c'mon dudes



It'd be nice if that was divided into separate parts like bergman's "fanny and alexander"


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

_To The Wonder_: _B+_

I'm actually watching Fanny & Alexander right now,lol.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 2, 2014)

It is divided in twelve parts according to wikipedia.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> _To The Wonder_: _B+_
> 
> I'm actually watching Fanny & Alexander right now,lol.



I tried once. An hour in I was done.  You have great courage.


----------



## Jena (Sep 2, 2014)

*Kinky Boots* - 7/10
Found on netflix and decided to watch on a whim. Usually that's a decision I regret, but this was an entertaining movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Iron Man 3 was terrible. Not as bad as Iron Man 2, but still terrible.





Pseudo said:


> Didn't even bother to read the rest of the review. Saying a film made less of an impression than Iron Man 3 is a bold statement.
> 
> It takes a special film to do that. An F- film.





Rukia said:


> Iron Man 2 was so bad I skipped number three.



iron man 3 is great

eat shit


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> _To The Wonder_: _B+_
> 
> I'm actually watching Fanny & Alexander right now,lol.



My video is gone! It crashed 

Had the first part  loaded it up and was ready to hit play


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, whether you like the film or not, the Mandarin twist alone was enough for IM3 to "leave an impression".

And IM2 wasn't _bad,_ it was just....disappointing.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't even seen Iron Man 3 yet. 

2 left me disappointed for the most part, save for War Machine & Iron Man fighting all those other Iron Men at the end. 

From what Mag tells me, I'm kinda glad I didn't watch 3 with him.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Didn't even bother to read the rest of the review. Saying a film made less of an impression than Iron Man 3 is a bold statement.
> 
> It takes a special film to do that. An F- film.


That's your problem, mate.



masamune1 said:


> Okay, whether you like the film or not, the Mandarin twist alone was enough for IM3 to "leave an impression".


Exacta. Even if you don't like IM3, which I can understand, even if I don't agree, you can't deny how ambitious it was compared to other Marvel films.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2014)

I like IM3

it's cool


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Is this what you tell yourself while you're jerkin it?



How can I tell myself anything when all I hear is your wife screaming. Well... I think she was trying to scream, I couldn't really make it out because her mouth was full.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> How can I tell myself anything when all I hear is your wife screaming. Well I think she was trying to scream, I couldn't really make it out because her mouth was full.



That's no way to about your mom tho!


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

*Now You See Me*

an amusingly shit film which proved to me that i can be entertained pretty easily if magic is involved


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

that and the lead french actress kept me distracted from how terrible a film it was

not even woody harrelson could save it


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2014)

i had to throw in the towel when mark ruffalo inducted them all into "the eye"

which is apparently just a carousel that moves kinda fast


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

to think he could have used his genius for something productive to society

but no, he had to come up with a convoluted faux revenge plot just to send another black man to prison

who is old as fuck I might add



MAAAAAAAAAAAAAGICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC


WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


LOOK OVER HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Warudo 

You're top 10 Korean chicks ?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you mean Kpop chicks

Korean chicks in general would have a whole other category that I would need time and effort to put in


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Jennifer Connelly in The Hot Spot


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I'm gonna watch some animu now so I'll let me weab self ruminate on it ^____________________________^


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

is masterscout using a leaked celeb in his avy?? 

cause if so


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

The World said:


> I think you mean Kpop chicks
> 
> Korean chicks in general would have a whole other category that I would need time and effort to put in



Yeah I mean Kpop chicks.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Masterpubs suspect as fuck.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Exacta. Even if you don't like IM3, which I can understand, even if I don't agree, you can't deny how ambitious it was compared to other Marvel films.



Don't know if "ambitious" is the word I'd use; the twist made it _memorable._

_Especially_ if you didn't like it, if you were enjoying Ben Kingsleys' Mandarin.


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

Soon


----------



## teddy (Sep 2, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> *Now You See Me*
> 
> an amusingly shit film which proved to me that i can be entertained pretty easily if magic is involved



I too was distracted somewhat by the magic


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

Whoa, the girl in Masterrace's avy looks like she could potentially be of age. That's a huge step up in comparison to his previous M.O.


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

Really? Looking for another picture then...


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Detective rich as fuck and shameless about it

throwing all that money in our po' peoples faces


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Damn Jennifer Connelly in The Hot Spot


Washed up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Guardians was entertaining. But they need a strong villain. Thanos seems alittle shitty tbh.


I know right?  Thanos was such a little bitch in Guardians.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

still fine tho


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Now stunna try to rock my girl Jhene Aiko? 


bitttttttttttttttttttttttttch


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

she's dat GOAT milf


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

she's younger than me 

dis yung blood


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

Casting Del Toro was a mistake.  Anyone could have been the collector.  Do you think anyone in the audience excitedly told their parents that it was Benecio Del Toro when they spotted him?  Absolutely not.  It was gimmick casting.  And Disney definitely overpaid to get him.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Luc if you haven't died this is for you 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Del Toro looks and sounds like a clown


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

Aiko with dat GOAT body


----------



## Ae (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh that's Aiko in your avatar? I thought it was someone's grandma.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

man did you rustle my jimmies


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

man I wish Jessica Biel was actually relevant


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

>Promises "The promise land"
> clicked
> Jesus and Disney shit


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh that's Aiko in your avatar? I thought it was someone's grandma.



GILF if I've ever seen one


----------



## Stunna (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry, Huey--Doctor Who reference


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuck man.  My flight is at 530 tomorrow.  Good thing I checked.  Better go to bed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Where you're going Rukia?


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

rukia is a jet setter 

where is he not going is the better question

he's like george clooney


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Where you're going Rukia?



He's coming to Toronto. The TIFF starts in 2 days. :33


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope rukia prepares himself for the utter disappointment you are D :33

He better tell us some crazy stories


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

The World said:


> I hope rukia prepares himself for the utter disappointment you are D :33
> 
> He better tell us some crazy stories



I'm not sure where you get the impression that I'm an utter disappointment, considering I live an interesting life, but I'll just humour you and say "okay, sure" instead.



Not even sure I'll get a chance to see Rukia face to face this year, considering my schedule for work and travel, though.


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Warudo
> 
> You're top 10 Korean chicks ?



She can get it btw

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pY8N33Ad4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm not sure where you get the impression that I'm an utter disappointment, considering I live an interesting life, but I'll just humour you and say "okay, sure" instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even sure I'll get a chance to see Rukia face to face this year, considering my schedule for work and travel, though.





it was a joke ^_________________________^


----------



## Detective (Sep 2, 2014)

The World said:


> it was a joke ^_________________________^



I can never tell with you, whenever you are not in 100% troll mode.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Rukia is a psycho IRL tho, Detective made the right choice avoiding him.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not going to play visual novels for a while due to Saya no Uta.

Urobuchi is one sick fuck . Honestly, what demons possessed him to write...whatever the fuck this is?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2014)

he is called Urobutcher for a reason


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2014)

Well....yeah.

I honestly thought his Rebellion stunt would be his most depressing work. Nope, Saya blew that shit right out of the water.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 3, 2014)

The World said:


> rukia is a jet setter
> 
> where is he not going is the better question
> 
> he's like george clooney



George Clowney.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2014)

Detective pulls an Enno on Rukia.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 3, 2014)

*Predator - 7/10*

I actually thought it was better before the predator storyline kicked in. After that it became boring.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 3, 2014)

*Aliens:*_ C-_


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2014)

That opinion is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 3, 2014)

Nothing is more aggravating than to hear somebody complain that there are no good movies left to watch, then absolutely refuse to watch foreign films despite having no experience with them .

Gotta branch out once you hit that "nothing left to watch" limit .


----------



## Raisin (Sep 3, 2014)

Aliens really wasn't great by any measure. I think I scored it around a 6.5/10 or 7/10 if I remember correctly.

It was boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm not going to play visual novels for a while due to Saya no Uta.
> 
> Urobuchi is one sick fuck . Honestly, what demons possessed him to write...whatever the fuck this is?



That's a fucked up ass VN.  I really wonder what kind of shit is in these guys head to come up with such concepts.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 3, 2014)

VNs are just all-around weird.

One part in Akiha's route in Tsukihime also made me go . 

Then I was like:

Only in Japan .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Detective said:


> He's coming to Toronto. The TIFF starts in 2 days. :33


Houston to Toronto was rough dude.  Some little kid a row behind me wailed the entire flight.  And when he wasn't wailing he was wandering up and down the aisle.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 3, 2014)

*All-Star Superman*

I liked the plot with Superman dying and such but damn, they threw so much at us in so short a time frame that it just seemed unfocused. Never really gave you a chance to relax and enjoy the main plot. Really that was the big downfall. Just too much shit that came and went that distracted from what could have been a great plot IMO. Not much more I have to say. Some parts were kind of lame as well but it happens.

2.5/5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah, I knew the movie probably wouldn't be too good .

I still need to watch WW's animated movie. Heard good things about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

Is It Follows being shown at TIFF? Looks good.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Is It Follows being shown at TIFF? Looks good.


Yeah.  Do you really think it looks good?  I sort of picked it randomly.  A girl is haunted by phantoms and has to pass the curse on to someone else.  I think that was pretty much the synopsis.  The bottom line reminds me a little of Thinner.

Ennoea.  Do you think Big Game will be good?  Samuel L. Jackson is the President of the United States!


----------



## teddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm not going to play visual novels for a while due to Saya no Uta.
> 
> Urobuchi is one sick fuck . Honestly, what demons possessed him to write...whatever the fuck this is?



....you read that too eh?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Do you really think it looks good?  I sort of picked it randomly.  A girl is haunted by phantoms and has to pass the curse on to someone else.  I think that was pretty much the synopsis.  The bottom line reminds me a little of Thinner.
> 
> Ennoea.  Do you think Big Game will be good?  Samuel L. Jackson is the President of the United States!



It follows is supposed to be quite good.

Big Game? Does it have man eating wolves because the whole feel good common man shit is annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Alright man.  Sounds good.  I guess I will be a little more excited about that movie now.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 3, 2014)

David Gilmour taking over Floyd was  the worst thing to ever happen to them musically.DSOTM and Animals are the only Gilmour era Floyd I actually like.

Oh lord why couldn't Syd keep his ish together!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Detective.  Wicked is in town.  You need to check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

Luck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Wat?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh, the chick who looks 20 years older than what she is.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Holy shit, Raven Symone filled out extremely well


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh, the chick who looks 20 years older than what she is.



I thought you said younger and I got excited


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Mastermeh needs a new Schtick.


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll get a new schtick when you stop running with your shitty poster schtick


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

Margot Robbie is bad

but she also white smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'll get a new schtick when you stop running with your shitty poster schtick



But my Schlick isn't played out


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2014)

But I'm not the one that caused regulars to leave or get blocked


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2014)

And I'm not married to a landwhale either


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to see the Judge tomorrow.  Another smug Robert Downey Jr role.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

I've heard good things about Huey's wife.


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Margot Robbie is bad
> 
> but she also white smh



wait why is she bad? 


unless you mean she is bad for GITS which I wholeheartedly agree


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2014)

All I know her from is Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

well, yes, she is

but I meant bad as in she fine


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> But I'm not the one that caused regulars to leave or get blocked


-Acting like being super ignored by Luc and Para isn't a blessing in disguise 

- Didn't realize Vaulto left because of me, I'll be sure to tell him sorry the next time we have a convo  


Masterpiece said:


> And I'm not married to a landwhale either



Didn't you use this quip already?

Must suck that the only thing white about you are your feet bottoms.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 3, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Must suck that the only thing white about you are your feet bottoms.



This last line got me


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait, they are remaking/adapting GITS?, i know hoping for good movie to be left alone is too much, but they have at least attached a decent to the project.


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I've heard good things about Huey's wife.



I don't think any of us have actually met or interacted with her enough to make this assessment, though.

That one time was basically Huey trying to act like her online by changing his vocabulary patterns via a thesaurus/dictionary on his lap while typing out female persona posts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Margot Robbie is bad
> 
> but she also white smh





The World said:


> wait why is she bad?





Stunna said:


> but I meant bad as in she fine


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2014)

that's not even a use of slang you can expect anyone to understand in that context


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2014)

whatever next?

"stephen hawking is dumb"

"what no he isn't"

"i mean dumb as in he mad clever, yo"

leave my language alone ;____;


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

that reaction pic is gold, man


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2014)

The silly convo between Luca and Stunna smh.

By silly I mean interesting.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> that reaction pic is gold, man



it really is yeah


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2014)

it's the best thing to come out of TDKR


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> I don't think any of us have actually met or interacted with her enough to make this assessment, though.
> 
> That one time was basically Huey trying to act like her online by changing his vocabulary patterns via a thesaurus/dictionary on his lap while typing out female persona posts.



Once you see my post not being edited it's not me


----------



## Raisin (Sep 4, 2014)

Wait, Huey posted pretending to be his wife?

This I gotta see.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> well, yes, she is
> 
> but I meant bad as in she fine



She looks like prime Jaime Presley


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2014)

Let the Bullets Fly: A-

Okay, it has some tone issues. Having a guy disembowel himself or a woman raped and immediately following it up with comedy is...well, it's Chinese. But otherwise, I really enjoyed the film. I thought the characters were fun, the story was engaging, the action energetic and the quirky sense of humor constantly cracked me up.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone have an opinion on b?la tarr's filmography? thinking about looking at werckmeister harmonies and the turin horse


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 4, 2014)

Only have seen whatever harmonies which i though was quite good.

I have though on watching Satantango many times, but it's so frigging long.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2014)

i've had werckmeister harmonies on my laptop for close to a year without ever really getting stuck into it lol


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Only have seen whatever harmonies which i though was quite good.
> 
> I have though on watching Satantango many times, but it's so frigging long.



Yeah...see that's kind of why i'm looking to hit some of his other films that are significantly shorter before diving headfirst into satantango...

since it's divided into 12 parts i might just go through one part a day and just take notes on each of them so i don't lose track of anything


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> it's the best thing to come out of TDKR



For you


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> Anyone have an opinion on b?la tarr's filmography? thinking about looking at werckmeister harmonies and the turin horse



Avi name ?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Let the Bullets Fly: A-
> 
> Okay, it has some tone issues. Having a guy disembowel himself or *a woman raped* and immediately following it up with comedy is...well, it's Chinese. But otherwise, I really enjoyed the film. I thought the characters were fun, the story was engaging, the action energetic and the quirky sense of humor constantly cracked me up.



Eh? Can't remember this scene.


B's set. I know who she is.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Eh? Can't remember this scene.
> 
> 
> B's set. I know who she is.



Maybe because it's technically off-screen. When the good guys give the gold to the poor, the villains decide to take it back, so harass a couple and apparently rape the wife (it focuses on the husbands enraged face) before cutting away. 

Evidence (2013): D

This movie is...a masterpiece. Or at least it thinks it is. I thought "As Above, So Below" reeked of self importance, but it has nothing on this piece of shit. It's sort of a found footage horror flick? It's like a found footage horror flick was crossed with a made for TV cop thriller. But it's got one of those twists which is maddening because it thinks its brilliant.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So it turns out that two of the victims were really the killers and manipulated the footage to make it look like someone else murdered everybody. The FBI was apparently so inept that they didn't notice this until 'it was too late'. Erm, if the cops from "Rising Sun" had the right technology to figure this shit out 20 years ago, Im pretty sure the FBI has upgraded their equipment by now. But the girls point out that 'so remember, if someone is pointing a camera at you, then you might be in the sequel'. Oooooh, really? Well it's a good thing you PUT ALL OF THIS FOOTAGE SHOWING YOUR FACES ON THE NEWS SO EVERYONE WILL KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE! 

Also, how come the killer had the physique of a man? I suppose that isn't as obnoxious as the reveal in "Scream 4", where the masked killer was incredibly bigger than either of the revealed killers, but the film constantly draws attention to this.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

good observation, Grape--she do look like Pressly


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2014)

So TMZ asked Megan Good about the hack and she said she has no pictures on the cloud. 1 of 2 things needs to be happening here.

1. Shy is lying.

or

2. There are only videos 

I would take either option but 2 is preferable.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> good observation, Grape--she do look like Pressly



She does* Stunna. Work on your white speaking skills 

I looked her up and she really does look a lot like her. 

On that topic, what other celeb "twins" are there?

I noticed before that Stabler from SVU looks similar to the guy who played Casey Jones in the original turtles movie.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Avi name ?



No...**



Yasha said:


> B's set. I know who she is.



...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

ayo, I'm not married


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Heh


check your cp


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

this is so fucked up


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2014)

Even for a premium cable show, Californiacation sure has A LOT of boobs .


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUBiOOx0Pxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-29061358



> The policy shift also means that repeat offenders who regularly posted stolen material will have access to 4Chan "terminated".
> 
> *Although this might have some impact on regular users of the site who maintain an account,* it is not clear what effect the policy change will have on the many others who post material anonymously and supply no identifying information.



:galacticryoma


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2014)

If i had any trust left that news networks are worth anything it would be gone by now.
What do those guys get paid for?


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

stooges all of them


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2014)

I think CNN, Fox, MSNBC, CTV, etc need to start hiring internet trolls so they can give a better analysis of this sort of thing.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you submitted your resume :33


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

The World said:


> -snip-
> 
> this is so fucked up


oh no


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2014)

What's so bad about it?  Not like anyone called the girl Bane or anything.  People are so sensitive.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

Rukia with dat sociopathic mentality


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> No...**



WHO IS SHE!!!!!!


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm fighting for dat holy matrimony


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> I'm fighting for dat holy matrimony



We're swingers, and we're married by law


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Huey, I have to admit I'm becoming more and more skeptical about this marriage thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

You can believe what you want. I understand it's the internet. 

However if you think just because you have a wife and you're forbidden to look at photos of models that's just funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah this  is the internet, where everyone lift weights an bang tons of broads, Rukia has been playing the role of a troublemaking velociraptor for the past 8 years for crying out loud. But to pretend to have a family? That would be a new low.


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> We're swingers, and we're married by law


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

You have a family Gesy, what you're talking about? 

I can sit here and try convince you or I can just tell you believe what you want. 



Also no a new low would be pretending to have a terminal disease or some creep who prey on kids.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IslS394SNw8[/YOUTUBE]

Stunna.  Pray for Rukia and Taleran.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> You have a family Gesy, what you're talking about?
> 
> I can sit here and try convince you or I can just tell you believe what you want.
> 
> ...



I meant a wife and kids

I know theirs some single mothers in here, but you seem to be the first person I've met who had the full package. Maybe this place  isn't as much of a cesspool of loneliness as I believed. It's up to you to break the curse.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 4, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Even for a premium cable show, Californiacation sure has A LOT of boobs .


Best part of the show, tbh .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2014)

must not be a very good show then


----------



## Butcher (Sep 4, 2014)

Its good, just nothing amazing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey, I have to admit I'm becoming more and more skeptical about this marriage thing.





~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah this  is the internet, where everyone lift weights an bang tons of broads, Rukia has been playing the role of a troublemaking velociraptor for the past 8 years for crying out loud. But to pretend to have a family? That would be a new low.



no, it wouldn't

people have pretended to have cancer on here before


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2014)

pretending to have a family isn't even close to the most elaborate deception the internet's seen, especially since it didn't involve any family photos or whatnot, and just involved occasional and passing mention of the family in posts

"a new low"

what a lack of imagination


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2014)

it really takes as much as faking cancer

it's not like you're gonna post up documents or photos, or you don't have to.

both are pretty lazy imo


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Best part of the show, tbh .



The writing is legit solid though .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2014)

Internet is the internet but lying about cancer. Someone's looking for attention their parents never gave them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> some creep who prey on kids.



But that little kid had it coming . Just coming out of nowhere and slammin' my buds & I down for competing with each other in a AC IV Manhunt match. That shit is rude .

Oh shit, now I feel bad .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

well I don't know anyone on here who pretended to have cancer so....excuse me for being na?ve?

Also when someone say something is a "new low" was it ever meant to be taken literally?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it really takes as much as faking cancer
> 
> it's not like you're gonna post up documents or photos, or you don't have to.
> 
> both are pretty lazy imo



when cax faked cancer, i believe he had skype voice calls and shit where he pretended to be getting sicker and sicker

so more effort went into it

in any case, i was saying it was lower than pretending to have a spouse and a family, not necessarily more difficult


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> We're swingers, and we're married by law







*Spoiler*: __ 



swing some of your wife's nudes my way then i'll reconsider


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

I know a guy on here who pretended to be a girl sharing nudes.

He made quite a bit of rep from it within a short period of time (this was back when the bathhouse was more active). But boy were dudes mad when they found out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> swing some of your wife's nudes my way then i'll reconsider



Screw you, I'm taking you off my Xmas party list then.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a fair condition i think tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

I will be crushed if you go through with this Huey being that I was the first to ask for her nudes.


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

>checks the fc



Danger Doom said:


> Can I get a name for this chica, thanks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

Rustling me for no reason


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

You too square to be a swinger huey


too square


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

Cax pretended to have cancer?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey Stunna, wanna come all the way to Shelby's Carmike Cinema to wish me luck on my first job :33?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> You too square to be a swinger huey
> 
> 
> too square



Swinger was the wrong wording


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

nah, I'm straight

good luck tho


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Swinger was the wrong wording



I was just picking anyway


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> nah, I'm straight
> 
> good luck tho



I'd do the same for you .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't even have a car, so double-nope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Joan Rivers died?



Stunna said:


> nah, I'm straight
> 
> good luck tho


----------



## The World (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Cax pretended to have cancer?



you should have been around the time he did it

the whole forum was in a uproar about him getting cancer then dying

it was around 2009-2010 I believe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

The World said:


> you should have been around the time he did it
> 
> the whole forum was in a uproar about him getting cancer then dying
> 
> it was around 2009-2010 I believe



You're joking right ?


----------



## Slice (Sep 4, 2014)

Thats really low.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

? said:


> I was just picking anyway



Going to Vaulto with this, that cut me deep.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Come to think of it...I do remember peeps talking about his death


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

dude's a pos


----------



## Parallax (Sep 4, 2014)

Lol i remember that fiasco


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

A pos?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

piece of s**t


----------



## teddy (Sep 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Going to Vaulto with this, that cut me deep.





*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



i showed it to him already


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

Did you just censored shit, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

are you surprised by that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> are you surprised by that?



Well after seeing you in the Bathhouse, I can honestly say yes.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

you act like I was sharing nudes in there or somethin'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you act like I was sharing nudes in there or somethin'



I don't think you wanna embarass yourself by sharing your nudes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Stunna's nudes...Martialhorror would pay top dollar for those.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't mean mine, but okay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna's nudes...Martialhorror would pay top dollar for those.



He doesn't need to pay top dollar for something he can see from across the street.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

Gesy, with that sig, I thought you were Grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Grape had something like this? 

I did kinda feel like I've seen it before>__>


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know if he's used that exact image, but it's totally one he would use


----------



## Raisin (Sep 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Grape had something like this?
> 
> I did kinda feel like I've seen it before>__>



Never used it. 

But yeah, I would maybe consider it.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 4, 2014)

I miss my Gorillaz set 

GOAT set.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)

Your current one is trippy as hell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Raisin (Sep 4, 2014)

This is actually an Oscar winning short film.

Not even joking.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

The Judge:  D

Clouds of Sils Maria:  C-

May write more tomorrow.  Obviously not that impressed with either film.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia watching bad movies so we don't have to.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia

The Seahawks are looking good starting off the season.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Taleran needs to tell us about Tokyo Tribe.

And I don't know why you are telling me about the Seahawks.  They won the Super Bowl last year and are invincible at home.  Of course they hammered the Packers.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice gif, Huey. Now I need to watch the animation.



I had seen that korean movie before. It's about a man with a small shikai who grew a bankai after drinking some magic potion and the whole village of desperate housewives (their husbands all went to war) lusted after him.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

That sounds awful


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2014)

IIRC in the ending the guy sacrificed himself to save the village from drought by mating with a bear to appease the god.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

this dude is insane


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Captializing every word hurts my brain.

Plus the guy is obviously on some serious drugs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

"war is just a peaceful way of solving conflict"

that is one of the most brilliantly stupid sentences i have ever read

could it be more wrong


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

Jaden is one of the greatest minds of our time


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RfkjhApb9mo[/YOUTUBE]

para


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2014)

[youtube]O-NeJRrgoTY[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

>adds to 'watch later'


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Room service is here.


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> this dude is insane



That kid has always been typing weird shit on his twitter 

"most trees are blue"
"if we all dropped out of school we'd have a more intelligent society"
"how can mirrors be real if our eyes aren't real"
"if newborn babies could speak they'd be the most intelligent beings on the planet"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm telling you: this kid's a prophet.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

I want to know one thing about him.  Has he ever acted in a film that his parents didn't produce?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 5, 2014)

First day on the job aight.

Everyone was going to see If I Stay(A movie my co-workers and I knew nothing about), and some bitch was all up our asses for not placing her tickets "in her hand" .


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Things i learned: A movie can get a harder rating because of swearing.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I want to know one thing about him.  Has he ever acted in a film that his parents didn't produce?



The horrendous remake to "the day the earth stood still"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

The Judge isn?t an awards contender. Both RDJ and Duvall are extremely watchable; but they are channeling characters we have seen them play a million times before.

The film also isn?t that unique. ?Hollywood doesn?t make films like this anymore.? That is the narrative that the studio is going with. The director said as much when he introduced the film. And Peter Hammond and several other studio mouthpieces are basically regurgitating the that narrative to the public.  I just don?t see it. Sorry. The whole thing felt very by the numbers to me

RDJ fixing up his bike and riding it to inspirational music was embarrassing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> [youtube]O-NeJRrgoTY[/youtube]



i rarely watch these long-ass yt vids, but i did watch all of this one

good video


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2014)

*Green Lantern: Emerald Knights*

After watching this I am realizing that the Green Lantern comic may be my favorite of the DC ones I have had any introduction to. I thought this would be a sequel to the other movie but this was more of an anthology. I thought the first 2 stories were the best and I don't know if there were different artists or what at times, but during the Killowog (what's his name?) story I really liked the style used for the outdoor environments. The other stories could have been better but the only one I would probably completely pass on was the third with the girl fighting her family. 

The action was actually pretty good here and it is especially cool watching the Lanterns work in tandem with creative powers. STILL though, not enough is done to work with the potential they have at their fingertips. So many creative ways to use it and they always fall so short. The final fight from the main plot was also a letdown. The villain was cool to see how they did it so large scale and such but meh, the fight was weak. In any case this was my favorite of the ones I have been watching recently. Not sure where exactly I would place it on the overall scale against the likes of Paradox.

4/5


And just a few questions.

1. Is the charging of the rings canon? This was the first time I have heard of such a thing so was just curious (if it is real) how much it comes into play in the comics. 

2. Is there a power scale in the comic? Like what separates on Lantern from the next? Creativity? Experience? Willpower? 

3. Are the Guardians ever explained in more detail. I am just curious why if they know so much and have the power to create the rings, why don't they ever get off their asses and fight? Has a ring ever chosen a Guardian? Do the Guardians possess abilities similar to the rings even without wearing them since they can create them?

Answers please.


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Our rating system is pretty simple:
0+
6+
12+
16+
18+

Roughly 10 years ago those 16+ movies started to get more and more violent to the point of being actually harder than a lot of those rated 18+ in the years before (for the mainstream genres at least).

Now movies 16+ are getting increasingly rare while basically everything new seems to be rated 12+.


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Cyphon - Answers in quote



Cyphon said:


> 1. Is the charging of the rings canon? This was the first time I have heard of such a thing so was just curious (if it is real) how much it comes into play in the comics.
> 
> *Yes its canon and used frequently. The charge on a ring is always the same but more experienced / powerful members of the corps can use it more efficiently. Lets say a recruit makes a 30 second shield that takes him 3% down while someone like Hal Jordan will not even get close to using up 1% for the same task.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2014)

You the man Slice.

I am thinking about taking up the comic. Although usually I say that and never do.


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

As with everything with such a long history there are quite a few shit stories.
But there is also some gold to be found. I especially like the Geoff Johns run from 2004 onwards and its sister series "Green Lantern Corps" they go hand in hand and are both entertaining.

They also feature the "Sinestro Corps War" crossover which is one of the best comic events in recent years. It reads and feels like an awesome summer blockbuster movie.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 5, 2014)

From my perspective as an outsider, Green Lantern seems like the most interesting DC Comics character/series. He should honestly be in the Marvel Universe though. It's my biggest gripe about DC, the mixture of characters and abilities doesn't seem to mesh.

I mean, come on - Batman in the Justice League?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

> I mean, come on - Batman in the Justice League?



how is that any dumber than captain america being in the avengers

at least batman is a super scientist and shit


----------



## Raisin (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I dislike Captain America, but even then you have to consider he's perma-juiced on next-next-level roids.

I would have gone with Hawkeye or ScarJo, whatever the name of her character is.

I love Batman, but I'm saying the mixture of DC characters is awkward, I guess?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

apparently Elder Scrolls VI: Argonia was confirmed


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2014)

Raisin said:


> From my perspective as an outsider, Green Lantern seems like the most interesting DC Comics character/series. He should honestly be in the Marvel Universe though. It's my biggest gripe about DC, the mixture of characters and abilities doesn't seem to mesh.
> 
> I mean, come on - Batman in the Justice League?



I never really thought about it but I think I can kind of see your point. I mean Batman has skills and is fun to watch and even fun to watch when teamed up with Supes but his powers are kind of lackluster compared to a lot of the others.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> apparently Elder Scrolls VI: Argonia was confirmed



*checks GAF*

I don't see it there.

*checks twitter*

Oh, by some Korean celeb site.


You've been punked 

Besides, Fallout 4 coming first is a good bet.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

**


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh shit.  Looks like it is going to rain.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2014)

HxH on hiatus again because of illness.

Bullshit! What new RPG came out fucker?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

lol.  I just watched the trailer for the Director's Cut of Nymphomaniac.  That casual NSFW tag.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> lol.  I just watched the trailer for the Director's Cut of Nymphomaniac.  That casual NSFW tag.



It's really not that bad. I mean there's nothing in it. The worst it gets is a gangbang with two black guys. It's lame really.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

The trailer must feature every graphic moment.  After watching that it looks a lot like a porno to me.  

The run time is the main reason I haven't watched it to tell you the truth.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't find a decent copy of it online. I enjoy some of LVT's stuff, but not all of it.

Anti-Christ has the most painful looking act I've ever seen on film. Honestly made me feel queasy.

And I don't even own my own vagina


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The trailer must feature every graphic moment.  After watching that it looks a lot like a porno to me.
> 
> The run time is the main reason I haven't watched it to tell you the truth.



There's plenty of sex in it sure but it's not really that graphic unless you live under a rock.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

I heard that the biggest problem with the film is that it is boring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> There's plenty of sex in it sure but it's not really that graphic unless you live under a rock.



What's the point ?!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 5, 2014)

It is even less graphic knowing some of it is body double or prosthetic dicks and such.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Prosthetic dicks?  Was it really filmed that way?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 5, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It is even less graphic knowing some of it is body double or prosthetic dicks and such.



I'm pretty sure the movie was shot using non-simulated sex.

There was some controversy about it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Raisin said:


> I'm pretty sure the movie was shot using non-simulated sex.
> 
> There was some controversy about it a couple of years ago.


Really?  The director seems like the type of guy that would really value making the scenes as authentic as possible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Really?  The director seems like the type of guy that would really value making the scenes as authentic as possible.



So is it porn or not?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2014)

*The Dead Lands*
Maori Action / Adventure film with flashes of Apocalypto, some really well done action in this and a couple absolutely great characters. A fun beginning to the festival.


*Tokyo Tribe*
Growing on me more and more as I think about it. A Tokyo Gang war movie as a rap battle as a two hour music video. With amazing jokes, amazing music and some really great action on top also a couple scenes that are downright lynchian (yes really)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Sounds good Taleran.

Want to fill me in on why it is so fucking hot outside right now?  I thought I was getting out of the heat during this trip!


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2014)

This whole summer has been kinda weird.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2014)

RIDE OR DIE!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know if I like that news.  I would prefer to see one director do the entire season.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

I'd prefer he just direct the whole season if that's the case


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2014)

You would probably get even more out of Tokyo Tribe than I did Para, I was able to tell vaguely that all the tribes were based on certain styles of rap but couldn't place everything.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah I wanna see it, i like Sono's films

Why haven't you seen Love Exposure


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I heard that the biggest problem with the film is that it is boring.



Part 1 was pretty good. Part 2 was some moronic gangster film. It's not that boring. It's just long and needs a good edit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I dislike Captain America, but even then you have to consider he's perma-juiced on next-next-level roids.
> 
> I would have gone with Hawkeye or ScarJo, whatever the name of her character is.
> 
> I love Batman, but I'm saying the mixture of DC characters is awkward, I guess?



mmmm

you don't know much about what batman can actually do in the comics, do you

because he generally can do pretty much everything cap can do, like press insane amounts of weight which should kill any human, run insanely fast, jump insanely high, do damage to people he shouldn't be able to do damage to (this is as much due to them being written as less powerful as it is due to his own power...but that's also the case with cap)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2014)

Captain America is considered one of the most dangerous minds in the universe, he can make up complex plans in little to no time at all, like Batman he's a much appreciated addition to the team.


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2014)

That and he has really deep pockets. but yeah, bruce has a ton of superhuman feats under his belt


----------



## D T (Sep 5, 2014)

*The Salvation* - Sum Western. With Mads Mikkelsen. A good western, with an interesting take on herohood means. Hint : There ain't no Hero. Eva Green is perfect, but that's because she was asked to shut her mouth. Hard to fuck up a role when you have limited screentime and no lines. Mads is magnificent. Great actor. He carries this film which would have been mediocre as fuck without him. Some nice eye-candy but that's it. 

SeeItForMads/10.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> RIDE OR DIE!



Seeing that made me think it was gonna be an article on the last season of SoA .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Captain America is considered one of the most dangerous minds in the universe, he can make up complex plans in little to no time at all, like Batman he's a much appreciated addition to the team.



i know

you can see that what you just said about cap is also what batman does for the JL, and he's just as appreciated an addition to his own team


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> RIDE OR DIE!



He must have pulled some strings to get this gig. The man is shite.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

> Justin Lin (traditional Chinese: 林詣彬; simplified Chinese: 林诣彬; pinyin: L?n Y?bīn) is a Taiwanese-born American film director whose films have grossed $2 billion worldwide.[1] He is best known for his work on Better Luck Tomorrow, The Fast and the Furious franchise and the television show Community.



i'm sorry

what part of this resume says "he should direct a season of a critically acclaimed HBO tv show"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MPmObvuOMYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

MICHAEL BAY SLATED TO DIRECT THE NEXT SEASON OF HOMELAND


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> MICHAEL BAY SLATED TO DIRECT THE NEXT SEASON OF HOMELAND



surely, this is a joke


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> RIDE OR DIE!



The most critically acclaimed film he made was a thing over a decade ago. everything after that is a steep decline


looks like a mad blunder here


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

That Fast and the Furious movie was dope though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> surely, this is a joke



er, yes it is

i made it to satirise the actual headline of the fast and furious director doing true detective

two posts above that joke


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> er, yes it is
> 
> i made it to satirise the actual headline of the fast and furious director doing true detective
> 
> two posts above that joke



yeah, my bad. 

it's just that that's the first post i ran into when i came in checking the thread, it all happened so fast and i was scared to look up the context above.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys.  I have some advice.  Buy Merck.  Up 20% this year, steady performer, huge dividends.  Do your due diligence obviously.  But I am telling you.  This is a fantastic investment.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 5, 2014)

Rukia said:


> That Fast and the Furious movie was dope though.



Next series of True Detective. Numerous scenes of people changing gears. Can't wait.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2014)

Time is a flat circle that WE RACE AROUND!


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Time is a flat circle that WE RACE AROUND!


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Ludacris and Tyrese will save this series


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

dream team


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

"Death created time to grow the things that it would RACE!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

well, he's got a point


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Luc pls           .


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i wanna really get across the spirit of my response to these posts, esp the second one, but describing what exactly happened
> 
> after i read the first one, i had a wide smirk, but it was a derisive one. i quoted it and i wrote "just get over yourself already"
> 
> ...



funniest thing i've read in a week


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

If only my derisive smirk could shine down a giant spotlight of humiliating embarrassing shame onto that poster for the whole world to see and the likes of which hasn't been seen since Adam and Eve found out they were naked with alien like genitalia 


*Spoiler*: __ 



or if his mom found him face fucking his fanfics


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

one of the worst posts of all time


of all time


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

nice Dormer set stunna


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

thanks


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

stunna you don't want to feel the burning heat of my ire and penis


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shIZH4GnQT0[/YOUTUBE]

rukia I'm not getting my hopes up with this one


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPw4C1xAkRU[/YOUTUBE]

Am I the only one that thinks Chris Pratt is never sober?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

so that's where that thing people keep comparing to Iggy Azalea is from


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

holy fuck HEENifer lopez still got it 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GO4xCfGO-XU[/YOUTUBE]


this must be iggy's attempt to throw some shade at rihannas booty vid 

white booty anthem


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

well rihanna's original had shakira

who's baaaaasically white

sure looks white to me

so ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

Iggy got a booty now


----------



## teddy (Sep 5, 2014)

Tfw you read a post that straddles a fine line between cancer and the cure...


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoB8t0B4jx4[/YOUTUBE]

hahaha cute


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

did they really just make a teaser for a music video


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Iggy got a booty now



she's always had a booty

it's how she got famous


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't watch music videos Warudo


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

hipster para pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> did they really just make a teaser for a music video



this is p ridiculous yeah


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Its like those videos announcing an upcoming trailer. 

But what is it with this sudden rise in songs about ass. They are all so stupid.
JLo can show off her body to any song, no need to make something so silly.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W2EuP0I6jE[/YOUTUBE]

para


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its like those videos announcing an upcoming trailer.
> 
> But what is it with this sudden rise in songs about ass. They are all so stupid.
> JLo can show off her body to any song, no need to make something so silly.


slice it's been 22 years since baby got back

think about that

i know it's like a blink to you, who has seen civilisations rise and fall like ashes in the wind

but they've been with us for a long time


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

what a strange cover 

dat cell phone audio quality doe


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

yea it's p good sound quality


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

are femnazis really trying to attack that booty vid and compare it with a spiderwoman comic?


----------



## Slice (Sep 5, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> slice it's been 22 years since baby got back



Of course theres always been songs about it, but recently it feels like its even more. From the last weeks i can name three without even thinking about it:
Wiggle
Anaconda
Booty

And all are equally silly


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2014)

sex silly sells...alot


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

I actually like wiggle


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

of course you would


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jSdTBGhDSg[/YOUTUBE]

one of the few Swans songs I like para


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

gesy that sig 

I just noticed it


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

dang Warudo with that OD trash taste in music


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

i'm kinda surprised that of all the (non Early) Swans tracks, you like that one.

I'm seeing them next week


----------



## Yasha (Sep 5, 2014)

Warudo loves kpop. What do you expect, Stunna?


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

stunna don't even act like you don't bump that ratchet ass shit in your car


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

The World said:


> stunna don't even act like you don't bump that ratchet ass shit in your car



you know stunna a frequent listener of hip hop disney 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro5mIlTwptQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5FGaVg4sA0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPeGcK4iOT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

Raisin said:


> I don't understand the pass that Iggy Azalea gets. She's from Australia, but fakes an accent from Brooklyn.





Stunna said:


> Iggy got a booty now





The World said:


> she's always had a booty
> 
> it's how she got famous





> *it's how she got famous*





> *it's how she got famous*


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

Warudo is p much right about this one


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

I didn't mean now as in currently


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

do I need an ebonics translator for the dutty south now stunna?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 5, 2014)

I knew about her butt before I knew her name, until a couple of months ago she was "that white girl with the butt"


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KRjNfZzFMOM[/YOUTUBE]

good song

the Letterman performance of this song is great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2014)

November Man: C

It's not bad. It's just thoroughly average. The script or director never makes any real blunders, but it's all very standard. Nothing stands out. Competent, unexceptional, worth no more than a rental.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXHzdj0ZQ98[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyHXvtNHT9k&list=PLlPs951hh0wYnH6X2DBRs3E36HCKA0zOe[/YOUTUBE]

Tales of Zestiria TV special PV


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

Gossamer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 5, 2014)

sCryed 

10/10

One of my top 5 animes. Action is superb and the pacing is awesome.
Cougar is literally one of the best animated characters out there.


Zoids New Century zero

9/10

I'm amaze how the CG holds up even today.
The battles and action for this are always great although plenty of annoying characters and too many tropes.


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2014)

Gossamer is way too happy, can only listen to Love Is Greed.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

I love it because it sounds happy while covering dark subject matter like domestic abuse and suicide.


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MMf1UeptPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2014)

Yeah, I don't have those problems.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2014)

You don't have to personally empathize with the subject material to recognize the quality of it...


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

masterdong ruining this thread one post at a time


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

Warudo posting the best Cut Copy album 

blushingpusheen.jpg


----------



## Ae (Sep 5, 2014)

Stunna said:


> You don't have to personally empathize with the subject material to recognize the quality of it...



Yeah but it's not quality


----------



## Parallax (Sep 5, 2014)

mastersnitch pls


----------



## The World (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeDQycp262Y[/YOUTUBE]

oldie but a goodie


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2014)

Miserable day at TIFF guys.  My new shoes got drenched.

Nightcrawler:  B.

I really enjoyed this.  Jake Gyllenhaal plays an absolute psychopath.  And he does it really well.  It feels a little bit like a Michael Mann since LA is shot so well.  One gripe I have is that the ending was sort of a whimper.  The director ended the film without really going for it.  I prefer brave endings.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

I guess I have to be the one that good music
[YOUTUBE]uZK0m7HfH2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

I will be curious about whether or not Taleran went to Big Game.  I had tickets.  But I was soaked from waiting for Nightcrawler.  And I only had 30 minutes to get to Ryerson.  So I just blew it off and went back to the hotel.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Can't wait for the weather to cool down, I'm tired of this heat.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

*The Conjuring* - 6/10

One of these days, I will have a consistent opinion about this movie. The first time I watched it, I hated it. Falling-asleep-in-the-theater hated it. Second time I watched it, I enjoyed it much more. 7-8/10 range. Now it looks like I've leveled out to a slightly enthusiastic "it's ok."

First half is definitely better than the second half. I have a natural aversion to ghost movies, and a downright allergic reaction to possession movies. If Satan's greatest ploy is to make hillbillies vomit blood and have seizures, he's less evil mastermind and more just really, really bored. So right around the middle when it starts waltzing off into biblical nonsense is when this movie officially starts to lose me. I did still enjoy the build-up, however (although ghost crap still just doesn't really "do it" for me). Performances are also very good, especially from the children. I dunno mang. Maybe next time I'll watch it my opinion on it will change wildly again.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't know how anyone can repeat a movie so many times, especially if they didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Miserable day at TIFF guys.  My new shoes got drenched.
> 
> Nightcrawler:  B.
> 
> I really enjoyed this.  Jake Gyllenhaal plays an absolute psychopath.  And he does it really well.  It feels a little bit like a Michael Mann since LA is shot so well.  One gripe I have is that the ending was sort of a whimper.  The director ended the film without really going for it.  I prefer brave endings.



can't wait to see this one. long time fan of gyllenhaal and i'm especially excited about his work now that he seems to be reaching his prime. he's no doubt becoming the next matthew mcconaughey, if he hasn't already.


----------



## Slice (Sep 6, 2014)

Nightcrawler is also on my list of things to see.

And i learned just yesterday that "A Most Wanted Man" will have a short release in my local cinema in two weeks.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 6, 2014)

World's End - 8/10

A very classic finale to Cornetto Triology. Unlike other two movies, there wasn't many jokes instead, it was....very tragic at parts.

I loved the consept but Edgar Wright's style isn't for everyone and this movie made it obvious as well. If aliens didn't enter the picture, the movie could have been much better. But THAT was the point of it so I'm not complaining. Just not for everyone.

Acting was -of course- perfect, music choices were great. The second half was abrupted and I believe Martin Freeman offed too early but besides that I thougly enjoyed it.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

Led Zeppelin II> Led Zeppelin IV> Led Zeppelin I.

I'll check out the rest of the band's work later, when I have more time!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't think locks are used that much in the Californiacation verse .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2014)

*Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer*

It was alright. 

6/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

stunnaslang.gif


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Led Zeppelin II> Led Zeppelin IV> Led Zeppelin I.
> 
> I'll check out the rest of the band's work later, when I have more time!



So much of their catalog is blatantly stolen from other musicians.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer*
> 
> It was alright.
> 
> 6/10



Yeah, I didn't really find it disturbing or scary at all, and it was hyped as one of the scariest films of all time.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_FN-wv2jZQ[/YOUTUBE]

dat invasion of privacy 

and fucking hell brooklyn and manchester


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 6, 2014)

Raisin said:


> So much of their catalog is blatantly stolen from other musicians.





> "I don't what it is I like about you, but I like it a lot."
> 
> *Jimmy Page* "Oh shit. I've got all these tour dates to fulfil and I haven't got a band! Jonesy can you give us a hand?"
> *John Paul Jones* "After I've finished this bit of session work I should be pretty much available. What kind of thing are you thinking of doing?"
> ...




Oh lordy!


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

hey guys i discovered the madden gif maker

they thought their anti-dirty countermeasures were enough to stop me. where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

the Masterscout one


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2014)

that second one


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> World's End - 8/10
> 
> A very classic finale to Cornetto Triology. Unlike other two movies, there wasn't many jokes instead, it was....very tragic at parts.
> 
> ...


And I still haven't seen Shaun of the Dead yet.

I need to fix that...


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

this illegal use of words stuff is some bullshit


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2014)

it is

I like how Rice is banned


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it is
> 
> I like how Rice is banned



What? Really?


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

That particular visual should have been Martial demonstrating what he will do to Stunna.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

These gifs are masterpieces .


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> These gifs are masterpieces .



In a 100% Questionable Masterpiece thread.

Time is a flat circle that may be suspect as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Grape x Stunna? That ship has long sailed, Jena. There comes a time when we all must put away our headcanons.


#Jetra


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Grape x Stunna? That ship has long sailed, Jena. There comes a time when we all must put away our headcanons.
> 
> 
> #Jetra



#Jetra will never die, young Stunna. It will always live on in our hearts, even if it is no longer head canon.

 




.... but since VBD has disappeared for sometime, this makes it scientifically possible again.

:33


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Luca with that literal English commentary


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Should have had the American Flag blazing in the background.... cause that's real capitalism right there.

Livin' the Dream


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

I would have used the murican flag background but it wasn't available for that one


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

? said:


> I would have used the murican flag background but it wasn't available for that one


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

that one's a little outdated, but i couldn't resist


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh shit, the Aldnoah Zero OST....

[YOUTUBE]Xu9cgptXxuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, that one famous dude does the OST.

iirc, he did Gundam Unicorn's too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Oh yeah, that one famous dude does the OST.
> 
> iirc, he did Gundam Unicorn's too.



Hiroyuki Sawano is indeed a beast when it comes to music. Him and Yasuharu Takanashi are my favourite current Japanese OST composers.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Dude is a fucking genius.

[youtube]TYUN7T9VvoU[/youtube]

His music made this scene even more amazing .


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Dude is a fucking genius.
> 
> [youtube]TYUN7T9VvoU[/youtube]
> 
> His music made this scene even more amazing .



Fuck yeah 

Perfect blend of orchestra, vocals and uptempo rock.



Takanashi also has a way of mixing old school cultural beats with rock:

[YOUTUBE]bn97TTB6cL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]diein_Zd3is[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bAiV7zYwk5U[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, these 2 Sawano tracks alone, will solo anything. Especially 3:17 to 4:10 of the second one.

Oh God, the feels....


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

That fucking beautiful build up of steam until the main beast beat @ 1:15(where it really gets amazing) of the following track:

[YOUTUBE]jz64SL8Ccw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

aaand i'm done


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Does the kick have distance? It's going...... it's going...... the crowd is on their feet.... and......... it's good!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

Seeing movies with another person for free is a great benefit of working at the theater, but the fact my Dad is gonna annoy me to death on everyday I'm off to go see a movie he knows is shit, but wants to go anyway.

I hate wasting my life watching something terrible .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2014)

poor Lincoln


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Seeing movies with another person for free is a great benefit of working at the theater, but the fact my Dad is gonna annoy me to death on everyday I'm off to go see a movie he knows is shit, but wants to go anyway.
> 
> I hate wasting my life watching something terrible .



Dat Hard Knock Life, old friend.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

Guess I'll be taking one for the team...a lot.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Guess I'll be taking one for the team...a lot.



On behalf of Rukia, Martial, and myself, I wish to convey our official welcome/condolences to you in regards to joining *Team Taking Dat Bullet Up The Ass For Everyone's Film Sins*.

*Current Roster:*

Cynical Rukia
Sad Detective
Martial Horrorified 
Magnum Sacrifice


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm actually surprised a psychopath like Rukia would take one for the team.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Rukia is good people.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Rukia is a highly functioning sociopath--do your research.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia is a highly functioning sociopath--do your research.



You're confusing the definitions of an intelligent troll and a sociopath - you need to do your own research first, and have it on my desk by 8 am sharp.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Seeing movies with another person for free is a great benefit of working at the theater, but the fact my Dad is gonna annoy me to death on everyday I'm off to go see a movie he knows is shit, but wants to go anyway.
> 
> I hate wasting my life watching something terrible .



A parent wanting you to watch a movie that looks like shit is the worst*. Because when they inevitably like it, you have 1 of 2 options:

1. Be a monster and tell them that you hated the movie. At best this will make them sad. At worst you'll get a guilt-trip lecture about being too cynical.

2. Pretend that you liked it too, and have to wear a strained smile while they recount how awesome it is and try to engage you in conversation over it.


EDIT:

*Actually, I take it back. The worst is when a parent tries to share something they really like, and you _hate it_. I feel so guilty when you can see someone else be so excited about sharing something with you and you just think it's terrible.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

the second option is what I use with my dad because he likes seeing historically black movies like 'Red Tails' with me--and they usually suck--so when I tell him so he gets indignant because I'm "missing the point" and "ignoring my culture".

my mom loves bad movies though, so I just straight up tell her they suck and she calls me pretentious


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Tfw you have family who still watch tyler perry flicks/plays


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

? said:


> Tfw you have family who still watch tyler perry flicks/plays



Though I feel like Jena is a little sister of sorts, I sometimes wish I gave into my urge to nuke the entire state of Minnesota after she dared me to watch A Madea Christmas(I had previously sworn never to experience the mental assrape of a Tyler Perry film) last year.

My God.... it was so bland.....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> the second option is what I use with my dad because he likes seeing historically black movies like 'Red Tails' with me--and they usually suck--so when I tell him so he gets indignant because I'm "missing the point" and "ignoring my culture".



Hey, my that's how my Mom is with Christian movies .


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2014)

*Big Game*
An enjoyable crowd pleasing action comedy, probably the perfect environment to see that movie.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

I like taking my Dad to see IMAX and UltraAVX enhanced films. He has such a fun time, it makes me feel happy. I was probably like that when I was a kid, he was the one who took me to see films.

Time really is a flat circle.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Rukia is a highly functioning sociopath--do your research.





Detective said:


> You're confusing the definitions of an intelligent troll and a sociopath - you need to do your own research first, and have it on my desk by 8 am sharp.



I'll agree with Detective on this.


Did you meet up with Rukia for some french fries n' gravy?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Though I feel like Jena is a little sister of sorts, I sometimes wish I gave into my urge to nuke the entire state of Minnesota after she dared me to watch A Madea Christmas(I had previously sworn never to experience the mental assrape of a Tyler Perry film) last year.
> 
> My God.... it was so bland.....



>sitting with cousins who want to watch madea's family reunion


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Seeing movies with another person for free is a great benefit of working at the theater, but the fact my Dad is gonna annoy me to death on everyday I'm off to go see a movie he knows is shit, but wants to go anyway.
> 
> I hate wasting my life watching something terrible .


It still surprises me how he will watch something he absolutely hates from start to end, but watch nothing foreign .


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

? said:


> >sitting with cousins who want to watch madea's family reunion



Just take them out back behind the shed and make it quick man. You're doing them a great service, and helping humanity out too in the long run.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

[youtube]ZRfDgnapUAw[/youtube]


so much coonery


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Raisin said:


> I'll agree with Detective on this.
> 
> 
> Did you meet up with Rukia for some french fries n' gravy?



Haha, the french fries and gravy, or poutine, is more of a Montreal staple of food choice.

And unfortunately no, I haven't had time to meet up with him. My schedule was better last year but Rukia is a private individual at heart, so I respected his wishes(even though we were most likely sitting in the same viewing theatre during last year's TIFF). He asked regarding my film selection schedule this year, but my travel schedule is taking me all over during his visit to Toronto.

We will meet up one day. 100% guaranteed. I will not pull a "When Enno Never Met VaultoWhen Harry Met Sally" on him. Because we are comrades.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Also, I'm happy my Dad couldn't take advantage of my job at Bojangles *if* I did stay more than one day.

My contract made it impossible .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> A parent wanting you to watch a movie that looks like shit is the worst*. Because when they inevitably like it, you have 1 of 2 options:
> 
> 1. Be a monster and tell them that you hated the movie. At best this will make them sad. At worst you'll get a guilt-trip lecture about being too cynical.
> 
> ...



I hate this. Most times I never like the films my family choose and you have to act like you didn't just waste time watching a shitty Justin Timberlake film.

Speed

They just don't make them like this anymore. One of the best action thrillers easy.  Jan De Bont where did your talent go. This film again proves how important a part supporting characters and a villain make in the construction of a good film. Most recent films forget this.

A


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Haha, the french fries and gravy, or poutine, is more of a Montreal staple of food choice.
> 
> And unfortunately no, I haven't had time to meet up with him. My schedule was better last year but Rukia is a private individual at heart, so I respected his wishes(even though we were most likely sitting in the same viewing theatre during last year's TIFF). He asked regarding my film selection schedule this year, but my travel schedule is taking me all over during his visit to Toronto.
> 
> We will meet up one day. 100% guaranteed. I will not pull a "When Enno Never Met VaultoWhen Harry Met Sally" on him. Because we are comrades.



Rukia is blonde and has the look of a Nazi.  In case you were wondering.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Though I feel like Jena is a little sister of sorts, I sometimes wish I gave into my urge to nuke the entire state of Minnesota after she dared me to watch A Madea Christmas(I had previously sworn never to experience the mental assrape of a Tyler Perry film) last year.
> 
> My God.... it was so bland.....



you're welcome



Stunna said:


> the second option is what I use with my dad because he likes seeing historically black movies like 'Red Tails' with me--and they usually suck--so when I tell him so he gets indignant because I'm "missing the point" and "ignoring my culture".
> 
> my mom loves bad movies though, so I just straight up tell her they suck and she calls me pretentious



My dad _loves_ Big Bang Theory and he likes watching it with me. I don't have the heart to tell him that I'd rather have bamboo shoved up my fingernails than sit through a single episode.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

my dad does too; he says he imagines it's how me and my friends are, and he doesn't understand why I hate it.

ironic


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Evil Jena said:
			
		

> you're welcome







Stunna said:


> my dad does too; he says he imagines it's how me and my friends are, and he doesn't understand why I hate it.
> 
> ironic


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> My dad _loves_ Big Bang Theory and he likes watching it with me. I don't have the heart to tell him that I'd rather have bamboo shoved up my fingernails than sit through a single episode.


Hell, I didn't have the heart to tell my Dad I hated House. So much I consider it probably the worst show I've ever seen.

Lord knows if I told him I hated it  he'd be annoying me 24/7 about my stuff.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Hell, I didn't have the heart to tell my Dad I hated House. So much I consider it probably the worst show I've ever seen.
> 
> Lord knows if I told him I hated it  he'd be annoying me 24/7 about my stuff.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Fuck you all, I used to watch Walker Texas Ranger, Nash Bridges and Martial Law with my Dad, and had no issues with it. We also watched other classic films, or TV shows like Fresh Prince and Family Matters. Our favourite show of all time was Perfect Strangers.

Dat Bonding


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Shana is pretty mad she isn't the #1 tsundere anymore.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Shana is pretty mad she isn't the #1 tsundere anymore.



did you post in the wrong thread

i'm baffled


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't understand your reaction, Detective.

also, my dad introduced me to 'The Twilight Zone'--my favorite show. For that I'll always be grateful.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Shana is pretty mad she isn't the #1 tsundere anymore.



wot          ?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

I had to sit through a Christian feel good movie with my family last year.

They had already seen it and were excited for my reaction.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't understand your reaction, Detective.
> 
> also, my dad introduced me to 'The Twilight Zone'--my favorite show. For that I'll always be grateful.



To be honest, I just wanted an excuse to post your Avy as an image response.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

fair    enough


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

I remember when my mom would put on "left behind" a dozen times a week when i was younger


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I don't understand your reaction, Detective.
> 
> also, my dad introduced me to *'The Twilight Zone'--my favorite show*. For that I'll always be grateful.



Good, good 


still like catching an episode every now and then


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> my dad does too; he says he imagines it's how me and my friends are, and he doesn't understand why I hate it.
> 
> ironic



Yeah my dad does that too  Every time one of the characters goes off an an "in-depth" rant about something nerdy he says it reminds him of me. Nice to know that he associates me with nerdy nitpicking and bitching. Although, to be fair, that is like 90% of my daily activities...

I've noticed that middle-aged men love that show. My dad, my uncles, my friend's dads all like it. I have a working theory that's why it's so popular ? it's a dad show. Carefully designed to appeal to the prime tv-watching demographic of dads. It's on in the evening right when dads get done with work, right around supper time. Middle age is when dads reach an apex of not giving a shit and trying to reclaim their youth. Dads lived through the silver age of comics, Star Wars, and the birth of video games...all the forming of nerdy cultural mecca. Big Bang Theory reminds them that these things exist. If you can hear an episode over the sound of your soul trying to rip itself apart, you'll notice that all of the references to nerdy stuff are specifically things that dads would know. Anything more recent is carefully buried under the deafening laugh track so the dads know when to laugh.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Why would you watch stuff with your dad if you dont like it?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

sometimes, people make little sacrifices for the sake of appeasing those they care about

alien concept, I'm aware


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

My parents never make me watch anything, so I don't understand the struggle. I'm curious, are they going to be disappointed in you if you refuse?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

well my dad has never _forced_ me to watch anything with him

but it'd hurt his feelings if I refused every time he asked me to


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

are

are you a sociopath too?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna, I think you need to research the meaning of sociopath.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

I really hate Big Bang Theory but it apparently got a ton of young kids interested in sciences so in the end it's done good.

But yeah it's targeted at a rather broad audience. Most of the jokes are stupid beyond belief.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> are
> 
> are you a sociopath too?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

two of the defining traits of sociopaths are selfishness and a lack of empathy--understanding and/or sharing the feelings of others

I mean, obviously I'm using the term liberally, but I'd think you'd follow my meaning


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Like I said, neither of my parents ever asked me to watch anything with them. But whenever I did watch anything with them, it was something that I put on.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> Yeah my dad does that too  Every time one of the characters goes off an an "in-depth" rant about something nerdy he says it reminds him of me. Nice to know that he associates me with nerdy nitpicking and bitching. Although, to be fair, that is like 90% of my daily activities...
> 
> I've noticed that middle-aged men love that show. My dad, my uncles, my friend's dads all like it. I have a working theory that's why it's so popular ? it's a dad show. Carefully designed to appeal to the prime tv-watching demographic of dads. It's on in the evening right when dads get done with work, right around supper time. Middle age is when dads reach an apex of not giving a shit and trying to reclaim their youth. Dads lived through the silver age of comics, Star Wars, and the birth of video games...all the forming of nerdy cultural mecca. Big Bang Theory reminds them that these things exist. If you can hear an episode over the sound of your soul trying to rip itself apart, you'll notice that all of the references to nerdy stuff are specifically things that dads would know. Anything more recent is carefully buried under the deafening laugh track so the dads know when to laugh.



Good theory, but I think there's more to it than that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

hey, I'm finally back at 25K


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

Big bang theory is the worst


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Like I said, neither of my parents ever asked me to watch anything with them. But whenever I did watch anything with them, it was something that I put on.


tbh, you said _made_, not _asked_

there's a difference between your parents demanding you watch something and requesting your company to share something they enjoy


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Like I said, neither of my parents ever asked me to watch anything with them. But whenever I did watch anything with them, it was something that I put on.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> tbh, you said _made_, not _asked_
> 
> there's a difference between your parents demanding you watch something and requesting your company to share something they enjoy



I was using the term liberally


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

someone's been rewatching 'Community'


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I really hate Big Bang Theory but it apparently got a ton of young kids interested in sciences so in the end it's done good.
> 
> But yeah it's targeted at a rather broad audience. Most of the jokes are stupid beyond belief.




I'm happy I was able to experience Seinfeld as a kid. Also sad, because there probably won't be another sitcom style show anywhere near as brilliant.


You're confusing psychopath and sociopath.



Stunna said:


> two of the defining traits of sociopaths are selfishness and a lack of empathy--understanding and/or sharing the feelings of others
> 
> I mean, obviously I'm using the term liberally, but I'd think you'd follow my meaning



I just thought it was funny that you're throwing it around. I don't think Rukia or Masterrace are sociopaths. There are a number of other personality traits sociopaths frequently share, and neither of the two display them.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

it's me

I've been rewatching 'Community'


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

As masterraces parents lie reclined on their chairs as festering corpses

masterrace gives himself a most jovial smile and puts on the movie he wants to watch


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Samavarti (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm the one who chooses most of the family movies, since i'm the only  one who knows how to download things, so i don't usually have to watch anything i don't want, plus they don't have bad taste, so i have actually got to know some great movies thanks to them, and they don't mind if i disagree with them about some movie.

They do the BIg Bang Theory comparisons though.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

The World said:


> As masterraces parents lie reclined on their chairs as festering corpses
> 
> masterrace gives himself a most jovial smile and puts on the movie he wants to watch



My parents aren't big on movies, so it's up to me to find something good to watch.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I'm the one who chooses most of the family movies, since i'm the only  one who knows how to download things, so i don't usually have to watch anything i don't want,


Also this



Samavarti said:


> plus they don't have taste, so i have actually got to know some great movies thanks them, and they don't if i disagree with about some movie.


I can't even figure out what you're trying to say...


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

that whole "discussion" on the last page about how it's sociopathic of masterrace to not want to watch shit movies with his parents is some pretty cringeworthy stuff


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

why cringe over a deliberately hyperbolic conversation?

though it is sorta beat up to not occasionally watch stuff with people you care about--even if it's crappy


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> though it is sorta beat up to not occasionally watch stuff with people you care about--even if it's crappy





Stunna said:


> it is sorta beat up


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

I never went into specifics but I've been teasing masterrace on his inability to figure out watching movies someone else might like is basic bonding with your family

not specifically shit movies ?\_(ツ)_/?

don't know about everyone else


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

what?

c'mon, now

you've got to have heard the expression "beat up" in this context before


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Good theory, but I think there's more to it than that.



That fits into my theory. Dads love thin blondes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what?
> 
> c'mon, now
> 
> you've got to have heard the expression "beat up" in this context before



never       ever


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I can't even figure out what you're trying to say...



Lack of sleep i turning my mind into a mush, edited and filled the gaps.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

The World said:


> I never went into specifics but I've been teasing masterrace on his inability to figure out watching movies someone else might like is basic bonding with your family
> 
> not specifically shit movies ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> don't know about everyone else



Yeah my parents watch movies with me, I just happen to be the one that pick it. My parents probably can't even name 5 movies that came out this year. My siblings doesn't live with me anymore, but when they did sometime they would pick it. Now that it's just me and my parents, I'm always the one that put on the movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

The World said:


> I never went into specifics but I've been teasing masterrace on his inability to figure out watching movies someone else might like is basic bonding with your family
> 
> not specifically shit movies ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> don't know about everyone else



in that context i would just say "hey why don't we watch _this_ instead" where the alternative is a movie they'll like and i can stomach

no need to stick with their choices every time (or any time) if they're gonna be terrible


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

smh

well you can use context clues and figure out what it means


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what?
> 
> c'mon, now
> 
> you've got to have heard the expression "beat up" in this context before


I know what you're saying, but honestly I've never heard "beat up" be used like this .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

I've heard it used like that.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

You're all from North Carolina that's why...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2014)

Dat geographic barrier man...


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

north carolina slang


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

man, Luca, why you always gotta be so skimmy about the dandy?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> man, Luca, why you always gotta be so skimmy about the dandy?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

you've never heard "skimmy about the dandy" either?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

there's a reason that's called stunnaslang.gif


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> north carolina slang



[YOUTUBE]tHnA94-hTC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> man, Luca, why you always gotta be so skimmy about the dandy?


....

You really can't get any more redneck sounding than that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Butcher said:


> ....
> 
> You really can't get any more redneck sounding than that.



is that a redneck thing

sounded like something an irish person would say


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

They do things differently in the south


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> is that a redneck thing
> 
> sounded like something an irish person would say


Sounds redneck  to me.


----------



## Ae (Sep 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> is that a redneck thing
> 
> sounded like something an irish person would say



If you think about it they're pretty similiar


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> If you think about it they're pretty similiar



hmm...

food for thought


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2014)

Heat

Pretty good film, they don't make 'em like they used to huh?

A-


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2014)

I think Luc just doesn't get American slang

I know Vault has used some UK slang on me and I think he sounds like a damn fool

Luc probably thinks the same about Stunna.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna's slang does sound like it's from the UK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2014)

As an American, I must say, I don't know what the hell stunna was talking about.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I think Luc just doesn't get American slang
> 
> I know Vault has used some UK slang on me and I think he sounds like a damn fool
> 
> Luc probably thinks the same about Stunna.



And as a Canadian, who has lived around Expats from both places here in Toronto, I understand them just fine, or at the very least, get the general idea of what they are trying to convey with their wording.

Meanwhile, fuck this wait for my car to arrive from the ports...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2014)

You bought the Audi?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

I made up skimmy on the dandy anyway


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You bought the Audi?



Yeah. I signed off on the paperwork last week. The 2015 models are just arriving now. They said anywhere between 3-5 weeks as a precaution, but mentioned they would let me know if a model that was already built can come in earlier.

I selected the A3 S-Line model in Glacier White Metallic, 18" 5 Spoke Rims, with both the Tech & Convenience packages. 

Because of the S-Line option, it will look exactly like the following S3 model, except it has a 1.8T TFSI engine(170 HP and 205 lbs of torque), instead of the 2.0T TFSI(300 HP and 280 lbs of torque) of the S3. But that doesn't matter much to me because this will be a daily driver that is by chance also a luxury sports sedan/saloon.

[YOUTUBE]h9S2LDMqQ9A[/YOUTUBE]

My model has Black optics, so instead of silver trim on the grille, it will be glossy black metal. I will be getting a pair of 19" inch rims, or simply plasti-dipping the originals to make them black as well.

I have already selected my choice of seldom used yet fucking amazing stretch of country road well north of the city to test it out on. And picked my driving music tracks.

But still, this fucking wait...


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I made up skimmy on the dandy anyway



Do you make a conscious effort to be like Tolkien and make up your own languages?

Or does it just come naturally to you?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I made up skimmy on the dandy anyway



I was hoping that was the case.



Detective said:


> Yeah. I signed off on the paperwork last week. The 2015 models are just arriving now. They said anywhere between 3-5 weeks as a precaution, but mentioned they would let me know if a model that was already built can come in earlier.
> 
> I selected the A3 S-Line model in Glacier White Metallic, 18" 5 Spoke Rims, with both the Tech & Convenience packages.
> 
> ...



That fact that you reached a point where you can make decisions like this says you're doing alright in life, Congrats dude.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

no black person in America would ever say dandy anyway so I knew that right away


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I made up skimmy on the dandy anyway



The hell is this. Stunna stick to hood slang.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> That fact that you reached a point where you can make decisions like this says you're doing alright in life, Congrats dude.



Thanks, brother, I appreciate it. And yeah, I feel blessed to be where I am. I worked my ass off to get here(no fucking handouts), so it makes it feel that much more worth it to get a car like this. My parents worked their asses off to raise my sisters and I, so I give back a lot to them. But getting this car would be the first huge "Me-Only" purchase I've made in my 29 years of life.

I think the mindset everyone should have is to always stay hungry, in order to claw up the ladder of life, and never take anything for granted, while cherishing whatever you can get. It's humbling.

I will never be that douche who spends $$$ like he breathes air. I live very frugally in spite of my salary, because it's always smart to save and plan, instead of just living for the moment.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

You guys are lucky that your family let you choose films. Most of my choices are too outside of my family's comfort zone. They can't even watch stuff like City of Lost Children because it's too strange. They furthest they experiment are the Oscar bait stuff.

Detective that top tier Asian bachelor.  Detective your family brought out girls on the conveyor belt like cattle yet?


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Detective that top tier Asian bachelor.  Detective your family brought out girls on the conveyor belt like cattle yet?



It's an ongoing battle that I fear I will one day lose, Enno. Not sure how long my elite as fuck defence can last, but I will do my best.

And I'm more fucked because I'm the eldest child.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I think Luc just doesn't get American slang
> 
> I know Vault has used some UK slang on me and I think he sounds like a damn fool
> 
> Luc probably thinks the same about Stunna.





Stunna said:


> I made up skimmy on the dandy anyway



...

good hypothesis there, para


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

his theory still stands--that's just one phrase out of several


----------



## Parallax (Sep 6, 2014)

I didn't think the Dandy one made sense either

but a few of his previous ones I understood


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's an ongoing battle that I fear I will one day lose, Enno. Not sure how long my elite as fuck defence can last, but I will do my best.
> 
> And I'm more fucked because I'm the eldest child.



Dat eldest asian curse. You have to be the pillar and thus give your family their heir. Detective good luck. Just remember to choose a model that can cook and clean and not talk back. Those models are right now only available in the homeland but importing is always a possibility.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

I rationalized skimmy on the dandy as meaning failure to recognizing something as fancy.

skimmy, like skim

dandy, like fancy

skimming on the fancy

...

I mean, it's rubbish, but that would have been my guess


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

I haven't watched recent Doctor Who.  How bad is it. The Robin Hood promos looked ghastly.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I rationalized skimmy on the dandy as meaning failure to recognizing something as fancy.
> 
> skimmy, like skim
> 
> ...



Dandy means refined more so than fancy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't watched recent Doctor Who.  How bad is it. The Robin Hood promos looked ghastly.


series premiere was... alright; last week's episode was good stuff--best Dalek-centric episode in almost 10 years



Ennoea said:


> Dandy means refined more so than fancy.


I meant like a man who's a dandy: devoted to fashion and style, y'know


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Robin Hood episode comes on in about 30 minutes here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2014)

Never thought I'd still see the word dandy being used in this century.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Dat eldest asian curse. You have to be the pillar and thus give your family their heir. Detective good luck. Just remember to choose a model that can cook and clean and not talk back. Those models are right now only available in the homeland but importing is always a possibility.



I think I may be the outlier to the curse, though. I am holding out like a bastard, cause I am in no fucking rush to settle down. I mean, I do want a family one day, but I'm still a year away from becoming 30, and have always felt that life doesn't really start until then anyways.

There will eventually be a Femme Fatale to my Detective's life, but I have faith that she will be the total package, and more than enough of an intellectual rival in terms of trading quips back and forth.

I have to believe in that ideal. I have to, Enno.




... besides while my parents do try to play the old South Asian parent traditional game, they are also rather progressive and modern in the sense that they understand it's my life ultimately, but just want me to know that they mean well.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Also, the concept of a good looking, friendly, polite and well-off hard working bachelor is becoming a rare trend these days. I am gonna milk that niche category for all it's worth. It's only raising my stock exponentially.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I haven't watched recent Doctor Who.  How bad is it. The Robin Hood promos looked ghastly.


Haven't seen the Robin Hood episode yet, but I can promise this season is better than most of Season 6 & 7.

Well, so far anyway.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, the concept of a good looking, friendly, polite and well-off hard working bachelor is becoming a rare trend these days. I am gonna milk that niche category for all it's worth. It's only raising my stock exponentially.



A steady job. A nice apartment. A new car. It'll all be good until you end up the lead in a romcom. Mark me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

'Into the Dalek' is better than anything in S6 or S7, yeah.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Probably not 'The Doctor's Wife', though.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone here play the Persona games?

Just wanna know if the new Persona 3 movie is any good, because Mag & I might watch it soon.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

I've played 'Persona 3' and '4', but I haven't seen the movie.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've played 'Persona 3' and '4', but I haven't seen the movie.


Dammit Stunna


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> A steady job. A nice apartment. A new car. It'll all be good until you end up the lead in a romcom. Mark me.



Why u do me dirty like this Jena!? 

One must never mention the Romcom curse. It's like saying Bloody Mary 3x in front of the washroom mirror with the lights off and the door closed at night.

Only, it only takes one either saying Romcom or thinking of it once, to work.

I don't want to be Matthew McConajhsajhajhasjha in How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days, and meet some girl named Andie Anderson.

Jena, why!?


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

It's alright              .

It's only goes up to the point where they rescue Fuuka unless a second part has come out


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

why would you not want to be the protagonist of a romcom

you're guaranteed a comfortable life and a partner with whom you're destined to be with forever


----------



## Raisin (Sep 6, 2014)

Warudo trolling with a One Piece avatar mixed with that shit anime Waruto.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

The World said:


> It's alright              .
> 
> It's only goes up to the point where they rescue Fuuka unless a second part has come out


Thanks.

For the most part, from the research I've been doing I'm getting mixed reviews. One thing they all have in common though is that the movie is damn pretty.

I'd agree, from the trailers I've seen.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> why would you not want to be the protagonist of a romcom
> 
> you're guaranteed a comfortable life and a partner with whom you're destined to be with forever



Yeah, but in that scenario I would also have the IQ of a speck of dust, which has absolutely no IQ because it's a damn speck of dust.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OCNGb7yuP5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

SMH @ Stunna wanting to live a cookie cutter life, and not one full of unique but interesting challenges, character building hardship, but ultimately a grand payoff. 

He sold out


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

LOL, This also reminds me of that one time I scared the fuck out of everyone in this thread when I made Enno play trailers for films like How To Lose A Guy in 10 Days, Speed 2, etc. and then mentioned in the Film Club chat window that one of them was my weekly selection.

So much mass panic

Only Rukia and Enno knew of my elaborate ruse.


----------



## The World (Sep 6, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Warudo trolling with a One Piece avatar mixed with that shit anime Waruto.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Also, Jena:

Are there any good, winding driving roads outside of Minneapolis or St. Paul? I mean, I know your state is full of glorious forests and nature, so I want one where I am driving in between tall as fuck trees and alongside water. I figure, when I arrive in a couple weeks, I want to also get a nice sports rental car, and just experience nature and mechanics acting in harmony with one another. All while playing the music to the legendary YT Drive Ferrari F40 Vs. F50 video by Chris Harris.

[youtube]W4R9gGlmNs4[/youtube]

It's so inspiring when taking hard corners, and drifting around bends.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3MDTcXGsjuo[/YOUTUBE]

This is the video in question. For a huge car fanatic like myself, journalists like Chris Harris truly have the best job in the world.

And watching those two beasts of legend, the F40 and F50, taking drifting corners while that track plays, is just fucking magical.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

The Reach:  D+

I really disliked this one.  The protagonist Ben is a shallow terrible character.  We aren't given any reason to care about him.  He has a girlfriend.  He loves her and she loves him.  Most of his development focuses on their relationship.  But it is a perplexing relationship.  It doesn't feel authentic to me.

Michael Douglas becomes the antagonist.  And he is always good with these type of roles.  But he was hindered here by some silly dialogue.  And his actions at the end of the film don't make a bit of sense.  He won as soon as he got on that helicopter.  I don't know why he would waste his time trying to kill Ben.

Another movie that tries to paint the rich as evil sociopaths.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> SMH @ Stunna wanting to live a cookie cutter life, and not one full of unique but interesting challenges, character building hardship, but ultimately a grand payoff.
> 
> He sold out


Who says?

Why can't I live in a good, unique romcom


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Who says?
> 
> Why can't I live in a *good, unique romcom*



  


Okay, real talk time, I am actually a fan of the Romcom genre, but the thing is, an actual good one is extremely rare, almost like encountering a comet that passes by once every 20 years or so.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The Reach:  D+
> 
> I really disliked this one.  The protagonist Ben is a shallow terrible character.  We aren't given any reason to care about him.  He has a girlfriend.  He loves her and she loves him.  Most of his development focuses on their relationship.  But it is a perplexing relationship.  It doesn't feel authentic to me.
> 
> ...



Dude, I saw The Judge at the TIFF.

It wasn't a good look for the already arrogant as fuck RDJ.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Also, Jena:
> 
> Are there any good, winding driving roads outside of Minneapolis or St. Paul? I mean, I know your state is full of glorious forests and nature, so I want one where I am driving in between tall as fuck trees and alongside water. I figure, when I arrive in a couple weeks, I want to also get a nice sports rental car, and just experience nature and mechanics acting in harmony with one another. All while playing the music to the legendary YT Drive Ferrari F40 Vs. F50 video by Chris Harris.



There are a lot. Best driving road in the cities is uptown Minneapolis, by Lake Calhoun ? there's a road that goes all the way around the lake. In general though if you're looking for scenery drive out toward Stillwater. It's gorgeous out there and the drive from the cities should have you pass by some nature and a few farms (when you put it in your GPS just choose the "avoid highways and interstates" option and that should do the trick). Just...avoid the people if you actually go out to Stillwater. It's like Bitchy Rich White People Capitol out there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

While We're Young:  B-

Pretty good.  Lots of laughs in this one.  Good acting.  I will watch Seyfried in anything.  Just wish her role had been more pivotal.

One criticism that applies here applies to every film that I have watched in Toronto so far.  The third act is weak.

Adam Driver, Noah Baumbach, Amanda Seyfried, Naomi Watts, and Ben Stiller were all in attendance.  I could barely see them though.  Worst seats I have had so far at TIFF.  I was in the upper deck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dude, I saw The Judge at the TIFF.
> 
> It wasn't a good look for the already arrogant as fuck RDJ.


I watched it too.  6 PM Princess of Wales?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> I think I may be the outlier to the curse, though. I am holding out like a bastard, cause I am in no fucking rush to settle down. I mean, I do want a family one day, but I'm still a year away from becoming 30, and have always felt that life doesn't really start until then anyways.
> 
> There will eventually be a Femme Fatale to my Detective's life, but I have faith that she will be the total package, and more than enough of an intellectual rival in terms of trading quips back and forth.
> 
> ...



What can they do even if they can't understand? I am the only son and I have made up my mind not to have a family. I will retire very early and travel around the world for the rest of my life without settling down in one place for more than a few months.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

Leighton Meester was the best thing about the Judge.  She is hot.  She needs to get more work.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> There are a lot. Best driving road in the cities is uptown Minneapolis, by Lake Calhoun – there's a road that goes all the way around the lake. In general though if you're looking for scenery drive out toward Stillwater. It's gorgeous out there and the drive from the cities should have you pass by some nature and a few farms (when you put it in your GPS just choose the "avoid highways and interstates" option and that should do the trick). Just...avoid the people if you actually go out to Stillwater. It's like Bitchy Rich White People Capitol out there.



Okay, will do.

But I must ask, are these seldom used country roads and such? Or even properly built, but less traffic filled roads?

The reason is, I will also be keeping an eye out for State Troopers. Here in Toronto, there is no point in accelerating because of insane traffic, and also for safety reasons, so I prefer to use my elite handling skills instead.

But there are roads outside the city, about an hour north, that have no traffic outside certain summer months, and absolutely zero police patrolling, so I can safely and joyfully cut loose.


----------



## Jena (Sep 6, 2014)

Detective said:


> Okay, will do.
> 
> But I must ask, are these seldom used country roads and such? Or even properly built, but less traffic filled roads?
> 
> ...



Yeah, head out to farm country. I used to go to the drive-in theater in Lake Elmo a lot and there's a bunch of farm roads out there. Never seen a cop out there.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 6, 2014)

*The Princess and the Frog*

Reviewed this not _too_ long ago when I was on my animated kick and it holds up and even was slightly better upon the second viewing. I really liked Facilier as the villain and liked watching his shadow be a separate entity and they actually made him pretty scary for a kids movie. Especially when the voodoo entities were involved. Soundtrack is probably in the top 5 as well. Ray the firefly is one of my favorite pieces of voice work in an animated movie. He was very enjoyable. 

4/5


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Jena said:


> Yeah, head out to farm country. I used to go to the drive-in theater in Lake Elmo a lot and there's a bunch of farm roads out there. Never seen a cop out there.



Nice!


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Alright, I'm out for an hour or two. Gonna do some cardio.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2014)

Later dude.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Just got back from running, and taking an extra long shower. Feels damn good on the muscles. 



Rukia said:


> I watched it too.  6 PM Princess of Wales?



Unfortunately no, I had a counterpart from the US visit this week, so we dipped out early and caught the noon showing at Roy Thompson Hall yesterday. And then chilled downtown for a while.



Yasha said:


> What can they do even if they can't understand? I am the only son and I have made up my mind not to have a family. I will retire very early and travel around the world for the rest of my life without settling down in one place for more than a few months.



Just saw this post dude, my bad.

Anyways, it's not a matter of them giving approval or anything. It's more that being part of a family, and establishing that your kids are able to have one of their own is a long standing tradition and responsibility of people from our part of the world.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2014)

My sense of presence is that weak? ;_;

It's part of Chinese tradition to perpetuate the family name, too. But I am one of those who consider human population a plague problem and wouldn't want to contribute to it if I can help it.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 6, 2014)

I at least want it to be better than Innocence.


----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2014)

Yasha said:


> My sense of presence is that weak? ;_;



I honestly can't explain it. I think I was listening to music at that time, and carrying a convo with Jena, so between writing the posts, I wasn't paying attention to any extra entries other than responses to my own. If it helps any, I missed Rukia's question about the Judge as well.

I am also shocked as fuck that I missed Yumi, to be honest. She is normally a staple of the KT IMO.

But then again, your e-stalking kung fu may have become too strong. Not sure whether to commend you or feel afraid.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 7, 2014)

*The Corner* ~  9.5/10

This mini-series was soul crushing, characters are basically living in a hell to which they have grow accustomed, and most of the cases given up any hopes of a better life, and in only six episodes it manges to flesh out it's cast more than most of the series out there, And the actors do a excellent job portraying them. Gary specially was such fantastic character,  the episode focused on him was probably my favorite out of the six.
Also it was nice seeing most non-white The Wire cast working on this series.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2014)

Yumi's yumi-ness has worn off, I see. It's time to use my secret weapon.


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Yumi's yumi-ness has worn off, I see. It's time to use my secret weapon.



I also just realized that there was a 15 minute Yumi video YT link embedded in the Yumi rotating signature.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2014)

I always leave behind an Easter egg or a post-credit teaser ala Marvel movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2014)

Transcendence: C

I didn't think this movie was as bad as the critics suggested it was...I think the main problem is that it was overly ambitious. With the ideas and conflicts it presents, there is no way it would be able to explore everything to a satisfying level. In the end, it seems kind of small when it should be HUGE. The characters are all intended to be very human- flaws and all, but instead it comes across like there is no one to really root for.

If an experienced director tackled this project, maybe it would've been better. But the guy who helmed this is primarily known as a cinematographer, and he lacked the experience to bring just an epic vision to life. I respect it for trying. If anything, the film isn't lazy. But it's definitely not a good film. Perhaps I'd call it an intriguing failure.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 7, 2014)

*Last Life in the Universe*

4/10

P.S.: Highly recommended to Para.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2014)

*Tusk*
Michael Parks gives an amazing performance in a movie at the end of the day I don't really care about all that much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 7, 2014)

Blue Ruin: B

If you like films such as Refn's "Drive", you should like this. It's a suspenseful, but slow paced revenge thriller. I loved the use of blue. I respect it, but "Blue Ruin" just isn't my type of movie...needs for flying, fire breathing, zombie sushi.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2014)

Let the right one in

So I finally watched it and have to say it was pretty incredible. Well shot and very well realised. Dark yet it's not too absurd and im glad it didn't need to go over the top with the gore. The film is far more effective this way. Easily the best vampire film of the decade and possibly on of the best horror as well. 

A


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you see the remake? What'd you think of that one?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 7, 2014)

I still have to see the original, but the remake was pretty solid.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2014)

I thought the remake was very much like the original. I can't remember any significant changes .


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 7, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Let the right one in
> 
> So I finally watched it and have to say it was pretty incredible. Well shot and very well realised. Dark yet it's not too absurd and im glad it didn't need to go over the top with the gore. The film is far more effective this way. Easily the best vampire film of the decade and possibly on of the best horror as well.
> 
> A



Recommend me some vampire films Enno. LTROI is by far the best one i've seen although I haven't seen many.


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2014)

*Virgin Suicides* - 9/10

I haven't watched this movie in a long-ass time. Still good.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 7, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Recommend me some vampire films Enno. LTROI is by far the best one i've seen although I haven't seen many.



only lovers left alive; byzantium; interview with the vampire


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I at least want it to be better than Innocence.



If you're talking about Arise that's an OVA series that's already been out


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2014)

everyone is seeing movies again


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2014)

The World said:


> If you're talking about Arise that's an OVA series that's already been out


No, this is a completely new movie.

Now, if its linked to the original movies, SAC, Arise, or a mix....no one knows.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 7, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Virgin Suicides* - 9/10
> 
> I haven't watched this movie in a long-ass time. Still good.



Prime Kirsten Dunst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I am one of those who consider human population a plague problem and wouldn't want to contribute to it if I can help it.



Yasha seem like the type who would've became a serial killer with the right wrong guidance.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yasha seem like the type who would've became a serial killer with the right wrong guidance.



_would have?_


----------



## Raisin (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2014)

The population for different species have decreased while the human population are increasing? Nothing I haven't heard many times before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

So Coolio hooked up with PornHub and made a music video.

Man, so much for AmishGangsta's Paradise.


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> everyone is seeing movies again



New thread title, with non-purge settings in place, in addition to regulars like myself & Warudo returning, and we are back in business, Juan.

#TheReturnToGreatness


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 7, 2014)

Trailer Park Boys' latest season is good so far, even if Lehee is being underused.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

hey guys

prisoners

the movie

was it good


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

One of the best movie of 2013


----------



## Raisin (Sep 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey guys
> 
> prisoners
> 
> ...



Was good.

Probably Hugh Jackman's best movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow The Eagles sure took a bit of time to wake up, hope this was just opening season jitters.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2014)

Prisoners is worth it for Detective Loki


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey guys
> 
> prisoners
> 
> ...



It ran a little too long but it was a solid movie

Hugh's best film since the prestige and the fountain dare I say it


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



and real steel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 7, 2014)

Cursed

eh, the plot was pretty dumb, I'm not sure if it wanted to take itself seriously or not. But atleast it kept me entertained.

C-


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Prisoners is worth it for Detective Loki


Detective Loki was great in Nightcrawler.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2014)

The World said:


> It ran a little too long but it was a solid movie



This.

I thought it was one of the better movies last year despite that.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 7, 2014)

The World said:


> It ran a little too long but it was a solid movie


i think it rather feels like it


> Hugh's best film since the prestige and the fountain dare I say it


definitely


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

*Bojack Horseman*

I watched the first five or so episodes. It's pretty funny, but there isn't much fresh here. It's your basic show about a misanthropic, insecure has-been--except with the twist that he's an anthropomorphic horse. I mean, it's not mediocre or anything, but it's just not exceptional. It's funny enough to watch an episode now and then, but it won't be winning any awards any time soon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

warudo, why, with the obito sig. or tobi to be exact i guess. ehhh. why


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

He looks like he's part of the goon gimp squad in that suit and mask and black background

I don't know why but it creeps me out in a way  ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

also cause I was just previously wearing one after that last episode of shipoooden


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

you watch shipooden?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Riot Club:  B.

I'm not English.  I suspect that this film might resonate with me a bit more if I were.  To me the film was pretty much pointless.  But it was very entertaining.

I didn't like any of the characters.  The main character.  I think his name was Miles.  He's a rich kid from a powerful family.  He inexplicably chose to date the most bland female character he could find.  I just found their relationship to be very unbelievable; she simply was not hot enough.  Natalie Dormer also makes a brief cameo as a call girl.   I knew she was in this.  I was hoping that she would have more of a role.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Miss Julie:  F.

One of the most boring films that I have ever watched.

This film is very much about a class system that no longer applies.  The characters are incomprehensible to me.  I don't understand them at all.  I think there are only 3 in the entire movie.  But they speak in poetry.  They try to comprehend their dreams.  Some of it made me roll my eyes.  The rest made me check my watch.

I actually think some of the acting was pretty decent.  Jessica Chastain in particular was pretty good.  But she was let down by the script and the character.  And I do think that she had to ham it up a little.

The best thing about selecting this one was that Chastain attended the premiere.  But I certainly don't expect buyers to be lining up after that screening.  The audience sat on their hands as the credits rolled.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you watch shipooden?



whenever those key animators come on

I still read the 3 big manga reluctantly at times too

I'm with it until the end


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

once Naruto ends I'm gonna rewatch/read the series for the closure.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

ehhhh I might do that

but I dunno, that's alot of fucking chapters

especially for One Piece


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> once Naruto ends I'm gonna rewatch/read the series for the closure.



masochism


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> once Naruto ends I'm gonna rewatch/read the series for the closure.



I don't think the closure is going to be worth the anger


----------



## teddy (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd probably re-read part 1 naruto if anything and _maybe_ the first arc of shippuden


everything after that is a mess


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

I started reading FMA just before the final chapters were released(I had only read like the first 5 chapters prior to that)

that was only 110 chapters with 40-50 pages per chapter and I still felt exhausted after that


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

these weekly manga are easier to read on a volume to volume basis rather a weekly

stupid cliffhangers and PIS leave people too easy to anger


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> masochism


yes



Masterpiece said:


> I don't think the closure is going to be worth the anger


probably not, but I'll find out the hard way


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm going to try to go to Midnight Madness tonight.  I have the ticket.  It's just that I started drinking really early today.  And I am already back in my hotel room with no other shows on the list for tonight.  A nap seems likely.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

let's hope not, Warudo. Opinions have been divided, but I stand by my believing it to be a goody


----------



## Taleran (Sep 7, 2014)

I actually did some of that recently to remind my self when that comic was really enjoyable and had good action but it is all gone.


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> once Naruto ends I'm gonna rewatch/read the series for the closure.



I'll do that but I'll probably stop after the fight with Pein. Definitely don't want to re-read this current war arc, ever.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 7, 2014)

Naruto has gotten so bad. Part 1 was very enjoyable and some of part 2 was pretty good but man, so many shit parts I am not sure I will ever want to read it again.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm seeing _Naruto_ through to the end.

Though, I'm expecting Part 3 any week now; I don't think its ending anytime soon.

Anyway...

Don't know how to embed videos from Facebook, so...


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey guys
> 
> prisoners
> 
> ...



Very good film.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Riot Club:  B.
> 
> I'm not English.  I suspect that this film might resonate with me a bit more if I were.  To me the film was pretty much pointless.  But it was very entertaining.
> 
> I didn't like any of the characters.  The main character.  I think his name was Miles.  He's a rich kid from a powerful family.  He inexplicably chose to date the most bland female character he could find.  I just found their relationship to be very unbelievable; she simply was not hot enough.  Natalie Dormer also makes a brief cameo as a call girl.   I knew she was in this.  I was hoping that she would have more of a role.



It's not a damn gangster flick is it. Those don't resonate at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone here ever ate one of those dishes that's lethal? I.e Fugu


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

Jena said:


> I'll do that but I'll probably stop after the fight with Pein. Definitely don't want to re-read this current war arc, ever.


I stopped at the beginning of the war arc


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't have a death wish
























yet


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Well fun fact Cassava otherwise known as Tapioca, contains pure cyanide if not prepared correctly and is used in pudding


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDOZbvE01Fk&list=PLwnD0jwK0yymKsniXGb3IQoNmjhGGlE9K[/YOUTUBE]

kids these days. amirite Slice?


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

You can't blame them, they were born in the PS1 days and not hardcore gamers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

PS1 is hardcore gamers days


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

I hope someone burns down their studio


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

poor showing Maisie Williams smh


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can't blame them, they were born in the PS1 days and not hardcore gamers.



And probably because they were outside playing, instead of being a basement dweller.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

stunna mad at his generation


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

how do you confuse Link and Sonic the Hedgehog?

I mean... c'mon, now

and Maisie Williams has been to all these conventions and she didn't know what 'Metroid' was?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You can't blame them, they were born in the PS1 days and not hardcore gamers.


Fuck you.  You can totally blame them!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

They don't know the fucking Legend of Zelda???


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> how do you confuse Link and Sonic the Hedgehog?
> 
> I mean... c'mon, now
> 
> and Maisie Williams has been to all these conventions and she didn't know what 'Metroid' was?



And you don't know the difference between Peyton Manning and Tom Brady. What's your point?



Rukia said:


> They don't know the fucking Legend of Zelda???



Zelda is the guy with the skirt right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

I do know the difference, actually.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I hope someone burns down their studio


Teens react is a nice show though.



Stunna said:


> poor showing Maisie Williams smh


My main problem with Maisie is that she has dressed terribly the last couple of shows.  We are lucky that she doesn't get to dress herself on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I do know the difference, actually.



Now that you've Google'd them...



Rukia said:


> My main problem with Maisie is that she has dressed terribly the last couple of shows.  We are lucky that she doesn't get to dress herself on Game of Thrones.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

I didn't Google. Most people don't have to Google them to know who they are--and I've never watched a whole NFL game in my life.

same as how most people wouldn't confuse Link with a blue, anthropomorphic hedgehog.


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDOZbvE01Fk&list=PLwnD0jwK0yymKsniXGb3IQoNmjhGGlE9K[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> kids these days. amirite Slice?



It's almost like time is linear and there's no practical reason to use outdated technology. I'll bet the nimrods shrieking in the comments about how awesome the 90s were weren't playing on the Magnavox Odyssey when they were 12.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterrage just mad as fuck the only underage teen girl in that vid was black.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna is right my mom knows Manning and she doesn't watch Football at all.


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Masterrage just mad as fuck the only underage teen girl in that vid was black.



Massie is 17 so...


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Fuck you.  You can totally blame them!



I just wanted to post to say I concur 100% with Rukia's Fuck you, and double the ante with a Fuck you, myself.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Youtubers react to IceJJFish is sweet.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

that shit was hilarious rukia


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw[/YOUTUBE]

gold


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2014)

Nothing wrong with the friend-hug at the end.


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

It's just games guys...
[YOUTUBE]xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

wh

who's mad?


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> wh
> 
> who's mad?
> 
> ...



You didn't even deny it


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

I ain't even mad tho


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

You wanted someone to burn down their studio


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

if I was mad I'd do it myself


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna's entire generation is straight up suspect as fuck though. 1994-onwards is a write-off in car accident insurance terms.


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

No you wouldn't, you don't have it in you.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

95 GOAT year


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

That's her only good picture, Warudo.


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> That's her only good picture, Warudo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Maria Menounos is wifie material


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

mehhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ae (Sep 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]k2BRAoq2wBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

Jena


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

not following


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2014)

jena is this u?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

You guys scare Jena too much.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Son of a bitch, I thought this thread didn't get purge again!

detective what the Fuck!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2014)

smhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 7, 2014)

Time we vacate this thread and create a new "rate thread" under the disguise of a recommendation thread


----------



## Jena (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Jena







The World said:


> jena is this u?



Actually, this is me


----------



## Detective (Sep 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Son of a bitch, I thought this thread didn't get purge again!
> 
> detective what the Fuck!!!!



This thread won't but I never said anything about the previous ones. Read more carefully, Huey. This is the reason why we changed the thread title, and created a revamp for the KT.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2014)

Detective said:


> This thread won't



I wouldn't be so sure


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> Actually, this is me



You can trash thanos? i'll be damned


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I wouldn't be so sure



I've escalated this issue again. It's like certain Mods have the memory spans of fruit flies, but I have faith they will help sort this out again...

I know Jovey is busy with teaching school, but when was the last time Velocity even showed up in the KT, even for a guest visit. We need a dedicated Mod resource in here to help sort out issues and respond in a timely manner.

Real talk

Vote Detective 2014


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

It Follows:  C+

The music and sound were ridiculous.  Some of the selections had me laughing out loud.  But I mean this in a good way.  It isn't really a criticism.

This movie is really dumb.  The damsel in distress makes every mistake you have ever seen in a horror film.  And she probably made some new mistakes.  I liked her though.  And I don't think it is just because she was in attendance.  I would have no qualms with her passing it on to me.

I guess the main draw horror wise would be the phantoms.  And they were occasionally effective.  I don't really understand them.  A female phantom broke into her house and started peeing as she approached.  Not really sure why or how.

Another scene had me laughing my ass off when she drove away from her house.  The camera panned up and there was a random naked man standing on her roof.  Come on.  That was silly.  Why would he be on the roof?  

I was pretty tired, but I had no trouble staying awake.  And the reason is because it was very entertaining.

I hope Taleran wasn't the big fat guy in the black shirt in the theatre.  That guy looked like he weighed about 500 lbs.


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant watch the video at work right now but i assume its the usual 12-17 year old kids? In that case i cant be mad. I didnt start looking up outdated gaming consoles until i was past 20 even though it is really fascinating to see how fast technology evolved.

I cherish those NES memories though. Back then i really put in countless hours into about a dozen games. Not being able to just go out and buy whatever new game you want to have really made you appreciate the few you owned more.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

If those "X REACT!" videos would stop showing up in this thread, I would be sooo happy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDOZbvE01Fk&list=PLwnD0jwK0yymKsniXGb3IQoNmjhGGlE9K[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> kids these days. amirite Slice?



is that maisie williams

does she have a nose ring

kids these days


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

also what a bunch of nerds outraged about kids not knowing video games 

durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Jena said:


> It's almost like time is linear and there's no practical reason to use outdated technology. I'll bet the nimrods shrieking in the comments about how awesome the 90s were weren't playing on the Magnavox Odyssey when they were 12.



jena with the common sense


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It's just games guys...
> [YOUTUBE]xzpndHtdl9A[/YOUTUBE]



great post over here


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Jena said:


> It's almost like time is linear and there's no practical reason to use outdated technology. I'll bet the nimrods shrieking in the comments about how awesome the 90s were weren't playing on the Magnavox Odyssey when they were 12.



time is an obtuse triangle in a flat circle don'tcha know


----------



## Slice (Sep 8, 2014)

Canada


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

reading that after just watching neighbors too


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2014)

how this guy isn't missing out on the whole season is beyond me. he straight up deebo'd her ass


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

lol @ people who think anyone legit got mad over the video


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol @ people who think anyone legit got mad over the video



1 million views, stunna

how much do you wanna bet no-one legit got mad

how much money you wanna put down


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

? said:


> how this guy isn't missing out on the whole season is beyond me. he straight up deebo'd her ass


I don't know.  The video quality isn't very good.  I couldn't see the actual contact.  It happens too quickly.  It's really easy to assume that he hit her.  But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It happens too quickly.  It's really easy to assume that he hit her.  But I don't know for sure.



you think she fell down by herself?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

She's at a casino.  That usually involves alcohol.  And she is out because she hit her head falling down.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

mmhmmm

so the fact that she fell down right after his fist moved in her direction and seemingly came into contact with her

is simply a coincidence


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

surprise: Rukia is a domestic abuse apologist


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> surprise: Rukia is a domestic abuse apologist



now, that's totally unfair. i'm sure rukia is just extra careful about jumping to conclusions based on anything. the world is a confusing and random place. 

just because ray rice's fist swung at his fiance and then she fell down doesn't mean he punched her. it might've been a total coincidence that she fell down. the wind disturbance caused by his fist might've addled her brains. tiny grease-fairies may have coated the soles of her shoes to make her slip and fall over. it could be anything ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> mmhmmm
> 
> so the fact that she fell down right after his fist moved in her direction and seemingly came into contact with her
> 
> is simply a coincidence


Slipping because her fianc? surprises her by throwing a punch really doesn't seem that ludicrous.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Slipping because her fianc? surprises her by throwing a punch really doesn't seem that ludicrous.



was the first punch he threw which pushed her back into the elevator wall, also a case of her simply being surprised and dodging too hard


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2014)

rukia be trollin fo sho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

At 0:10 she threw a sucker punch first

She looked like she pulled out weapon and charged.


And finally she married him a month later, it seems like this didn't bother her much.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

uh Rukia

Rice admitted that he straight clocked her


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> uh Rukia
> 
> Rice admitted that he straight clocked her



that's not conclusive. he could have been hypnotised into doing it. we don't know everything here. it's a complicated issue


----------



## Yasha (Sep 8, 2014)

People born in the 90s are mostly okay (tolerable?). They just missed out the fun is all. 

But I really can't stand those born after Y2K. They are born with a mirror inside their eyes and all they can see are themselves, and yet sometimes you wish they could look at themselves when they whine, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

I just woke up and didn't know there was a new video

Jesus, Rukia you really should let this one go.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I just woke up and didn't know there was a new video
> 
> Jesus, Rukia you really should let this one go.



did you mistake my post



Lucaniel said:


> that's not conclusive. he could have been hypnotised into doing it. we don't know everything here. it's a complicated issue



for a rukia post?

perfect mimicry achieved


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

tbh I thought B had just found out about the incident in the first place and was shocked that he used the old footage


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> At 0:10 she threw a sucker punch first
> 
> She looked like she pulled out weapon and charged.
> 
> ...


Really good post Huey.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

but were you deceived para

were you deceeeeeeeeived


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

no Luc I thought you were just being facetious


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

also is Huey blind she doesn't reach in for anything whatever she had in her hand she had it before entering the elevator


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

The footage isn't very good.  I wouldn't blame anyone for having trouble deciphering it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> also is Huey blind she doesn't reach in for anything whatever she had in her hand she had it before entering the elevator



huey is an incipient wife-beater

not surprising


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

He backed up to the other end of the elevator after he tried to retaliate from her sucker punch. An aggressor wouldn't back up like that unless he knew something will be coming his way.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

this is ridiculous


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Seriously? 

Even if she were punching him, or going for a weapon he could easily restrain her. The friend plays football. Throwing a punch is the last thing he should have done in this incident.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

you know you dun' goofed when Grape is the voice of reason


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

She should thank goodness he plays football and isn't a boxer otherwise he wouldn't have missed with that first punch.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

Yasha said:


> People born in the 90s are mostly okay (tolerable?). They just missed out the fun is all.
> 
> But I really can't stand those born after Y2K. They are born with a mirror inside their eyes and all they can see are themselves, and yet sometimes you wish they could look at themselves when they whine, if you catch my drift.



Y2k kids are the fucking worst. I blame the parents. You see them in markets sometimes acting like 5 year olds. Spoiled as fuck. In my time you had to fucking save up and work to buy Playstations, these buggers get that shit for free every month.

So It follows isn't good Rukia? I'm glad it's lulzy atleast. Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> She should thank goodness he plays football and isn't a boxer otherwise he wouldn't have missed with that first punch.



Good thing he isn't a boxer. Illiteracy is a terrible epidemic.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Second opinion might be coming courtesy of Taleran.  I wasn't drunk when I watched it, but I wasn't exactly sober either.

It was certainly lulzy,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

A boxer/Martial artist has mold his body into a weapon an American footballer can not make this claim.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

And drop the Ray Rice discussion guys.  I shouldn't have brought it up.  Not when it is so clear that we still don't know everything.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

seeing Rukia defend a black man is some surreal shit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Para being  a racist again.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> And drop the Ray Rice discussion guys.  I shouldn't have brought it up.  Not when it is so clear that we still don't know everything.



He's black. Black people are violent. What else do you need to know?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

But both of them are black.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> it is so clear that we still don't know everything.



 

my rukia impression really was dead on


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Is Agents of Shield as bad as it looks?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah man.  Awful show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Arrow's kicking marvel ass in the TV series department


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Isn't Robert Downey Jr, quitting the Iron-Man/Avengers series? 

Wasn't IM3 the last?


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> probably not, but I'll find out the hard way




[YOUTUBE]3nFM4wDeXco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> seeing Rukia defend a black man is some surreal shit


Why do you say that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Yeah man.  Awful show.




I might be forced to watch a few episodes of it...I saw the first 2 or 3 episodes when they first came out and Shield was embarrassingly bad.


This basically sparked because one of my friends informed me of that show called Gotham, and some other dude said that show would be worse than Agents of Shield (which made peoples heads turn because Agents of Shield is really fucking bad). So now we have to watch both to end this ridiculous argument, in which case I am sure we'll give up watching Agents of Shield rather quickly.


Speaking of which I just saw previews of Gotham, even if the story ends up being cheesy and shitty the visuals and acting are far above Agents of Shield =|.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> At 0:10 she threw a sucker punch first
> 
> She looked like she pulled out weapon and charged.
> 
> ...



apparently he spit on her so she swatted him in the face


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I might be forced to watch a few episodes of it...I saw the first 2 or 3 episodes when they first came out and Shield was embarrassingly bad.
> 
> 
> This basically sparked because one of my friends informed me of that show called Gotham, and some other dude said that show would be worse than Agents of Shield (which made peoples heads turn because Agents of Shield is really fucking bad). So now we have to watch both to end this ridiculous argument, in which case I am sure we'll give up watching Agents of Shield rather quickly.
> ...



it starts to become entertaining around the second half when the series tries to tie in with Cap 2


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Luc and stunna torpedoed that thread 

great teamup guys


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc and stunna torpedoed that thread
> 
> great teamup guys



i like how after i pointed out that his OP format was dumb with actual mathematics, he's like "nuhh stop posting off topic"

cunt


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Agents of Shield as bad as it looks?



It's horrible and cheap. It's like CSI Miami meets Charlie's Angels.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's horrible and cheap. It's like CSI Miami meets Charlie's Angels.



It really does look so fucking cheap, lol. The cinematography is god awful, I feel like every frame is just trapped in this tiny box.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

Warudo

how you gonna see a whole season of Agents of SHIELD and you haven't seen Hannibal season 2


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

The main reason the Ravens cut Rice is because they decided that he can't play anymore and is washed up.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

because you watch quality shit 24/7 right para? 

and I already said I'm gonna start watching it when S3 comes out


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

ban za warudo again


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been to jail

I've seen some shit


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

has warudo seriously not watched hannibal s2


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> has warudo seriously not watched hannibal s2



I think most of this thread hasn't.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I think most of this thread hasn't.



that's abysmal all around


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't tried out Hannibal yet. What are some other good shows y'all recommend?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't seen S2 of Hannibal yet

guilty


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I haven't tried out Hannibal yet. What are some other good shows y'all recommend?



the americans, fargo, justified


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen S2 of Hannibal yet
> 
> guilty



yo stunna, you start college this year?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Mag & I have been meaning to watch Hannibal next.

We're just juggling too much animu right to pick it up on our own time, and I really don't want to watch that type of show with the fam.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the americans, fargo, justified



watched all of these shows 

I bet that rube para hasn't seen any of these yet


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

I keep forgetting to check out 'Fargo'


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

I saw the first season of Justified

it was ok

I don't watch a lot of television.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Justified is pretty damn solid .

I'm quite hyped for the last season coming out in January.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

VBD what shows have you watched

I wouldn't wanna recommend the same things you've seen.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I haven't tried out Hannibal yet. What are some other good shows y'all recommend?




I don't recommend Hannibal at all, but I've only seen the first season so that's not saying much, given the fact a lot of people claim 2nd Season is _much_ better.

I'm really into Outlander right now. A recent show, and a bit little known if I might say so. I heard it's a book adaptation(?) and the readers are saying it delivers so far. I'm also very satisfied


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

VBD already vacated the thread?

I'm glad he knows when the alpha be barkin'


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> VBD already vacated the thread?
> 
> I'm glad he knows when the alpha be barkin'



I don't need to associate myself with villains like yourself.



Parallax said:


> VBD what shows have you watched
> 
> I wouldn't wanna recommend the same things you've seen.




Of shows that are still running, I think The Walking Dead is the only show I've seen up to date (not including animu and cartoons).


From shows that are finished, I've seen Lost, Breaking Bad, Freaks and Geeks, Battlestar Galactica and a few comedies.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

oh boy              .


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

Six Feet Under
The Sopranos
The Wire

and you're set.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2014)

So l33t Theater gaiz:

Is the Walking Dead comic much better than the show ?

After S2 it kinda ranged from meh to shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll tell you a show that i found tedious as fuck. Fucking Stargate.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

Butcher said:


> So l33t Theater gaiz:
> 
> Is the Walking Dead comic much better than the show ?
> 
> After S2 it kinda ranged from meh to shit.



Eh it's not much better.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2014)

Recently began to watch Gomorra, it has been excellent so far.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

You'd like 'Fargo', Pairaslacks.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Eh it's not much better.


Oh...

Well I'll still try it sometime way down the road.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

ITT- We talk about your regular run of the mill horror thriller show with a generic name.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone here use Roku? I'm thinking about buying one and ditching cable tv service. Apparently I can use my Netflix and Amazon Prime accounts on it..


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

'Orange is the New Black'


----------



## teddy (Sep 8, 2014)

Those past few pages 



Ennoea said:


> I'll tell you a show that i found tedious as fuck. Fucking Stargate.



yeah i agree with this


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

Raisin said:


> Does anyone here use Roku? I'm thinking about buying one and ditching cable tv service. Apparently I can use my Netflix and Amazon Prime accounts on it..



I do, it's worth it IMO. If you're not upgraded to the highest possible net package you should if you're plan on switching.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2014)

Someone told me the story between Fargo movie and TV Series is different. Is that true?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2014)

Very true.

Completely different series.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, that pretty much settles it then. That's what I'll be watching next.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 8, 2014)

The location and some small references is all they have in common.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2014)

And Lorne Malvo is one of the best villains ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> And Lorne Malvo is one of the best villains ever.



then how come he's not featured in the top 15 best villains ever thread?


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Eh it's not much better.



It actually is

execution is far superior as well as character development and plot progression


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

VBD watch True Detective

it's mad short.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

Warudo is right; S3 of 'Walking Dead' was the high point.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> then how come he's not featured in the top 15 best villains ever thread?



Because anyone who chooses a goddam Godzilla monster over Arthur Mitchell would not have enough sense to actually have good picks .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 8, 2014)

But Magnum, Butcher has better taste than you!


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Warudo is right; S3 of 'Walking Dead' was the high point.



Both the comic and video game are far superior to the show

that being said I still watch it 

even enjoy it from time to time but the writing is all over the place


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, sure Huey .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't watch it anymore 

has S2 of the game ended yet?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I do, it's worth it IMO. If you're not upgraded to the highest possible net package you should if you're plan on switching.



What types of channels from normal cable service are available on it?


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlAhiA5wehw[/YOUTUBE]

I take it para has never had dunkin donuts before? 

"upper tier of the low tier"

east coast in general


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Yeah, sure Huey .


Dis guy

So funny


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Warudo. Do you just sit and watch people experiencing things for the first time on YouTube? I don't understand this obsession.

BTW Dunkin Donuts is shit.


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2014)

They're just donuts...


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

I watch whatever is on the popular tab if I feel like it

got a problem with that? too bad


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

Dunkin Donuts are pretty common here 

they're ok.

I don't really care for donuts though


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

wait there was homophobia in soccer? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_2QzUvLNDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> wait there was homophobia in soccer?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_2QzUvLNDI[/YOUTUBE]



It's rife in all aspects of life. Sporting especially is. I mean the fanbase is already racist as fuck.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlAhiA5wehw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I take it para has never had dunkin donuts before?
> 
> ...



Wow these people are idiots. Hipsters smh


----------



## Ae (Sep 8, 2014)

Hipster is a shit insult


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's rife in all aspects of life. Sporting especially is. *I mean the fanbase is already racist as fuck*.



well that I already knew 

futbol fans are crazy as hell just like American football

fans will topple buses and cars and start riots if their teams lose


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

The World said:


> well that I already knew
> 
> futbol fans are crazy as hell just like American football
> 
> fans will topple buses and cars and start riots if their teams lose



I think they're just a tad more dramatic than Americans.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2014)

Italian fans are nuts. So are Latino fans. People get killed.


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

HTYD2 - 8/10

wasn't as good as the first one but had some great animated shots in this movie

particularly when hiccup first meets his mother, gave me nausicaa/princess mononoke vibes

and when toothless turns into godzilla lite

also liked seeing an actual kill scene in a kids movie with consequences and who it was delivered by


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

I had Dunkin Donuts last night, friend brought some gross ass flavors though...(NY Jets and Giants colored donuts are yucky).

I never really liked donuts much, I was surprised when I found out that people eat them for breakfast. I always thought they were just a snack or something.

I don't drink coffee either, so Dunkin Donuts don't mean shit to me .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2014)

their coffee isn't even that great doe


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2014)

too expensive as well

I end up just getting Mcdonalds coffee for a buck


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2014)

Still Alice:  B+

This was actually quite good.  I'm not usually a Julianne Moore fan, but she was sensational in this.  And holy shit did those Alzheimer's come fast.  The film succeeded in making me more interested in the disease.  Well done.

And with that.  The Toronto Film Festival is over for me.  The top three I watched are Nightcrawler, Still Alice, and It Follows.  Worst honors go to Miss Julie.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 8, 2014)

I prefer breakfast tacos from local places over anything. Absolutely the last thing I should eat, but goddam I gotta scoop a couple barbacoa, migas a la mexicana, or machacado with egg tacos a couple times a month. 

We grubbed donuts when we were kids. Get baked on Saturday mornings, and ride our bicycles to the spot. Chinese lady would give us bags of shit for free.

#fatlife

Anyways, was going to show you guys this fountain. Looks like it came from BioShock.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2014)

Warudo with that 'Dragons 2' review


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 8, 2014)

We have a Dunkin right down the street. It is a combo with Baskin Robins so when we go it is usually for ice cream. As far as donuts go I think Dunkin is solid. I usually get the strawberry or vanilla icing ones but it is very rare.


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2014)

I like how you glorious bastards always find the time to not only review films/tv, but also other aspects of life such as food, sexy women, books, technology, art, and other such media types.

We are so multi-talented.


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> Canada



  

See America, this is how your current generation should hope to be like.

Someone like Michael Moore needs to make another film documentary about the Canadian culture.


----------



## Jena (Sep 8, 2014)

*I Love You, Man* - 8/10

Cute and funny


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember I was in Highschool walking down the hall ignoring everyone gathering at the televisions until I came accross this girl I knew who was crying. I asked her why and she pointed to the WTC up in smoke, shit was surreal. 

It's unbelievable and terrifying you get to witness history like that


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2014)

I never thought I see the day that it's raining men


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Is the Walking Dead comic much better than the show ?



Its much better than the show.
But the show is shit.

I'd say its only worth it if its the only story about zombies you follow.


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> It's unbelievable and terrifying you get to witness history like that


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Real talk

Men, Women & Children Trailer tho


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure what to make of it.
Seems like another of those "social media and the internet are ruining our lives" story.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Real talk
> 
> Men, Women & Children Trailer tho



It's out already?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

the walking dead comic book is fucking depressing as shit

would not ever recommend


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

I like it. Its a nice read every 6 months or so (which is the only way to read it because its pacing makes continental drift seem hectic)


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

I haven't read it in years.

I remember it was aight.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 9, 2014)

The Walking Dead currently seems to be going nowhere as has become  a rather tedious read tbh, but it had some quite good moments.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 9, 2014)

TWD comics were great, but it never ended and that ruined what could and should've been a masterpiece. Stopped reading it years ago because it just dagged and dragged on. Should've ended a long time ago.

The TV-series are among the worst I've ever seen. It's godawful.


----------



## Raisin (Sep 9, 2014)

Uncle Acid said:


> TWD comics were great, but it never ended and that ruined what could and should've been a masterpiece. Stopped reading it years ago because it just dagged and dragged on. Should've ended a long time ago.
> 
> The TV-series are among the worst I've ever seen. It's godawful.



If I recall correctly, the writer has no plans to ever ends the series. 

I tried reading it, but it's basically a non-stop soap opera. The show is no better. It had potential, but it just drags. There is no ultimate villain. There is no end. It's terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

I follow the show, but I must admit, the last season sucked. Hopefully it picks up.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

None of you rubes play the visual novel/game? 

Slicebro? stunna?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't

just Tsukihime and FSN


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

>playing visual novels


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> It's out already?



Not yet, just came accross the trailer


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2014)

The comic really is endless. It has strong parts but they're far and few between overly long and frankly predictable arcs. The show is the same to me. Strong parts here and there but I get nothing from it anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

you guys should read better comics.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Not yet, just came accross the trailer



The chick in your avy has a weird face breh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you guys should read better comics.


Like Daredevil.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

Actually Rukia is 10000% on the money on this one


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

bendis's daredevil is still one of my all time favourite runs


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Prime Daredevil is among the best work Marvel has ever done.  You are only hurting yourself if you pretend that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 9, 2014)

I read comics when i was like 8 or something, twice.

They were X-men iirc


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 9, 2014)

Re-reading From Hell at the moment.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2014)

The Walking Dead comic was meh when I used to read it. I liked it, but wasn't very memorable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

The only comic Rukia reads is apparently Daredevil


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Stunna.  When does the new season of Once Upon A Time start?


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

The World said:


> None of you rubes play the visual novel/game?
> 
> Slicebro? stunna?



I have them on Steam. Played both.


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> The Walking Dead comic was meh when I used to read it. I liked it, but wasn't very memorable.



This is probably the best description for it. I enjoy reading the TPBs when they come out but i don't think i ever re-read one.



Danger Doom said:


> The only comic Rukia reads is apparently Daredevil



It really seems that way.  But he is on point that it is a recommended read for anyone interested in the medium / genre.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> bendis's daredevil is still one of my all time favourite runs



I'm almost finished the the Golden Age arc. And King of Hell's Kitchen and Hardcore are two of the best arcs I've read in comics.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

I read a couple issues of Bendis' Daredevil.

Plan on getting back to it when I get over Bendis ruining Ultimate Spider-Man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Miles is a great Spiderman


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Miles is a great Spiderman


I didn't even get that far in.

Got to the Hobgoblin.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

Bendis' DD is probably his best Marvel work, it's aged real swell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Miles is a great Spiderman



Miles is a boring spider-man

But that might be due to pacing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

I heard season one was better..


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

Bendis' DD run is arguably his best work


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

vault should be here 

he knows his funny books


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Miles is a boring spider-man
> 
> But that might be due to pacing.



That's because you're racist


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Warudo any reason you rocking a Tobito set?


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Haven't played season 2 of twd, but i did go through season 1 which i prefer over the comic/tv series at this point


played this too. i like it


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Warudo any reason you rocking a Tobito set?



their is no obito

only tobi

obito died under a rock rip


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Present Kakashi would disagree, Warudo


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  When does the new season of Once Upon A Time start?


I wouldn't know.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

You let Rin die


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

Rin is dead

just like batmans parents

let it go


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

Wouldn't you say it's reading and not playing


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> >playing visual novels



these two are different

I swearzz


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 9, 2014)

*Justice League: Doom*

Good voice cast and possibly the best plot of all the DC movies so far. I really enjoyed the Batman "betrayal" of the JL and how that played out with the villains getting the plans and systematically destroying the team. The balance between each seemed mostly well done though I thought the movie could have been a bit longer to explore some of them more. It did seem like they just kind of cast off Green Lantern at times though. With his arc he just shut down and sat there and even in his final battle after a quick laser show he got wrapped up while they went onto everything else and then they remembered to finish his shit. Not a major flaw but noticeable.

Biggest thing for me was that I couldn't get into the villains or their plan that much. I actually thought the battle and looks of the Royal Flush Gang were more interesting than the LoD. Thought the final battles were all weak for the most part. Still one of the better DC movies to this point though.

3.5/5


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Wouldn't you say it's reading and not playing



you know what, that's right, and serves as a handy indicator of why they're shit. they're barely even games. and they're not really novels. they combine a very basic level of interactivity with a very basic level of writing. the worst of both worlds

i shit on visual novels


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

so

you haven't played/read TWD then


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Until today i have never heard anyone call the WD games visual novels.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> Until today i have never heard anyone call the WD games visual novels.



i've no idea what the twd games are like

i just reacted to "visual novels"

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

figured as much


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

You should try out twd season 1 game sometime, luc. it's basically all qte so it doesn't require a ton of skill to get used to


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Heavy Rain is just a visual novel with QTEs .


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i've no idea what the twd games are like
> 
> i just reacted to "visual novels"
> 
> ?\_(ツ)_/?



Adventures in the broader sense. But really casual with a focus on cutscenes.
Best comparison (gameplay wise) would be "Heavy Rain" and "Beyond: Two Souls"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Luc's opinion lost weight after that post.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Luc's opinion lost weight after that post.



my opinion was always only offered re: visual novels


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

He was just reacting to "visual novels" tho and tbh 99% of them do suck


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Heavy Rain is just a visual novel with QTEs .



Fully animated
Fully voice acted
Walking around directly as a character
QTEs
Solving puzzles


How is it even remotely a VN?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

? said:


> He was just reacting to "visual novels" tho and tbh 99% of them do suck


And also have cringe worthy sex scenes.

FSN's was like a bad porno written by horny teens.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Gunslinger animes took a real nose dive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> my opinion was always only offered re: visual novels



Yeah, when you said they usually have basic writing I thought to myself "the writing for TWD is all people go off about"

So I misinterpreted what your point was.


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

Butcher said:


> And also have cringe worthy sex scenes.
> 
> FSN's was like a bad porno written by horny teens.



There are sex scenes in FSN? 

My knowledge of the franchise is limited to about 3/4 of F/Z but so far i don't really see any reason to include such a thing. But then again it shouldn't surprise me, because Japan.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 9, 2014)

Nasu, the writer, is still ashamed he put those in.

That bastard should be :/.

Tsukihime's wasn't much better either...and Akiha's was creepy...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder if this thread could make, sustain and generate views from a youtube channel with our reviews.

I bet we get 100 times more views than Martial Horror


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

So Ironman 4 is cancelled, RDJ got to expensive for Disney. I expect Avengers 4 to take a huge nose dive in revenue.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I wonder if this thread could make, sustain and generate views from a youtube channel with our reviews.
> 
> I bet we get 100 times more views than Martial Horror



I agree- starting off, its better to aim low. 

(ah, I kid; he's alright).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So Ironman 4 is cancelled, RDJ got to expensive for Disney. I expect Avengers 4 to take a huge nose dive in revenue.



Won't hurt, but I will miss seeing Ironman


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

Slice said:


> There are sex scenes in FSN?
> 
> My knowledge of the franchise is limited to about 3/4 of F/Z but so far i don't really see any reason to include such a thing. But then again it shouldn't surprise me, because Japan.



yeah it does

the English trans patches over the years allow you to outright skip them

which you should they're pretty terrible


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2014)

the sex scenes are so bad


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Wonder what nasu was even thinking when he added them


----------



## Slice (Sep 9, 2014)

He was probably shipping his own characters so much it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

sex scenes in VN's is kind of a expected thing in the genre

or at least back in the mid to late 2000's iono if shit has changed much since then but I wouldn't be surprised if it hasn't.


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2014)

Why can't I find Before Sunrise blu-ray anywhere?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

because it doesn't exist on Blu Ray


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm impressed that Janay came out and supported her husband.  Well done.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

lol

I've gotten frustrated before cause while I sport a mustache and goatee, the hair on my cheeks never seems to grow enough to make a beard. If I can grow one, I'll probably never know cause I shave it off because it makes me look too disheveled.


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

I can sport a nice chinstrap when i want to


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm impressed that Janay came out and supported her husband.  Well done.



Not only can I not watch him on tv, but I also won't be able to use him in Madden 15.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

>Stunna talking about facial hair when he hasn't even finished puberty.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

as dumb of an argument as that is, I'm surprised I hadn't heard it made sooner


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Acting like punching Snookie is something you didn't applaud, Gesy


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

A lot of the media acts like you should never lay your hands on a woman under any circumstances.  That Snooky incident proved otherwise.  I'm sure you guys have seen the full clip.  She absolutely fucking deserved it.  Just like Sarah Silverman deserved it in Way of the Gun.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't believe I'd ever prefer Racist Rukia over Misogynist Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm depressed Para.  The Chiefs are done dude.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

I think it is just too broad to say that men should never hit women.  Obviously a 250 lb man shouldn't be hitting a 90 lb woman.  But the man and the woman need to be looked at during every confrontation.  We know wrong when we see it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

What I find funny is it always the guy who has to walk away. Funny if I see a stronger person than me I don't go and start a physical fight on purpose and expect him to just take it or walk away.

Women need to excercise restraint just as much as men.


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

I would think strongarming her is sufficient enough to get a point across without anyone getting hurt too much

i do agree with the woman needing to show some level of restraint and sense too tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

It's in the heat of the moment action out of anger than ended after the first KO, not even close to Warmachines calculated beat down and torture of rage.


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Didn't say it was like warmachine's


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Warmachine deserves life in prison.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Women need to excercise restraint just as much as men.



Real talk, I've never hit a woman before, and hopefully never will, but i'm tired of females thinking they're tough shit because most guys wouldn't put hands on them. When I hear a girl bragging about how she slapped a guy around, I do wish she tried to slap a guy who wasn't having it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

? said:


> Didn't say it was like warmachine's



Didn't say you did but that's what people are making it out to be.


Ray doesn't have a history of abuse so him losing his job is bullshit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

I remember the only time I came close to smacking a bitch was way back when I started to date my wife and was at the club and my Ex's sister came and blindsided me with a sucker punch from behind with something like a brass knuckle. 

I didn't see who did but was going to retaliate with extreme prejudice but my wife clocked her before I did.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

Huey got caught slippin' in the club


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2014)

iPhone 6 is coming out and I still have the 4


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Iphone 5 is overrated.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Huey got caught slippin' in the club



I already broke up with my ex for 3 months


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

>2014
>Having an iPhone


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

*Prisoners*

damn, this was a good movie. god damn. well-acted, well-plotted, well-scripted, atmospheric, and jake gyllenhaal has become a p magnetic screen presence. hugh jackman doing the stuff too. sucked me in. a very well-done thriller


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

I still feel like this was somehow your fault, Huey.


----------



## Ae (Sep 9, 2014)

>2014
>dick measuring contest


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I still feel like this was somehow your fault, Huey.



She was just made I dated her younger sister instead of her and I may have called her a crazy cunt.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 9, 2014)

i will say tho that i felt a tad let down at the end 


*Spoiler*: _DO NOT OPEN UNLESS YOU'VE SEEN IT_ 



there was just something too neat and schematic about it all leading to the same criminals, a husband-and-wife team of child abductors/murderers

i thought that the muddle and plodding of the middle act, where you had the false lead in the puzzle-obsessed fantasist bob taylor, and stuff like the clues drying up, was engagingly naturalistic. big police investigations _do_ turn out to have unrelated bullshit like this. but then it turns out he was one of the couple's victims too?

then again, if he had just wound up being an unrelated dead end, would that have been narratively satisfying? we do, after all, like everything tied in to the A-plot. it's a question, i suppose. i guess they made bob taylor too weird after he wound up having fucking _SNAKES_ in those trunks. like, what the fuck?




a review of this movie called the you-know-what element "Home Improvement Goes To Gitmo"


----------



## Raisin (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I remember the only time I came close to smacking a bitch was way back when I started to date my wife and was at the club and my Ex's sister came and blindsided me with a sucker punch from behind with something like a brass knuckle.
> 
> I didn't see who did but was going to retaliate with extreme prejudice but my wife clocked her before I did.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

So Destiny may be the reason I go next gen. 

Game looks sharp.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 9, 2014)

ill take a rain check on destiny


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

No?

What problems do you have with it?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

VBD is probably poor


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2014)

lol**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Still remember when he came back to us because he lost his job.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Para mad as fuck VBD earns his money rather than just asking like him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Snowpiercer:  B+


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

My copy of Destiny arrived today.  Didn't get a chance to play it though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia do you preorder your groceries ?


----------



## Raisin (Sep 9, 2014)

I really miss the 90s.

[YOUTUBE]TDkhl-CgETg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

You could always watch VH1 _i love the 90's_ like you did the first time


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Rukia do you reorder your groceries ?


I'll be honest.  I have a nice kitchen, but I don't use it.  I pretty much eat out every night.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia's part of that 1%


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2014)

My Toronto trip is over.  I'm back in crappy Oklahoma City.  But it's fine.  In 3 weeks I go on my Berlin/Munich/Zurich vacation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

Having a nice kitchen that you'll never use -- pots and pans still have their tags on them.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2014)

fixed it for you bro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia probably doesn't believe in laundry, he probably throw away his clothes after using it once.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 9, 2014)

On what thread count do you lay on Rukia?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 9, 2014)

If Rukia ever need to cook you bet be sure it's imported beef from Japan.


----------



## teddy (Sep 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My Toronto trip is over.  I'm back in crappy Oklahoma City.  But it's fine.  In 3 weeks I go on my Berlin/Munich/Zurich vacation.



Berlin was fun, kind of prefer dresden and hamburg over it tho. munich is alright, and zurich was pretty cool


you've been to antwerp, yes?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2014)

DETECTIVE!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnoIUyCp3dk[/YOUTUBE]

These fucking kids can't even beat Glass Joe????


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2014)

Stanley


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EWahCUaWhYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

is that gretchen?

this movie doesn't look very fetch


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

perfect response, well done


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

good news, Luca--Now You See Me 2 got a release date


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> perfect response, well done


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2014)

Saw 4: C

It's obviously only about killing off people in horrific ways by this point, but the writers intentionally confuse its audience with some of the plot twists in order to make this seem as 'intelligent' as its predecessors. 

(Not that its predecessors were brainy themselves, but they did have more inspired and clever ideas).


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 10, 2014)

*A Football Life: The Immaculate Reception*

Man they really ham this shit up but it is interesting to see just how big the damn thing got and sort of still is. These fools had a head of CIA and scientist and shit on there reviewing the footage and evidence and all that. Come on man. I did learn of a former NFL rule I had no idea about and am not sure if it still exists or not but it was definitely surprising. Outside of that the whole thing was decent. Too many writers and nobodies giving their accounts and not enough players from the game. Had some funny moments though.

3/5


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

Para you've gotta stop before it's too late

[YOUTUBE]zKH0XUjOq0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Sin city

...I love this film, The stories were interesting, the use of color was creative and the Noir approach was welcoming. Oh and Jessica Alba wearing in a cowgirl outfit doesn't hurt.

B


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone seen The Blacklist?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone seen The Blacklist?


Couple episodes of the first season.

I thought it was meh.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

The Apple watch starting at $350

So that means the most high end version is around $800

I can let their prices slide on other products but this is beyond asinine


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow*

groundhog day in a sci-fi war works fantastic. a thoroughly entertaining blockbuster, frequently funny, surprisingly emotionally resonant, reasonably well-acted and smart, and quite good all around


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 10, 2014)

It's out on DVD already?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

Relevant.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll  try to watch EoT Friday.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow was really good.





Danger Doom said:


> If Rukia ever need to cook you bet be sure it's imported beef from Japan.


Kobe beef is fantastic.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 10, 2014)

My  keyboarding teacher said it was good getting to know Mag & I since we reminded her of her favorite show on TV:

The Big Bang Theory .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

*Tokyo Drifter*
I have to confess that while watching this film, I scarcely paid attention to the unfoldings of the plot. That being said, I've the feeling that even then, I took away all I needed to from the narrative so far as the dialogue and character interactions were concerned. The real meat of this film lies in the visual presentation--and it does so immaculately. The use of vibrant color, shadows, stylized staging, and genre crossing approach to what seemed to be an otherwise typical crime thriller is what really pops here--the story serves only to present these elements to the viewer.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

u mad cause Raisin got banned?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 10, 2014)

Stunna watching Tokyo Drifter is too strange to me.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> u mad cause Raisin got banned?




Yes.

Someone snitched me out.

Damn, I lost 3,965 posts?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

why**


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Probably because I linked /r/thathappened in reply to a Huey post


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

I was talking to Enno, but lol


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Pfft. Grape is back, all posts are directed at Grape.

Kneel before your Purple Kami-sama.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Grape is the only Pokemon that deevolve.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Welcome back Grape

Raisin was kind of a downer.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Going through my old rep - it's like a time capsule


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2014)

nostalgia is a cancer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Of course it is Rukia, I see people like Warudo and Stunna harping that shit show Key and Peele like its funny 

For fuck sake they are too scared to write a controversial skit without censorin the shit out it


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

count yourself lucky on that post count slash, Grape


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

uh, Key and Peele is funny

do we live in some kind of bizarro world where only one comedy show is allowed to be funny now?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

*How to Train Your Dragon 2*

decent enough sequel. reasonably entertaining. not much more to say, though. i guess the necessities of being a mass-market sequel made it impossible for it to be as good as the first one ?\_(ツ)_/?

least i got to see a lot more of toothless gamboling like a big dog. all the dragon play stuff was adorable. kinda like how one of the few things that makes korra s3 worth watching is baby sky bison


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

It's just as funny as it was a decade ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Key & Peele is Madtv Black edition.

Their punch lines are similar as when they were on madtv  and very obvious.

For Fuck sake they brought over the same characters they play on Madtv to the show that's how "original" they are.

I feel like people who laugh at Key & Peele use to watch Mind of Mencia


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2014)

Stunna must really hate Huey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

The little I've seen of K & P was pretty entertaining.

I do agree it has a Madtv vibe but why is that a bad thing??\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

i've seen a fair few key & peele sketches

they've been at least chuckleworthy. many have been quite funny. some, like the soul food sketch, have been hilarious


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2014)

>huey comparing Key and Peele to Mind of Mencia


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Stunna must really hate Huey.



If Stunna wants to be mad, then he should direct his anger at the latex supplier to the condom brand his dad used.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

The World said:


> >huey comparing Key and Peele to Mind of Mencia



hey, i use a version of that



yours has better quality but it's a subtly different expression

hmmm


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Cue Lucy breaking his kayfabe super ignore status quo


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

wait, who's mad


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2014)

ok i kinda forgot how good HTTYD was. in comparison, HTTYD2 isn't fit to lick its boots. it's honestly kind of a major let-down


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

The World said:


> >huey comparing Key and Peele to Mind of Mencia


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

'Dragons 2' was a let-down, yes.

Still a good movie tho


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Chappelle Show is still terrific.



True talk.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Key & Peele make Dave Chappelle look like Malcom X.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

Grape knows what's up.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2014)

Today was a good day.  Ducktales theme with real ducks is something I have spent the last decade waiting for.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone want to see "No Good Deed?" I probably will watch it, since it's the only real new release worth mentioning...But it looks like every home invasion movie ever made....

I still think that you know your subgenre sucks when "Funny Games" is considered a high point. Only the French seem to have any idea of how to make these films tolerable...

But God damn, Idris Elba scares me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2014)

I want to see 'No Good Deed' just for Elba.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2014)

It looks so bad, not getting my 80 minutes.
Idris Elba is as intimidating as Drake


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

An actor-- no matter how good could only take a film so far...

I can wait for the dvd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 10, 2014)

So why didn't Idris acting saved Pacific rim?


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> It looks so bad, not getting my 80 minutes.
> Idris Elba is as intimidating as Drake




Oh, you haven't seen The Wire.

Never mind.


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2014)

The WSHH tv series? 

No thanks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 10, 2014)

Stringer Bell knew how to exert his power when he need to, but I wouldn't call him intimidating. 

He was more of a "shake your hand with a knife behind his back" kind of guy. He's no Marlo or Omar.


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stringer Bell knew how to exert his power when he need to, but I wouldn't call him intimidating.
> 
> He was more of a "shake your hand with a knife behind his back" kind of guy. He's no Marlo or Omar.




100% agree.

Was just calling MasterRace out for not watching the greatest TV show ever made


----------



## Ae (Sep 10, 2014)

Didn't a midget fuck Omar's wife?


----------



## Grape (Sep 10, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Didn't a midget fuck Omar's wife?




Considering Omar is homosexual, I'd have to say no.

lol.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Comedy Central was like, "Yo, we need that edgy black comedy that Chappelle had, but we can't have another uppity ^ (use bro) who will defy us, and won't mind giving us full control of the content."

And then Key & Peele were like, "Yessa, massa?"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Grape said:


> I'm pretty sure Comedy Central was like, "Yo, we need that edgy black comedy that Chappelle had, but we can't have another uppity ^ (use bro) who will defy us, and won't mind giving us full control of the content."
> 
> And then Key & Peele were like, "Yessa, massa?"



They also ain't getting $50 mill a season


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Para.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Still the best servant.  

[YOUTUBE]UzoRddWX9oo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2014)

oh wow that's dope, thanks Rukia.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 11, 2014)

*The Machinist*_(2004)_ - 9/10

Loved this for so many reasons. Storyline, Plot, Acting, Soundtrack, Mood, Scenery were all top tier. Excellent Psychological/Thriller.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

I watch films  alone on my laptop when watching a "boring" film. But when watching something my family would be interested in, I tend to put it on the big screen.

As for buying an HDMI, I always wanted to, but never got around to it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2014)

Get one from Amazon, they're dirt cheap.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

gesy living like a caveman in the stone age


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2014)

when Warudo is shit talking your tech and how old it is you know you done fucked up


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

kill la kill is really good, but i really hate the pantie shots and shit...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2014)

I didn't care for it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought my PlayStation two years ago.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow* Starship Troopers meets Source Code. Kinda. When I saw the trailer for this in theaters, I thought it was gonna be terrible. Luckily, it turned out to be a damn good thriller action movie.

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I didn't care for it



who asked u, fuckboi


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Kill la Kill is worth it for the soundtrack.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

You know Para grew up in a household that stole cable directly from the pole.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow* Starship Troopers meets Source Code. Kinda. When I saw the trailer for this in theaters, I thought it was gonna be terrible. Luckily, it turned out to be a damn good thriller action movie.
> 
> *My rating: 8/10*


Emily Blunt should have been Black Widow.  

I actually heard about a brilliant idea for the Black Widow movie.  Cast Emily Blunt as Yelena Belova.  And have Blunt spend the entire film as an antagonist hell bent on proving that she has surpassed Natalia; that she is the real Black Widow.  I think they could make a good spy movie.  I sort of envision something similar to Goldeneye.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Emily Blunt should have been Black Widow.
> 
> I actually heard about a brilliant idea for the Black Widow movie.  Cast Emily Blunt as Yelena Belova.  And have Blunt spend the entire film as an antagonist hell bent on proving that she has surpassed Natalia; that she is the real Black Widow.  I think they could make a good spy movie.  I sort of envision something similar to Goldeneye.



I heard a more brilliant plan for a Black Widow movie. Don't make one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Why not?  Lucy was pretty profitable and it was terrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

On the top of your head name one original Black Widow villain


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> On the top of your head name one original Black Widow villain



breast reduction


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

That's why they have to go the route that I suggested.

Also.  Amora fucked around with Black Widow once.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

Marvel's too one dimensional to do a real spy movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Beat Marvel to the punch already


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Marvel is smart enough to realize they can't just put out any shit and people will eat it up.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

I've mixed feelings about Kill la Kill and the fanservice. I know it's (supposedly) deconstructing gratuitous fanservice, but it still feels really shallow. Like they tried to have their cake and eat it too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunna are you new to Anime?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've mixed feelings about Kill la Kill and the fanservice. I know *it's (supposedly) deconstructing gratuitous fanservice*, but it still feels really shallow. Like they tried to have their cake and eat it too.



that's just a bullshit rationalisation from the fanbase

i have heard zip from the actual creators to indicate that this is their intent

furthermore, "yeah, it's full of all this grotesquely pandering shit, but it's pandering _ironically_" is a terrible excuse to begin with

so even if you do buy that explanation, it's just the cake-having-and-eating. and i don't even buy it. so it's really just blatant pandering to me


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2014)

KlK is so overblown with fan service i stopped noticing it. (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

The fan service just feels like fan service, doesn't feel like real satire, even though they will point out "haha, look it is fan service!" - it still doesn't feel punctual. It rarely ever strengthens the theme of getting nakie makes you stronger.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2014)

Slice said:


> KlK is so overblown with fan service i stopped noticing it. (if that makes any sense)



it does

you got animu titty fatigue

porno cameramen have something similar

that's what klk does, it gives you animu titty fatigue. maybe that's the deconstruction. throw so many asses and titties at you that you don't even notice anymore. 10/10 trigger you radical geniuses


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2014)

i actually didn't get titty fatigue from klk. my disdain for the first gratuitous strip-show was the same as my disdain for the final naked pile-up 

i'm cursed to experience all things with fresh eyes


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

KLK is good, but no masterpiece. Save for Satsuki and Nui, I disliked the entire cast.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Two weeks till new Fate Stay Night.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

F/SN>>>Evangelion


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully there is a lot of Saber.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

10char


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

You guys are one dimensional.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Consistency is the key to playing a good internet character.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

But it makes you too predictable


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IufXnZ3gSPc[/YOUTUBE]

stunna is this how your father treats you???


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2014)

wow this looks so bad

this is one of the worst tv show trailers i've ever seen

although it's not as bad as

[YOUTUBE]9ckQXnSazYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

woooah a black comedy where their punchline is that they are black?!


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wow this looks so bad
> 
> this is one of the worst tv show trailers i've ever seen
> 
> ...



Jesus fuck. I haven't watched Supernatural since the shit-tier season 7. Good to know it only got shittier.

EDIT:



The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IufXnZ3gSPc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> stunna is this how your father treats you???



Also wow Laurence Fishburne got fat


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

People still watch Supernatural for some reason.  Way to hold the show accountable guys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

tracee ellis Ross is the ugliest looking man ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

There's been over 7 seasons of supernatural..?


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

10 just like smallville

this will be the final season

CW has a habit of running good shows into the ground and putting on a parade with a long dead corpse


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 11, 2014)

The World said:


> 10 just like smallville
> 
> this will be the final season



Quite a few hints and rumours that no, it won't be.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

those tumblr fangirls blood demon baby sacrificing rituals must be coming in handy for them then


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

that black-ish show looks turrible


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it normal for me to be watching so many prank videos right now?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

his son doesn't need to learn how to be black, he needs to learn to stop being a dipstick


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 11, 2014)

i believe that one day stunna will say "dipshit"

which is what he wanted to say there


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> People still watch Supernatural for some reason.  Way to hold the show accountable guys.



I quit watching after I finished season 2 on Netflix . It's a good show from what I've watched so far, but I've seen what CW has done to it now. No way am I continuing that train wreck .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Is masterrace judging minorities again?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

dipstick is as valid a word as dipshit tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

So Stunna is that what you say to yourself when you can't relate to your fellow Niglets ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

I read Nigerians for some reason Huey


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also wow Laurence Fishburne got fat


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also wow Laurence Fishburne got fat


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I quit watching after I finished season 2 on Netflix . It's a good show from what I've watched so far, but I've seen what CW has done to it now. No way am I continuing that train wreck .



Just watch it until season 5. The end of that season was supposed to be the ending, and it's relatively conclusive if you just pretend that's it.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

Jena he's older not fat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

Supernatural is a shell of it's former self, It's typically the same bullshit over and over again.

That said, i'll likely watch this season


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Torchwood>Supernatural.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

I heard Torchwood's kinda not good, but I'm tempted to watch it for Jack Harkness.


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 11, 2014)

so many people are going to jack off to Quiet.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I heard Torchwood's kinda not good, but I'm tempted to watch it for Jack Harkness.



I am too. Jack was so cool in Doctor Who .


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I heard Torchwood's kinda not good, but I'm tempted to watch it for Jack Harkness.



It's meh but worth it for the Jack IMHO. The episodes range wildly in quality which gets annoying fast. 

It also took me an embarrassingly long time to realize that "Torchwood" is an anagram for "Doctor Who"


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> so many people are going to jack off to Quiet.



I blame the game-makers for making her jackable to some people tbh.

She needs a modern Tomb-Raider style dressing down already.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, Jack's one of the best New Who characters

and Jena with dat trivia bomb lol; I'd never noticed smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

So rumor have it ,in the New Ghostbusters film the team will be female


----------



## The World (Sep 11, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I blame the game-makers for making her jackable to some people tbh.
> 
> She needs a modern Tomb-Raider style dressing down already.



no she doesn't


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

The World said:


> no she doesn't



Dude the industry is mundo sexist.

Trufax.


----------



## teddy (Sep 11, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> wow this looks so bad
> 
> this is one of the worst tv show trailers i've ever seen
> 
> ...



Why couldn't this end at season 5?


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So rumor have it ,in the New Ghostbusters film the team will be female


Ghostbusters is actually a remake I wouldn't mind seeing. It just depends if they want to pull off the style of the original, or make a gimmicky copypaste of current movie styles. 

I love the original. I haven't seen it since early 90s though. The library ghost scared the shit out of me.

Paintings scared me for a bit after the sequel... 

We had the toy backpack guns and shit. Was epic.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't bother with the sequel, Grape.

If we get how current studios work, they'll shit on it like Carrie.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Don't bother with the sequel, Grape.
> 
> If we get how current studios work, they'll shit on it like Carrie.




I don't know, man. RAID makes me want to believe.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> So rumor have it ,in the New Ghostbusters film the team will be female


Will watch if Emma Stone is involved.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Will watch if Emma Stone is involved.




Bill Murray put out a solid list of candidates. You probably already know since you mention Emma Stone. 

I would replace Emma with Lizzy Caplan and replace McCarthy with Leslie Mann.

Stone and McCarthy will definitely bring the current-age Hollywood gimmicky bullshit that this film needs to avoid.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't want McCarthy ever acting again to tell you the truth.  Murray only mentioned her because he was promoting St. Vincent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Will watch if Emma Stone is involved.



You'd watch a rinse cycle if Emma Stone is involved.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Movie 43 is where I draw the line.  Will never watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Movie 43 is where I draw the line.  Will never watch.



Are you sure?

It was highly recommended by Para


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Next week Mother in law, Sisters in law, my Mother and sisters will be coming to town and staying for a month


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

I know right?  I can't believe that.  Para has made like 5 threads during his run on the board.  Inexplicably, Movie 43 is one of them.


----------



## Grape (Sep 11, 2014)

Para's taste is typically on point. I might have to watch this "43".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 11, 2014)

Grape said:


> Para's taste is typically on point. I might have to watch this "43".



So will I, i'm sure he wouldn't lead me astray.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

Read a fantastic article this week.  Revisionist history article.  "What if the Dreamcast had won?"  I love the console and remember it fondly.  Thought it was a fascinating read.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]61RuoLIlCUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

What if Dreamcast had won? Then it would still sold more copies than the Wii U.


I wish the handheld PS caught on.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm excited


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Movie 43 is where I draw the line.  Will never watch.



Good man. My Dad had me sit through the entire film for one part .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 11, 2014)

Fucking finally.

I've been waiting for that trailer to get subbed for the longest time now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Butcher why is Magnum so soft?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 11, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Butcher why is Magnum so soft?


Because he isn't a masochist .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Stunna is a masochist and he's soft as fuck tho.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 11, 2014)

Catwoman>Batgirl.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2014)

But

Oracle >>> Catwoman .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2014)

Some reason whenever Barbara loses her legs her cup sizes doubles.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Catwoman>Batgirl.


I don't like either of them.  Cassandra Cain is an exception though.

I'm glad you brought up comics.  Because I am very concerned.  A lot of movies that are coming out seem to be focusing on the new storylines.  New 52 and the Ultimate verse.  This is a fucking catastrophe.  Eacy studio is ignoring their respective Golden Age because they want the current books they are selling to remain relevant????


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

I would ask my local comic book seller about movie plotlines but we don't converse really.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Daredevil on Netflix is the only current project that I am excited about.

And I do want to see Spader and Olsen in Avengers 2.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm hoping to read Stephanie Brown as Batgirl...sometime.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia excited for a Marvel animated series


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Animated?  What do you mean?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh shit it's a Live Action series, after looking at Agents of Shield the classic Rukia flip flop will be sweet

Marvel track records with both animated and live action are against you


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

I quit Agents of Shield in a hurry.  Nakor hung on for the whole season somehow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

The exact quote Marvel used for the Daredevil series " a more violent Agent of Shield series" so Rukia are we going to mark you down for all in? Just so I can come back to this thread after the flip flop.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a stupid way to hype up the series if true.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> [youtube]61RuoLIlCUM[/youtube]




Looks good, but am I wrong in thinking the animation looks subpar compared to FZ?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> The exact quote Marvel used for the Daredevil series *" a more violent Agent of Shield series"* so Rukia are we going to mark you down for all in? Just so I can come back to this thread after the flip flop.



Should've seen Mag's face when I told him the news .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

People bitch when DC does something similar to Marvel in the cinemas but when Marvel tries to get in on DC turf with the live action series.


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm hoping to read Stephanie Brown as Batgirl...sometime.



Whats keeping you from doing it? The series is realtively short.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2014)

Lone Survivor: A-


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

I was gonna say, "it's time to get hard Jena," but then I saw it's being made on TNT

so now all I have to say is, get flaccid


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> I was gonna say, "it's time to get hard Jena," but then I saw it's being made on TNT
> 
> so now all I have to say is, get flaccid



flaccidity would come anywhere

it's gonna be either painfully mediocre and cringe-inducing or an outright train-wreck


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm hoping to read Stephanie Brown as Batgirl...sometime.



it's not that good

it's just eh

the best part is the dustin nguyen covers


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Warudo working on that 2k post get. 

*steals it


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Reznor (Sep 12, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

